# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 15



## Mrs Chaos

Here you go, new home ladies 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## maj79

Wahooooooooooooo First again   Now we are all going to have to beahve on this one incase Rosie comes back


----------



## angelus

Am i first, am i? ....... Yeah !!


----------



## NuttyJo

yay first for once!!! 

 trust maj to beat me to it!!!


arrrghhh and now angelus!!! lol


----------



## angelus

AHHHHHHHHHH MAJ..........not talking to you now.


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh forgot to ask.... could you all please do a no af dance for me please? i want a long cycle cos if not i will have af around christmas time! ta chicks


----------



## maj79

Isn't it sad how small things can amuse you so much, I am all cheered up now  

[fly]     [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly] 
[fly]      [/fly]

Just for you Jo, so much for behaving


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em that is twice running now .. my cat has just done the stinkiest poo ever    normally they ask to go out when they want the loo when I am here but no went straight to the cat box and did it urgh feel sick ..

Sorry that you are feeling down Em its probably all those crazy pregnancy hormones whizzing around ... 

Hopefully Fi will be on to update us later 

Angelus .. better luck next time hunny ..how are you feeling any more contractions ?  

Cat x


----------



## angelus

Cat- Maj has just made me go into labour by not letting me be first...and after all it was me who got her a BFP!!
No...no more contractions at the moment. Just one really active baby who likes to dance on my bladder and pelvic bone! We have decided to nickname him billybob! But you have to say it in a real southern accent as my DD hates it and thinks we are cruel. We keep saying thats not what we will call him...its just for fun but she just thinks we are cruel parents!!


----------



## maj79

Sorry Angelus I will let you on part 16


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ladies, gonna catch up on posts in a min... promise, not ignoring you.. but I just couldnt wait to introduce you to the new
[fly]
CLOMID and MET Crazy FI  [/fly]

p.s. thats my DSS name lol Angelus


----------



## angelus

No that apology is simply not good enough maj...look at my eyes...


----------



## maj79

I cant as mine are blurry with the tears running down my face with laughter   I mean I am so so sooooooo sorry, please can you ever forgive me, how could I be so mean and horrid after you getting me up the duff  

Welcome to the board Clomid and Met Crazy Fi


----------



## angelus

Oh Fi...thats fantastic news...yeah ha....well thats a great start to your christmas. Im so pleased...will keep my fingers crossed that the drugs do wonderful things for you.

So your DSS name is actually Billybob 

xxxxxxx


----------



## maj79

Fi what dose Clomis are you going to be on ?? Just being nosey over all the boring practical stuff


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well I basically pre scribed myself lol... he just took my word for everything (me bad) desperate woman.. he just told me to take the two together as I had told him I should    .. he read what Id printed up and thought it was a great idea, so I told him what was gonna happen basically, so do I go on 200mg still or, leave the clomid or drop the dose ladies? I dont want to get it wrong, or loose the momentum , or not ovulate cos Ive dropped it HELP!! serves me right for being so manipulative 

Yep Angelus, Billy bob's his name


----------



## NuttyJo

lol thats wicked news fi! well done!! i would maybe drop it for the first month and see what happens and then if it doesnt work then up it a bit. up to you though hun but i know how nervous you are taking such a high dose for so long


----------



## angeldelight78

Thankyou for your replies ladies, hope your all ok

ive had cd8 ewcm, yesterdaycd10 & today cd11 a +opk (def +) aint gotta clue whats goin on with my body this mth    dont normally have af till cd34/35 (last few mths)

Fi - ive enjoyed talking to you on msn too  

Shellebell -    this cm situation is so confusing lol

angelus - dont need to say sorry, u have as much right posting as i do    waiting in the playground from school runs    i no the feeling, i have to do 3 school runs a day but when its cold not good  

maj79 - its weird you saying about side affects whe upping the dose because so far ive been ok TOUCH WOOD      oh as for the ring, although i know hes asking me for def he said will be a surprise when he actually gonna ask me    we all think new yr as 5yr anniver

kateag - thanks for your reply  

wouldloveababycat - thanku also for reply, i no no-one would do it intentional  

cleg - thanks for the reply  

Jo -  

linlou17 - thanku babe  

Hi to, Max, K.J.M, Katylou, Angel83, Mrs Chaos, Kelly,Shooting Star, Stalyvegas, Clomidia, Mary and all you other lovely girls 

love Nicky xx


----------



## maj79

Fi - my little tupence worth is just have the Met to begin with, part of the Met helps improve egg quality ( so I believe) , if after a month or two nothing has happend go back on the Clomid but maybe not as high of dose !! At the end of the day only you can decide what to do, I know I certainly felt I should have been on both of them and thought I wasn't going to get any were. But it is up to you at the end of the day, and you are the one with all the information there to make an informed decision   Good luck Hun


----------



## maj79

Angeldelight I made sure I was with me DP when the ring was bought, as much as I love him and he has great taste for birthday and christmas presents, there was no way he was choosing that


----------



## angeldelight78

well ur prob gonna laugh now, i aint let him get it on own n choose believe me    ive had 2 pick a few that i like and he is goin to choose one out of them ....thats the only way we could get round it lol

i did ask for all 4 but for some reason he's not giving in


----------



## Crazy Fi

That told me didnt it Maj lol....   

Ok Angelus, I had to milk it,   its just his nick name, but it is what DH calls him lol.....

So Cat what is it you tkae with Met, was it something to do with bananas, and no I mean the oral orriface!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi thats great news hun x Re the metformin they say take it with carbs hun but a banana always seems to work well for me.. I find that salad goes straight through me unless I eat it with some carbs then its not so bad.. I am going to start back on the met come January and I am hoping I can get referred to get back onto 3 a day so I can lose some weight again

Hi everyone else 

[fly] [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## DougalsTwin

Evening girls !

getting all worked up for probably nothing - one of my friends has text me to say that they're ringing me tonight with some 'important news'
Panicking incase it's that type of news . Last time someone rang me to tell me that type of news I was sobbing uncontrolably down the phone at them.

Don't get me wrong - I am happy for anyone that is blessed with a bubba, I just can't cope with it in myself at the moment. 
Especially with christmas coming up. This could have been our first christmas as a family instead of a couple.
Everyone thinks I'm fine about it all, I put my 'Happy Karen' face on but inside it is killing me. Hubby can see straight thru me. He knows when to change the subject, when to ask me to go and get a drink and get me out of a situation.

How come one small text message can get me so stressed out?? 

Sorry for waffling - needed a bit of a rant.


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Gawd how much do you natter   I have been a bit busy trying to work out what to do next, Im sure I have only missed 1 day   

Fi ~ Great new on the met and clomid
Angel D ~ I had to do that to get my ring on my b-day   He had to choose between 2


Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dougalstwin Just take a deep breath hunny and have a quick conversation with them and then can you have an excuse such as you are just heading out the door or something so that if it is that you can get off the phone quick ?  

Hiya Shelley


----------



## DougalsTwin

I've been planning 'escape routes' all afternoon. 

getting hubby to answer the phone all night (i'm in the bath)
getting hubby to ring home phone/mobile from his mobile (my mum's on the phone)
not answering the phone at all (drastic action)

Knowing my luck it'll be something completely different and they're moving house etc...


----------



## angelus

Fi....you little  ...theres me sweating here thinking i had opened my big gob and stuck my foot in! Ohhhh im gonna smack your met bum ! xxxx

Fi ....i think you should take all the tablets and throw them in the air...which ever ones you catch in your mouth..take those...    not much help huh?  god i feel like im drunk!

Hi angeldelight, shellebelle and Cat xx

Dougalstwin...Hard one isnt it...i know how i felt when everyone around me was telling me they were pregnant...now im on the other side of it and i felt really bad telling people who i knew were trying. I havent seen one woman as she couldnt bare to look at my growing bump and has gone out of her way to avoid me..everyone has their own crosses to bare. As cat says...deep breaths and use the doorbell as an excuse...just makesure you have your DH on standby for a big hug. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

FRUSTRATED...DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!!   

DTwin, good luck hun, I think the girls advice cant be added to


----------



## DougalsTwin

Unfortunatly this couple don't know that the words tact and subtle are in the dictionary. 

in.....out.....in.....out.....in.....out..............


----------



## Shellebell

D/Twin ~   and   for the call tonight hun. My best mate told me on the phone both times, but she gave me the choice to hang up if I needed a min or 10, bless her. 
Angelus ~ Drunk  what have you been up to


----------



## flossy78

This is my first post even though I regularly read all of your posts which have provided me with much needed information and indirect support.

I am having a month break from Clomid and have been bleeding since day 16 through to now (day 21), did anyone else find this?  I have been experiencing horrible side effects on Clomid (hence the break over Christmas).  I think this is because I was ovulating normally and they have put me on this as a last attempt at non-invasive pregnancy before IUI.

Not looking forward to starting on Clomid as have to double dose and was struggling on previous dose.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi flossy welcome to the board... Ive had that intermittent bleeding.. what dose are you on now? 
Im prob on higher dose.. but was told it was prob one of these things

1. Ovulation bleed
2. hormones causing surge and womb lining just leaking
3. implantation bleeding.

If your bleeding heavy though none of these will prob apply, have you rang nurse for advice?... clomid can play havoc with your cycles... the fact that your ovulating anyway may make a difference, sorry I cant help more, but other girls on here might... (or may correct me lol )


----------



## max_8579

Hiya everyone,

          How we all doing? fine i hope  

      Fi thats good news for u hun,good luck


----------



## linlou17

hi all i have missed so many posts i cant believe it!!! you chatter boxes   work has been ok ive had a nice day and am feeling good dp wants a beer (probably to celebrate my very rare good mood!!!) but we are not meant to be drinking during the week although i am sorely tempted ....


----------



## angelus

Linlou ... go out for a drink..its not going to hurt you at all and it will make you feel really good.Go have some fun xx


----------



## linlou17

right angelus thanks you have convinced me!!!!!!  but dp does not want to take me out he wants abeer with the football lol!!!!


----------



## angelus

Oh no...get him to take you down the pub then he can watch the footie too!


----------



## linlou17

im in my scruffs hair and makeup all over place!!!!! he has just gine for the wine and tea so my messages may be come typed funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1559333982

just incase you missed this linlou 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok. Just wanted to ask a question to any ladies who have taken/are taking metformin. I started it a week ago and am on 1000mg a day now. They want me to go up to 2000mg a day in the end. Has anyone else taken this much? I've heard a few people say they take 1500mg, but not 2000mg. I've started feeling rough the last few days, headachy, sick and I've had an upset stomach, so can't say I'm wanting to go up to that dose!

Krlly x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Kissy Bear sings and dances a very special AF dance for CLEG

                       
         
                      



Sending you some very special hugs and kisses and hope your AF springs to life!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## linlou17

thanks jo just guna have a look now at that link  

what are you all up to tonight its very quiet!!!


----------



## linlou17

jo i cant get it to laod but i can get into the elfyourself website, is it a picci of one of the clomid girls? sorry am i doing something wrong?


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, god how many pages?

Just a quick one, for whoever it was that asked about met dose (sorry, its been a long day!)

Im on 1700 of met, which is 2x 850 a day, and although I had some bad s/e's to start with it does get better, just up the dose as and when you are ready and give it a week at least between each up. Also, try taking them WHILE you are eating dinner/lunch, rather than before or after, as it sort of gets lost and the effects arent as bad. 

Fi, well done you hun, bet you came out of there smiling! Good luck hunny. 

Hope everyone ok. 
xxxx


----------



## angel83

Did a test BFN

Ah well intuition maybe isnt that correct after all. I do know that its early, but im sure i should have seen a faint line atleast... 

Well i graduate tomorrow, and im looking forward to that. DH, MUM and DAD are all going, you cant tell they are all chuffed 4 me...

Will up date over the weekend. But think thats it for me, i dont have any symptoms at all. So i think the BFN is right.. At least i can deal with it now b4 xmas..

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angel   sorry to hear test wasnt good... good luck for tomorrow.... 

Maj, Max , Cat and anyone whos been or is on met, can I just ask .. did you all have liver function tests prior to taking it ?


----------



## Clomidia

Ah... JAY... SUS! I can hardly keep up with all you girlies  
I'm sure I started reading the posts about 7pm tonight and now look at me  

Anyway, hope you're all ok? I finally finished my essay so am delighted to say I'm OFF WORK NOW til Christmas! Yipppeeeeeee! Finally got that Christmas spirit buzz going on, so that's good (or was it the red wine i drank earlier??) 

I'm really not sure I can keep up with all the posts, questions and comments, but wanted to say hope you are all ok? cat, hope the bleeds are easing, Angel sorry to hear about the bfn, I know how hard it is hun... 
linlou - you ok? maj, we went to Australia and New Zealand... now, I don't want to brag but it was AMAZING... wish I could go again tomorrow!  
D'Twin... hope everything is ok... 

Everyone else... sending lots and lots of      

I have serious OV signs at the mo, but DH is in Birmingham til tomorrow night so nothing I can do about it now (why change the habits of a lifetime and not hope though??) So I went into Oxford St and did a wee bit of shopping in John Lewis tonight... then I got side-tracked drinking red wine with best friend... 

oh well, she is such a brilliant best mate it was SO worth it 

C xx 

PS ... am also on clomid-free cycle this month... 
PPS ... Fi, am I really mad to think about xmas shopping on Christmas Eve? Am I risking too much? Would love you girls opinion... don't want to end up with pizzas on the Big Day


----------



## maj79

Morning ALL, hope you are all OK. Sorry for crap post but really feel like crap at the mo


----------



## maj79

OH yea Jo I got to have a look at me being 'elfed' last night   Bet you never knew I could move like that could you   Hope you are feeling better today


----------



## maj79

Were is everyone  

Fi are you stuck on the toilet already


----------



## NuttyJo

ooops i forgot that i had read this but not replied!  im blaming maj keeping me occupied on ******** lol

angel, its too early and also not the morning pee so put them pee sticks away and enjoy the weekend!  

hi clomidia, have a fab drinking christmas! i am too!

_oh dear what can the matter be, i think fifi's stuck on the lavatory _ 

cat, hows things today? hope you're ok 

hi to everyone else and hope you're all ok?


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girlies. 

Crazy Fi I'm on met and I didnt have a liver function test hun, has someone suggested you need to have one 

Angel sorry to hear you got a neg hun, but like Jo said, it is an early test so dont give up yet ok? xxx

Jo, how you feeling this morning?

Hi clomidia, glad you finally got finished and now in the xmas mood! Im meant to be working now but keep getting side tracked!!! 

Feeling a bit more positive today, but woke up with a stonker of a spot on my face. Lovely! Just what I wanted for xmas!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## florencerusty

Hello everyone - I'm hopeless at keeping up so sorry.

Fi - Have you seen a different consultant??

Has anyone had NO side effects with clomid?  Wondering if its a bad sign!

x


----------



## maj79

I get the blame for everything me  

Angel I hope you have a lovely graduation, sorry you got BFN but hopefully it was too early    

Clomidida I think you are mad for doing food shopping on christmas eve unless you are going at the crack of dawn !!

Cat how is ya today hun ??

Angelus have you forgiven me yet  

Max hun how are you ??

Cleg is the back holding out on you  

Er thats it run out of steam now  

Hi florencerusty just look out for your name thats what I do  

Morning Kateag I know what you mean about getting side tracked


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj whats the matter hun? why you feeling crappy? hows the sciatica feeling?

havent taken them as I think Im supposed to have liver function test first   ........did you Maj?

Jo,   

Hi Katieag, I been doing reading including the met thread, and another lady on here told me they had the test before starting? Glad your feeling a bit more positive.....

Florencerusty, Im gonna have to shorten you.... There "Frusty"   no I saw doc yesterday and persuaded him ..... No sideeffects is simply good, what day are you on now?


----------



## maj79

Hi Fi, I have replied on the met board   but no I didn't have one. Back still not great, toothache still here and my ear infection is coming back, so all in all I feel fantastic


----------



## NuttyJo

hi frusty!   i dont tend to get many side effects until about cd10 and then they last all the way through!   what cd are you on?

fi   glad to see you're ok and not stuck on the bog! 

kateag... did santa visit you early and give you a lovely spot?!   im ok, ignoring the aches and pains and sickyness and housework i need to do! 

ok better do a little more housework and then will be back!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers Maj, just read it   .. Oh dear you are in the wars, are you gonna get these bits sorted with doc/dentist before they root in and come uninvited for Christmas   ...... 

Jo housework, cant be that bad for you, what with your flying broomstick n all


----------



## maj79

Going to docs after work, trying to get in to the dentist, right moaning minny today   So are you just going to  take them or you waiting for test


----------



## NuttyJo

so not only am i a supposed forum troll but im now a witch too?!!!


----------



## maj79

​


----------



## cleg

blah blah blah you all talk to much + i hope Rosie beats you when she gets back  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Wasn't me   I wouldn't dream of talking nonsense drivel in short one sentence posts !


----------



## cleg

yeah yeah rightyhoo you gobsheet   

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Who called you a troll Jo  

Hi Cleg ..  

Em ..Sorry you are feeling pants hunny 

Fi .. I don't remember having a liver function test I think they tend to monitor you whilst on it or should do but didn't have any to begin with ..you are best starting with one tablet and building your dose up hunny thats what they recommend cos it can be a bit hard for your body to cope with otherwise.. 

Florencerusty - Hi hunny  not everyone does get side effects some people are just lucky it doesn't mean that it isn't doing anything 

Angel you are bad  KEEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS .. Rosie did not get her BFP until the day after she was due .. and got a negative the day she was due to test.. so don't put yourself through it hunny we will send the pee stick police after you [fly]    [/fly]
Kate ..Isn't that always the way ..hopefully it will disappear by next week, a blob of toothpaste on it at night often helps them to disappear 

Clomidia ..Hopefully its the build up to ovulation; although if you have had bms in the last couple of days there will hopefully be little swimmers in the right place just waiting      

Hi Angelus, Kelli, SS, Linlou, Kissy Bear, K.J.M, and everyone    to you all ..

I am  cos AF is still horrendous and I can't go anywhere cos if I wriggle it just floods still .. thought it was slowing up at one point but then realised it hadn't and I am missing my Christmas lunch at work  I will make it to my consultant appointment tomorrow even if it is running down my leg  not looking forward to it at all .. just hope he has something positive to say     cos will be very sad if its all over and don't want to be sad over Christmas 

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cat sorry you are having such a bad time with AF, fingers crossed it all clears up for you soon. And will be sending lots of               for you tomorrow, what time is your appoitment


----------



## NuttyJo

just some idiots on another forum cat... saying cos i deleted my account that i was made to do it cos i was a forum troll?!!   like i said to em, i dont even know what one is!!   anyway, i know im a princess really, even a goat, but not a troll!  

and good luck for tomorrow hunni   let us know how it goes xxx

cleg


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks ladies my appointment is 8.30am

There are some other really nasty sites about I read one and was horrified how they were treating one poor woman and they started calling her a troll which is basically someone who goes onto a site just to cause trouble.. poor woman was probably a bit misguided but had gone onto the site to ask for advice about something quite sensitive, but instead of people saying that it perhaps wasn't the best site to ask such a question they slagged her off quite openly ..not nice at all.. so best off not going on sites where they have the nerve to call you a troll hunny x


Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

hiya girls

Fi ~ I had liver tests but wasn't told not to start my met before the tests. They were prescibed by my Dr and he usually checks liver function when he checks my thyroid yearly.
Angel ~ I was naughty and tested early too   We must both promise not to til supposed. I am thinking Sun or Mon, or might just dig head in sand until AF comes  
Cat ~   for the AF hun and I hope the appoint goes well tomorrow
Maj ~ I hope you manage to get into the dentists to sort the teggypegs before xmas. it ain't nice to have toothache over xmas   If I remember rightly the only thing that helped was Southern Comfort 
Cleg ~ From your posts it looks like you are feeling better now then ?  
Jo ~ Housework  whats that then   
KMJ ~ You asked about met right? You really need to take met with a MEAL, make sure you eat enough thro the day cause they are a diabetic drug and your blood sugars could go all over the place and cause headaches etc 

Errrmmmm sorry forgot what else was happening with you all

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I love your Santa in his dancing pants Shelley x


----------



## maj79

thats bloomin early Cat, are you in work after that or you going to be off, you will have to let us know how you got on  

Cant even have the Southern Comfort Shellebell   even tho the mear mention has made me want one mmmmm SC, lime and lemo   
 Naughty for testing eaarly as well   Other then that how are you


----------



## NuttyJo

MAJ! no one else has ever said they like sc with lime and lemo!!! i thought i was a one off weirdo who liked it   

cat, ive deleted my account on that forum now as its pants anyway and full of snobs   are you going to work after your appointment tomorrow? 

shelley     like what i told angel... no testing early you hear?! I am the only one who does that sort of silly thing


----------



## maj79

MMMMMM yea Jo a Steamboat, I htought they were dead popular, only problem is them lime makes me feel really sick


----------



## NuttyJo

ohh never knew they had a name! all the barmen look at me funny when i ask for it lol   and i like the lime cos it stops it from being too fizzy so i can drink more of it


----------



## maj79

That's exactly the same reason why I like the Southern Comfort


----------



## NuttyJo

just had some bad news   the foster dog i was looking after had to be put to sleep monday. i feel so sad


----------



## maj79

Aw why Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

i cant say incase people think im being a troll maj   

i have a sore lip   feels all tight and hurts


----------



## maj79

You did say before you had the dog that it wasn't well if I remember rightly ! 
Have you got lip barm!! Not that I am sayin it will help


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No one on here will think that hunny x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol just thought i had better clarify its my mouth that hurts not the other kind of lips....   you know what that fi's like!!   have been putting vaseline on it all day but it still hurts  

and yeah he was a bit poorly, hes in the best place for him now though


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Jo   for the doggie, do you think you could be getting a cold sore, get something on it ! One of the girls I used to work with used to use perfume  
I promise the tests are locked away until the weekend, honest  

Talking of southern comfort, I always have mine with ginger ale,  yummy, but goes down too well  

I'm fine, sorting all the bits out round the house that don't ever get done properly when working   Still thinking about working part time or temping, not worth doing til the new year now. We have one of those one accounts so no major money worries....... just yet  

Ooo better do my wifely chores and start dinner  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## flossy78

Can't believe how much you ladies chat I haven't posted for 24 hours and missed 3 pages!! 

Fi- I am not only any dose of clomis this month I am having a break but just finished 3 months of 25mg which is a v low dose but I don't have any probs ovulating and had a high progesterone level at day 21 without the clomid. I am meant to be upping to 50mg but have had reservations due to severe side effects been having on just 25mg.  Have put it down to docs trying to 'fix' something that isn't broken.  I have read a few posts that claim the side effects do not increase with doses any comments anyone? advice? my GP doesn't want me to up dose but I am not sure what message this sends my fertility consultant.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, hope itll be ok to take them, test isnt for another month, sounds like its not a formality,
as lots of you havent  ...good luck with doc/dentist take no crap... 

Jo, did I say witch? ? what forum? .. Aww poor dog, 

Cat Ive taken two and together this morning so far no side effects ..... yeah gonna start on 
them anyway, clock is ticking etc.. but gonna leave clomid for this month and let body adapt
..and shrink!! hopefully... Oh Cat wishing you so much luck hunny for tomorrows appointment xx

Shelley I thought it was kidney? so Ive asked for wrong test too then? .. make the most of the break hun 

Cleg, you crazy broad Ive pm'd you

Angelus, youve dissapeared again?

Max cheers for info

Flossy, Ive gone up to 200mg and s/e havent got worse...  

Hi to all xx


----------



## maj79

You just got to think Fi it is all well and fine having the test done but how often are you going to get it done to keep an eye on it if ya get me  

Flossy78 I now for me personaly when my dose went up I actually had less side effects   Good luck with what you decide

OOOOOOOOO Shellebell whats we havin for tea hun  

Jo Robinson   Less of that young lady


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Flossy its Em and Jo that talk the most    

Shelley I like it with lemonade yum yum my favourite drink

Fi thats brave taking two at once hunny, I would do it gradually cos all of a sudden it will kick in and you will be pooing through the eye of a needle   thanks hunny for the good luck I am really not looking forward to it   think it might be the end for me.. 

Jo ahhh at least Doggy will be in Doggy heaven now playing with the other rascals up there.. 

I have a headache think a chocolate will cure it ..well going to have one anyway 

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cat I was started on 2 a day and I wasn't too bad, I actually wondered if it was working for me as I wasn't permantly attached to the toilet     I think chocolate acn cure everything so have a big bit


----------



## Shellebell

chocoate is the cure all wonder food !!!!!!!!

Well the oven is on, not sure what to put in it     I think it will be sausage plait and pots, with LOADS of gravy


----------



## NuttyJo

im going out for an indian tonight! yay! 

and it might be a cold sore...although never had one so not sure?!   

im comming round yours for tea actually shell... sounds lovely! 

fi... you said broomstick so i assumed you was calling me a witch lol   

i want some met... i wanna loose weight! 

hi flossy   dont listen to that inconticat, shes fibbing about me being a chatterbox


----------



## linlou17

hey

sorry not time to catch up on you all

jo sorry about the doggy  

hope you are all ok ive had easy day today YIPPEE!!!!! 4th day of clomid and so far so good! but dont think i will get my scan done this cycle   due to the hols.

has anybody tried asda lamb shanks in gravy the extra specail ones?
i know this is a funny question but got mil and fil here for meal boxing day and was going to try them so just wondered if they are any good!!!!!!


----------



## Shellebell

linlou ~ I'm sure my Mum has had them before, I will ask her tonight if they are any good 
Jo ~ Are you prepared to fight DH for his food   you put it down and keep well away


----------



## linlou17

thanks shell that would be great im really nervous i have not cooked like this for them before!!! the other year we had sil and her family so i did a buffet and i cook for fil when mil in hospital but im loooking forward to being a proper host!!!! mil been so ill it will be nice for dp to have them round at christmas we are lucky she is still with us xx


----------



## DougalsTwin

Flamin nora !!

Turn round for a day and 5 pages go by !!
I thought I could talk but you lot take the biscuit !!  

my 'friends' didn't ring last night. I got myself in a right state as well. flamin typical. 
Must be important then... 

Hope everyone's ok today 

 Jo - sending you a big hug - know how you feel. my mum rang me this morning to say my guinea pig died in the night. she was 'babysitting' it from my hols.   feels weird - it's the first time I've been completely pet-less in 15 years.


----------



## linlou17

ah douglastwin   you poor thing its awful when a pet dies they are part of your family xx

i am fed up with xmas already it seems to bring out the worst in everybody   (not you lot i dont mean!! )


----------



## maj79

evenin all hope you are all hunky dory


----------



## chocolateellie

Sorry to hear bout your guinea pig, douglastwin...   Are there plans for any new pets in the future?

And linlou, I have had lamb from Asda before, but not the ones I think you are talking about... it was usually pretty good, the ones we bought, though. 

Now there's a new thread for this, I stand a chance of keeping caught up... or not. Working retail over Christmas is such a nightmare. 13 hour shifts = come home and collapse into a bath and bed.


----------



## maj79

I could not work in  shop over christmas , good on ya    And i dont think I would even manage the bath


----------



## kellixxx

Im back  

Way to many pages to read hope your ok

Have you missed me??


love kel


----------



## maj79

Er dont be lazy missus get back and read the posts


----------



## kellixxx

What all 100000000000000 pages  

Im off out now for me tea yum yum


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

So where is evilybodily tonight then?


----------



## maj79

I'mmmmmmmmm here


----------



## cleg

just a quickie hunny's, shellebell back is little better, have to go to work or dont get paid so have no choice, didnt get paid after op having my tubes out + now hurting my back + so near to crimbo, weather it hurts or not have to go to work 

jo   you know what for 

to the rest of you chatty lot SHHUUUTTT UPPPP cos rosies gonna killllll yaaaaaaa  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello trouble, hows the tooth, ear and hip hun..... Oh dear sounds like your falling apart   writing that


----------



## cleg

the fly the flyyyyyyyyy

  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh and Cleggers with the back ......

Jo


----------



## maj79

Cheers Fi you have made me feel a lot better   Not to bad just grinning and bearing it. Hows you have you decided to start taking them yet  

Cleggggggggg stop it your scaring me now, she wont kill us she loves us


----------



## cleg

em she wont nak us   ya alright  

god we all falling to bits on ere  

xxx


----------



## maj79

If anything it should be Gayn for not keeping us under control   Only messin Gayn  
When do you finish for christmas Hun is it tomorrow or Christmas EvE


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rosie will be cool....... chillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Maj Ive decided after much Private Fi investigations to have tests done prior to taking any more, I found an authentic medical HTML for doctors which states that the following tests:
Urinalysis
LH 
FSH
Testosterone
Glucose
HbA1c
U and E
Cholesterol
triglycerides
HDL
LDL
Should be done prior to, and every 2 months throughout taking the met... been feeling so tired today like I havent slept for days and didnt bloody wake up til 10.30 this morning (YES lazy, but unusual for me) and gut instincts say get them done, especially being as I have very high cortisol levels, a few weeks are better safe than sorry me thinks....


----------



## maj79

You should get a degree after all this   Dr Fi at your service   Do you have to wait a month to get tehm all done ??


----------



## Crazy Fi

What chance does por Gayn have of controlling us innocent easily led, vulnerable clomid BAH BAA !! chicks, with THE CLEG as our ring leader...

Well with mitmas an all, I should think itll be the new yr


----------



## cleg

what do you mean me as ring leader  that gayn taught me all i know  

i finito work tommorow thank god   then ahve all the shopping to do when DP gets in  

xxx


----------



## maj79

and it all comes back round to Gayn again  

Awww I wish I finished tomorrow, dont envy you having to do all the shopping tho   Just dont carry to many bags at once and make your back worse again  

Are you just going to try and sit back and enjoy fave time of year then


----------



## cleg

well it will be him carrying the shopping hun   i aint allowed to carry owt   its only food shopping got all the pressies done 

i will then be sitting back + doing sweet FA till i return to work on the 2nd of jan 08  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh that sounds good Cleg, you relax hunny, Maj I want you to pull a sicky from now til Christmas Eve, so you can get all relaxed and festive on here with us...


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat will be thinking of you tomoz, make sure you rush back and tell us whats gonna be happening...


----------



## maj79

A sooooooooo jealous I don't finish till christmas eve   even DP has finished now   AW I hope you have a good hols tho, how bad grammar was that  

Well I am off to bo bo's now so night night   xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite nite Maj  and biddy bump xx


----------



## max_8579

Crazy Fi said:


> Angel  sorry to hear test wasnt good... good luck for tomorrow....
> 
> Maj, Max , Cat and anyone whos been or is on met, can I just ask .. did you all have liver function tests prior to taking it ?


Hiya fi,no i didnt have a liver function test.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well all ready for my dreaded appointment ..taxi is coming at 8am thought I would treat myself rather than get the bus and walk the rest of the way.. AF seems to have slowed right down thank god.. just hope there is something positive comes out of today.. 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat  

Thanks Max xx


----------



## maj79

Cat I hope it all goes well for you, will be thinking of you      

Fi If I dont come in I wont get paid and believe me I will be on here more if I am at work then if I was at home   How is you today

Jo hope you are OK  

Kel was it just a fleeting visit last night or you gonna get your behind on here today  

Morning to everyone else hope you are all well 

xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah, that Kelli dont you desert us woman......
Maj I'm swell literally, swimming in a/f like a conticat, doing my bloody head in.... ~Hows you and your bits this morning...


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, have you tried that mental blocks on face book...Im addicted...One day I WILL get on the score board.... Obbsessifi


----------



## maj79

I'm not to bad, trying to think of ways to get out of coming to work on Monday   AF doesn't sound to good  
I cant rememebr if I have tried mental blocks, I go through stages of being addicted to things then get bored   And that's the way I have been all my life


----------



## Crazy Fi

Og I know that one, MY DH calls me jack of all trades master of none, my new ideas are usually five minuts wonders, and then Im bored lol... Heres you sicky excuse:
Well on Sunday night (dont agree with lies unless its impersonal) as a rule, you were limping up the road with your sciatica, holding onto your mouth with one hand and your ear with the other, when suddenly you got hit in the head with something like a broomstick, with a long haired  sat on it cackling and holding a banner saying I am not troll on it it... you were also walking backwards "just" cos a lady with a dictionary of her own told you to and shes the board instigator Cleg.. anyways as you walked backwards you tripped on something slippy, now Im not sure whether this should be WD40, dripping from your own **** or whether an inconticat species could be responsible for this mishap.... then ... hang on Im thinking ..........................................................


----------



## florencerusty

Good morning all

Fi - Today is cd11 so we ought to be dtd every other day now, BUT Martin's done his back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So who knnows how it will go 

xx


----------



## maj79

I was thinking something more on the lines of  ' Sorry I cant come in I cant be   ' 
Saying that I have just found out that I haven't been paid my holidays for the 2 days I was of not last week the week before   So I am going to find out how many holidays I have and say will since you didn't pay me I am not coming in   I am bloody skint now over christmas


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls dont worry im here just rushing round for xmas and getting the dog cut today and getting my own done at some point


I will be on as soon as i have more time  


   to all


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Frusty..... thats a pain, no pun intended.... Im assuming dtd is a variation on BMS, fingers crossed it repairs itself asap, is it serious?
or just muscle thing...
Youll be skint with all the rest of us lol... what a bad influence Im being on you Maj   ..................... 

Hi Kel


----------



## maj79

I know Fi it's all your fault     Well at least I dont need money to go out and get really really drunk   You seem in a really good mood for this time in the morning   

florencerusty you will just have to think of some imaginative ways   Ask Jo I think she might have a spare turkey baster  

OO Kel you can do mine for me as well if you want


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj you cheeky cow are you trying to say Im a grumpy none morning person?   ususally.....


----------



## Crazy Fi

Youd be so right, I'm a night bird, and most def a grumpy morning bird.... and IVe just started a/f to.... amazing eh... perhaps its a Christmas miracle !! (envision music and angels singing !  )


----------



## maj79

Right what have you been taking and can I please have some   It's the christmas spirit FI,it has taken over you and you can feel the joy and love from round the world


----------



## Crazy Fi

The thing Im looking forward to most this Christmas is spending a whole week with my DH, I just adore him and hes my best friend too.. and time is mostly always rushed when it comes to "us"... So knowing todays his last day has prob put me on a high... mushy cow I know but Im still madly in love with him (puke bucket !) So its *NOT* Christmas spirit... *THE REPUTATION MAJ>>>>THE REPUTATION!!*


----------



## maj79

Fi it's hard to think of your reputation when all I can see is a father christmas smiley waving at me from your avaiator box   Your reputation has been shot to bits missus, I think you will be starting the christmas spirit in June next year  

Grrrrrrr     at every one finishing today   But I am glad you get to spend time with your DH


----------



## Crazy Fi

Now you know that avatar is just to humor you and ContiCat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im sat in bed trying to bring myself to get in shower but its so bloody cold !!! Brr!!


----------



## maj79

No we know that is the excuse that you use to be able to have it without looking like you may actually be _*enjoying*_ chritmas  You cant fool us Fi 

 then you just have to rub it in saying you are still in bed  I want my PJ's on and a nice cup of tea while I am wrapped up in my nice warm bed


----------



## Crazy Fi

OK Ill own up this the first time Ive had a bit of Christmas spirit in a few yrs, Ive suprised myself lol.. but Im just whispering it to you Maj, Ill deny it to anybody else Shhhh!!!   Right Im gonna attempt to brave it out of my duvet   (Mwa ha ha ha ha.. BRR!!!!)


----------



## NuttyJo

morning lovelys  

cant be   'd to catch up....   

love jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Go On Fi freeze  

Morning Jo hun how are you today


----------



## NuttyJo

im ok maj...just got your msg! ta chick    

ohhhh its sooooo cold today... but nice and roasty toasty sitting here in my living room with the heater on full blast   

trying to get into the christmas spirit and cheer up.... gimme some tips FI!! 

cat... how did it go?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning Jo ,


----------



## Crazy Fi

Right Ive booked the nurse for the tests for monday, so that should speed things up a bit hopefully, better for-armed.... Cat where are you? Has anyone heard from her, Ive tried texting ?


----------



## maj79

I am bloody fuming   I have just found out that I dont get paid for bank holidays if I havent got enought holidays, so for the 6 days I HAVE TO TAKE AS THE SITE SHUTS DOWN I will only be getting paid for 2.5 days  

No I hope she is OK and just had to wait a bit for the appoitment, was she going to work afterwards


----------



## NuttyJo

she did say she was going back to work i think.... hope shes ok   

and maj, thats poo... sorry hun  

good luck for the tests dr fi!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thats bloody disgusting Maj, wouldnt be so bad if you had the option to work (though its principal) ......


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls .. sorry had phone switched off at work at the moment although squishing nicely so not sure how long for (she says sat on a towel urgh!) 

Well only options open to me now is one go at super ovulation which is like ivf re the drugs but they just time insemination and 1 go at ivf if I get my BMI down enough ... got to lose weight to get either so going back in 4 months consultant is so lovely bless him he has challenged me cos he is overweight too - so we are having a competition who can lose the most ! 

Came out surprisingly cheerful I think because I knew I couldn't just keep on month after month but now I know that If I lose enough weight I have a crack at both super ovulation and ivf and then its down the adoption route.. so can't wait to get the treadmill now .. 

Thanks for the icon for me and Em Fi .. think you need to wax that moustache tho hun its almost as bad as mine 

Thanks for good wishes  

Em that is pants ..shall we do a whip round for you?

Fi just nearly wet myself reading your broomstick tale..wasn't me weeing honest..urgh could be something else tho  

Right best update my boss ..
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Glad you feel positive at the moment Cat, no more goodies of the tesco man   And about a £100 of each of you should do


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat what a lovely mitmas pressie compared to your worst fears hun.. so pleased for you, especially with it being timed, it'll be a better option with donor wont it.....  

I didnt mean urine either, but didnt want to offend any non sick humoured people on here either    by being too crude, so you did it for me lol    ... I got a funny ending now but me thinks its a bit too crude... anyway, thats great news hunny xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I may send you a hundred squid then Maj... will divert to fishmongers before I have to go nasty Mitmas shopping   ... now its impossible to stretch my mitmas spirit to enjoying food shopping !!  Should 'i get veg today? itll prob be gone off by tues/weds but then that means I have to go again at weekend Yeuch!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat that reminds me mentioning the moustache.. was explaining the Met etc to my DH and used poor Maj as the example of how it can work... his first question! Not about more details... just .... "Is she hairy too"  men!! see how they think!


----------



## mrstrellis

florencerusty said:


> Hello everyone - I'm hopeless at keeping up so sorry.
> 
> Fi - Have you seen a different consultant??
> 
> Has anyone had NO side effects with clomid? Wondering if its a bad sign!
> 
> x


I didn't have any that I could definitely pin down to the clomid, if that's any help. But I've only finished my first lot so who knows what will happen next time. If there is a next time


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mrs Trellis that bottom pic always makes me laugh


----------



## mrstrellis

wouldloveababycat said:


> Mrs Trellis that bottom pic always makes me laugh


It's a Roman statue from Leptis Magna, near Tripoli in Libya. I had trouble getting close enough to the backside for the shot as the museum is full of very grumpy military police whose job is to keep an eye on you so you don't do silly things like take pictures of statues' bottoms.

I've just realised that the Libyan stamp in my passport is going to make my trip to the US tomorrow quite interesting.


----------



## mrstrellis

maj79 said:


> I am bloody fuming  I have just found out that I dont get paid for bank holidays if I havent got enought holidays, so for the 6 days I HAVE TO TAKE AS THE SITE SHUTS DOWN I will only be getting paid for 2.5 days


I think that law's being changed next year (perhaps in April) so employers will not be able to do that any more. Not that it's much help to you now, though... sorry.


----------



## maj79

Mrstrellis they are sayin that it's BECAUSE of this change that it is happening !!


----------



## linlou17

sorry to rant and apologies as no personals i am at breaking point i am having such a lousy day i have bumped my dads car on way to work and me and dp had argument last night and it has left me feeling so low i cant stop crying even though we are talking now and he has apologised i cant get things out of my head i just want to hide away somewhere and be alone


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou hunny   sorry you are feeling down    sounds like you need a really good cry, a stiff drink and a big hug hunny       don't hide away hunny come and cry on our shoulders and I am sure one of the girls has a spare bottle of something and we can all give you big hugs  

Fi ..Mmm typical bloke  

Em .. Its not fair how temps are treated ours are treated quite poorly too...its pants  

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Linlou I have loads of bottles of wine in mine that youare welcome to   Hope you feel better soon  

The last place I worked for as a temp I got 25 days holiday PLUS all my banl holidays Plus an extra day of a month if I had enought flex, I miss that place


----------



## maj79

How many people do you think Fi has killed so far in her christmas shopping trip


----------



## Shellebell

Fi 









SUPERMARKET TRAFFIC LIGHTS










Linlou ~ Sorry you are feeling down hun  I might just have an open bottle in the fridge  (and you wondered why I have been sooo calm )
Maj ~ Temp positions can really be hit and miss  I suppose I will have to look out for that in the new year if I go down that route.

Shelley 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ummm probably about 5 I think   can't you just see Fi on a crimewatch picture .. have you seen this woman she is wanted for shopping rage    ? 

Em don't know why but I knew you would have spare bottles   ....bet Jo offers next .. 

Jo how old are you ? did I read somewhere that you are 22/22 ? 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I can't be ars*d to do any work hope they let me go home early


----------



## maj79

Only coz I cant drink them now   and I just had got 8 bottles of wine to have in as they were on special offer   And I have got nearly a full bottle of JD there   Christmas is going to be such  a testing time  

And I can imagine perfectly Fi on crimewatch   Which I am not sure is a good thing  

Do you think they will let you go early, I want to as well but I have no chance as I work for nethandrals (sp)


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Probably not .. urgh just had this really wierd thing happen, we have a buffet lunch here today everyone brings bits in for it and I put a few bits on a plate, well I took a bite of what I thought was quiche and it turned out to be lemon torte/pie I cannot describe the feeling because it was so unexpected it nearly made me sick - yet had I known it was lemon pie I would have probably liked it but my brain was expecting eggs not lemon urgh .. went into M&S and everyone and their partner, sister, brother, niece, next door neighbour is in there ..but had to buy some food as have not been able to get out to do my shopping; so we have a nice healthy salad for tomorrow now .. well its healthy before you add the cheese, porkpie, creamy potato salad, etc etc to it      just thought tho they will have been at a rugby match all afternoon so they will probably want something hot !!   doh didn't think about that .. guess I could give them soup for starters


----------



## maj79

Id say heat the prokpies up and give them nice fresh warm bread to go with it   If they dont like it, tough


----------



## Shellebell

Snap maj, I was just about to say part bake rolls/french bread. I do mine with sausages and onions or melted cheese and tom/worchester sauce


----------



## maj79

Great minds think alike Shellebell   But I know want some nice warm bread n butter mmmmmmmm


----------



## Shellebell

I just went into the kitchen to make sure I have some in the cupboard for the weekend


----------



## maj79

We are doing our shopping tonight so I will make sure there is plenty in stock !!

Jo you are quiet today


----------



## Crazy Fi

Linlou sorry to hear your upset   ... come share it with us, were here for you.... I just had tearful upset with DD too, and was in such a good mood this morning, but it ended up in a cuddle, managed to diffuse it eventually, I just hate falling out with people I care about, it hurts the heart doesnt it ....

Right ladies I nearly had trolley road rage, but managed to count to 10 a few times, it was bedlam, and got to go back to get, salad ,fruit and veg nearer the date RRR!!

So why would I look right on crime watch, I know we all have pictures of what each other looks like in our heads, so what am I a hoodlum!!!   .... Im a big softy Ill have you know     , have held my temper in check ever since I had police round for kicking a womans door in   a good few yrs ago.. about ten ... mind you thats cause she was taunting me through a window shouting that I deserved to loose my baby as I was fat!!!!  and this was a woman who lived in a five bedroom detached house in a very posh area too... (we do grow up eventually lol  ) ashamed to say I lost the plot and very unlike me... nowadays youd be more likely to see me in a convent    setting a good example to the nuns  

It could have been worse Cat, you could have topped it with salad cream yeuch!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Look what that Maj has done


----------



## maj79

Aw Fi I tried to get it on here but it wouldnt let me


----------



## Crazy Fi

revenge is sweet pwha ha ha ha ha   .... Is that Suskie paying you to terrorize me huh huh!!


----------



## linlou17

thanks fi and maj i thought i replied earlier from work but my post not here   i am totally not with things i have left my bank card in chip and pin machine twice in as many days!!!! still feel bad but am just going to have a wine and try to buck up a bit but my head is spinning and the more i think about stuff the worse i feel

anyway anybody got anything nice planned for weekend or is it just countdown til xmas for all?

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou I did that as well today the bloomin cashiers never remind you do they and she was blabbing to the next customer as if to say get on with it luv ..bit*h!! luckily I checked but had to walk bloomin miles to go back and get it with loads of bags of shopping was not amused .. then got chatted up by a wierdo when I was waiting for a taxi .. he was well creepy think things will kick off in Northampton tonight it had that feeling in the air and lots of people were drunk already ! 

Fi that is hilarious that pic .. just how I imagined you to look lol.. bet you are a sweetie really x

Right time to get the feet up on the sofa to chill cos feet are killing.. oh I am going over to my parents now tomorrow as Mum is not going to the Rugby and I get to decorate their huge christmas tree yay !! 

So happy bunny .. 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

huh? who said i was gonna offer some wine?!! thats just crazy talk!  its mine, allllll mine!!! 

and yeah soz been quiet, been out for lunch with my mum and 2 sisters and then went to my nephews christmas party to help out... i liked the magic man 

just did xmas food shop.... trolley was mostly crap, crap and more crap! also 4 bottles of spirits and 3 cases of beer..... 

cat, good news about the plan of action!  i wanna loose weight too so we can do it together (after xmas of course!) and help each other along

linlou 

yo shell... wassup?! 

fi... http://www.scroogeyourself.com/?id=1660377241

love ya!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## chocolateellie

I've just logged on for a minute to see about Cat's appt, but it sounds like it went well. A little hope goes a long way! 

WHo was giving out wine, now? I could do with some of that... come to think of it, I think I have a bottle of prosecco in the cupboard. DH is going to think I'm turning into an alcoholic if I keep this up. 

I also think shopping rage should be encouraged, not land you on the wanted list, Fi! It's a bit like going back to primative times, hunting and gathering....  

I am so bloated right now, which is odd for this early in my cycle, but it's almost painful. Ugh. I probably look like the Michelin Man, too.


----------



## flower le

Hello girlies Just wanted to come on to say hello and merry christmas but also goodbye!  I have just been told that my clomid journey has ended and that I am moving onto injections and iui.  I am happy that we are moving on as me and clomid just don't get on but am gutted to say goodbye to all you girlies.  I know that I haven't been on much with work and that recently but it has been such a great help knowing that I have you all if I ever need some advice or a hug     

I wish you all every luck in the world and I hope that Santa brings you everything you want especiallly a    for the new year.  Don't worry though I will be back to catch up you can't get rid of me that easy 

With love and hugs to you all 

Le xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Flower le    your stopping here with us   we will find you if you dont    


Good luck with the ivi hun        And merry christmas and all the best for 2008  

love kelli


----------



## wouldloveababycat

flower le good luck hunny we will miss you   hope 2008 is the year for lots more babies yay             

chocolateellie ahh thanks hunny really sweet of you to pop on and see how things went - a lot better than I thought new goals are always good .. 2008 is going to be FAB for all of us I hope               

Jo that sounds like a plan hunny ..we can coach each other along..and any other girls that want to join us.. 

Cat x


----------



## flower le

i might have to as it's so dead on the other board and i'm going out of my mind with questions and what ifs??  Might have to find something else to so I don't go insane Hope you and the bump are going great Merry christmas hun Le x x

Cat I will really miss you too hun - I still want my mad emails though!!!!! xx


----------



## kellixxx

Were doing ok. Thanks hun  


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh yes no problem there lol .. keep in touch hunny cos you know no-one talks as much as us chatter boxes lol 

I guess the superovulation will be similar to what you are having then will it .. he said it uses the same drugs as ivf but they just monitor and time donor? I tried searching it but not a lot came up.. I am just sooooo excited that I have at least two more chances if I lose weight ..so THROW AWAY ALL THE MINCE PIES AND CHEW ON A TURKEY BONE LOL 

Kelli bet you are glad your puter is fixed now .. are you all organised for Christmas? I want to get my Nieces something else and was thinking of getting them a portable cd player cos they could play stories on it and music which my Niece is starting to get into..what do you think?

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Why not get them a ipod cat? much better and you can down load all the stuff they want for free.

We got dd 1 and she loves.xx


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

The youngest is only just 3 tho so a bit young for an ipod? do you think,  the older one could have one tho must have look on a few websites and look at a few..
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Get the younger 1 a mp3 and ipod for the older 1.

Cds are cheeper tho.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh confused now you are talking to a technophobe on the things whats the difference then?


----------



## kellixxx

Hahaha   the ipod is 100% better and your older nice will be ok with that and the mp3 is a little less advanced for your younger nice.

kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ok take your word for it ha ha .. the older one is very technical she can fix her own bloomin computer mad kid! 
Cat x


----------



## chocolateellie

I can't believe how young kids are having mp3 players now! I only had my first one a couple of years ago!   Makes me feel old. 

Flower le, good luck with your new treatment-- I know lots of girls who have great success with the injectibles/iui route... hopefully you will, too. (Why does great success make me giggle at that silly Borat movie a whole 6 months after I've seen it?)


----------



## kellixxx

im off to bed now hun. night night hunni  


love kel


----------



## NuttyJo

night kel

good luck flower le

and cat, i did a quiz and it said i should be 22   

i, mrs jo robinson, is drunk! no suprise there!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night Kelli .. 

Jo ahhh that is where I read it .. 

Chocolatellie I know its scary   I might get them a cd player cos my brother downloads lots of cds so they can play them, and they could have it as an extra joint present as I have brought them loads already


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo you drunk I would never believe it   right off to watch tv in bed nighty night x
Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

hi/Night girls

Just got in from babysitting and I have a busy weekend with family/friends gift swapping and the like, including a meal with the MIL   tomorrow night. Having my hair cut in the morning so hopefully that should relax me and put me in a better mood  

Jo ~ Having the one ickle drinkie then hun  
Flower le ~ Have you not learnt anything, you ain't going nowhere     
Cat and Jo ~ I think I need to join you with the weight loss in the new year  

Will try and get back on at some point over the weekend

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

and I'll def be joining yous too .. nite girls xx


----------



## NuttyJo

morning girls

hope you're all ok and slept good

i am going to have to leave this forum   no more ttc for me as dh defo doesnt want kids or doesnt want to adopt. 

i will miss you all and would love to keep in touch on ********/email/msn etc 

thank you for everything and i hope you all get your dreams  

love jo xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

    So sorry hun  but that is so unfair,does he not care how u feel?x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo if your leaving this site because it will be hurtful to be around ttc subjects I understand, but otherwise dont go!! And you do want kids... desperately, Remember you will prob grow to resent him if its all about him and what he wants, you so dont need this especially with Christmas... This is about you too!! Were here whenever you need us and hope you cant keep away and are back asap xx   Cos wed miss you so much with your funny daily comments and wise cracks  etc..   

Morning Max, how are you, sorted for mitmas yet?


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

    Yes im all sorted and cant wait,im really excited  How are u?x


----------



## linlou17

hope you are all ok

i have finished crimbo shopping and have wrapped all my presents so im fairly organised compared to usual!!! i was given some money off dp uncle and got myself some posh makeup cant wait to try it!!!

im feeling a little better but just cannot be bothered with anything and am not that excited about christmas im sure ill feel more festive once i finish work


----------



## Crazy Fi

Linlou, are you and DP ok now? I expect the clomid may be making you feel a bit       hopefully itll have
passed by Mitmas


----------



## linlou17

fi i wil pm you


----------



## maj79

Evening All  

Father Christmas has come early and give Fi the christms spirit   Cat we won  

Jo I hope you are OK, I agree with Fi if it is too painful to come Itotaly undertad but you will always be one of us  

Cat I kida have to agree with you over the CD player, I think children get far too much far too early, so a cd player would be better then an Ipod in that respect well to me anyway. I couldn't believe it when DP wanted to get his daughter a DVD player at christmas whe she was THREE   It was for DVD's when she went to bed, I soon stopped that and she has more books the a libary now   She is going to end up hating me  

Flower Le Good luck with the next step in your treatment and you better keep us WELL informed on how you are getting on 

Shellebell how was the meal  

Linlou glad you are feeling a bit better hun  

Cleg how was the shopping  

Hello Max, chocolateellie, Angelus and everyone else I have forgot


----------



## NuttyJo

hey everyone

i wasnt sure whether to stay or not as i dont know if it will be too hard on me. i'll stick around for a bit and see how i get on! just tell me to sod off when i get too depressing lol  

suprisingly im feeling ok and have been wondering what i could do with my life now without my dream of being a mummy. i dont have many ideas so far!!!   

how is everyone today? thanks max, maj and fi for letting me stay  

love jo x


----------



## maj79

Its not about 'letting' you stay missus  It wouldnt be the same without out, who else would we have to read drunk ramblings from  Glad that you are not feeling _too_ bad at the moment, but you know were we are if and when you need us


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj what on earth are you on about    you aint won nothing til the fat lady sings (I cant believe Ive arranged a karaoke night after Christmas!! )
But do have to agree with you about the presents, Im exactly the same, Ill leave it to Dh's DS's mother to spoil him with playstations and all the crap she buys and they dont appreciate, when he comes here hes getting good old fashioned castle and soldiers etc.. that sort of stuff....real toys ...

Jo glad your still here hun   your one of us young lady


----------



## maj79

Too late Fi I have printed your post out saying you have christmas spirit as proof   I try not to get too involved with what they get Ellie but there are some things I just cant agree on and DP knows as I dont say a word     Karaoke   I hope you have got a video on your phone to capture it and show us  


Oh yea I got the date for my first scan today, 22 Jan when I will be 13+4, seems soooo long away but with christmas and new year to get through I hope it will fly


----------



## NuttyJo

as most of you aint drinking due to various reasons... i thought i would have all your share if thats ok  

and i prefer the 'real' toys too although 3yr old nephew is getting a portable dvd player and a computer for xmas from his parents   i got him some puzzles, books and a mr potato head! newborn niece has had hers already, got her sleepsuits and then other niece has got a ragdoll and puzzles from moi!


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhhh exciting maj!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh I meant to say, I spoke to my B/friend the other the day (the one whos mum is terminally ill, and she said she couldnt see me yesterday morning as she was meeting the future king of England for a cuppa... and Im like "yeah ok "  But it transpires that the hospice where her mum is convelescing had him coming for real and her mum was allowed to have two guests, my friend and her DD (not that Im pariotic in the slightest) but I went to see her mum last night after dropping off pressies and she was so full of the joys of spring as she said hed sat with her for a good twenty minutes and he was so normal, cracking jokes and gossiping etc.. it was so warming to see her lit up like a Christmas tree for a few hours as shes suffering so much, shes the old stock so it was a great priveldge for her.... Then she sat there saying that she knows how long shes got, how shes worried how she wont be able to comfort her loved ones when she goes and what jobs she has to do etc.. it was really hard to listen to it and look her in the eye, God knows how that must feel for her!! it kinda puts things in perspective doesnt it ......

Maj you trying to say I deleted some kind of evidence


----------



## Crazy Fi

great news about the scan Maj.. you must be so excited, that seems real close to me, but for you it must seem ages away..

Yep, dont laugh, and I mean dont laugh!!! but I wanted a karaoke machine for Christmas, life is to short, you gotta have a laugh, so Ive arranged this pissup so we can all let our hair down... yep might video it and put it on you tube specially for you Maj *NOT* !! I give you enough ammunition woman 

Jo no sooner are you back and your discussing how you like real toys ... got shares in anne summers have you?


----------



## maj79

FIONA YOU NAUGHTY NAUGHTY GIRL   I hadn't even seen that you had deleted it, thats a lump of coal you are geting this year   
Things like that always put things in perspective for people and it is quiet sad sometimes that is what it takes  

Jo you can have a few gallons for me, JD preferbly   You stick with the proper toys I think they are more fun anyway  

Aw you spoil sport Fi


----------



## NuttyJo

fi how can you be so rude when ******** is saying you're supposed to be 75!!!!   

and it must be hard watching someone suffering like that   

maj... i'll stick to the SC lemo and lime thanks babe


----------



## maj79

I did that quiz and it said I was  6


----------



## Crazy Fi

did you opt to drive a go cart then ?


----------



## maj79

No I think I said anything as long as it had wheels


----------



## NuttyJo

maj thats so funny! i thought mine was bad being 22!


----------



## maj79

Shows I really am young at heart  

Just been roped into doing the rest of my mothers wrapping


----------



## Crazy Fi

Mrs Claus you deserve that lol


----------



## maj79

Fi I wouldn't mind but I did most her her stuff last weekend and then she went and bought more stuff   AND I ended up with my Grandads to do as well, see I am just tooo nice for my own good


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night night girls missed you all today - chatted with Cleg she is really suffering with her back bless her .. not good over Christmas.. 

I got to decorate Mum and Dad's tree as some of you poor folks will have realised when I sent you pics lol.. so had a good day today feeling positive and really hopeful for 2008.. and a new determination to lose some flab come Jan .. hurray! 

Right off to bedski nighty night x
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls   have a nice day.xx

Good news for the scan em  


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have a lovely day everyone 

[fly]        [/fly]

Its time for Santa Claus the movie  popcorn anyone ? mincepie ? glass of mulled wine? right even the cats are sat watching .. ahhhhh and relax

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

oh no i have missed santa claus the movie!!!!!!!!!

am very tired today did not realise how much wine i drank last night  

i am off in a second to deliver last of presents and then having a nice lazy day!!!!


----------



## maj79

Linlou you must have drank my share as well  

Lots of      for Cleg hoping her back is better soon  

Cat it was a very pretty tree you can do mine next year  

Jo, Fi,kel and everyone else hope you are all OK and having a good Christmas Eve Christmas Eve


----------



## linlou17

i have to work all day tomorrow its not fair!!!!!!!!  

dp out shopping for gifts for me  

maj i dont know how it happened with the wine?!!! one minute i was fine the next.... completely drunk!!!!   

presents all delivered barr 1 which i will take tomorrow after work cant wait for my presents but wish i was still a kid its so much more fun when you are younger!!


----------



## maj79

Linlou I might be working all day tomorrow as well   Not amused !! I dont even start delivering my presens till tomorrow so I am going to be rushed off my feet, the cristmas morning with DP's parents, I sooooo cant wait NOT That is going to be the longets morning of my life  
Thats the best way to get drunk, fine one minute, rotten the next


----------



## linlou17

dp family have been hard work this year!!! his mum and dad dont want us to think we are not getting anything off them - they have a card and some money for us which they are going to give us boxing day!!!! his sister has got us nothing not even a card i so annoyed with them, she did same last year so i only got for the kids this time she is so selfish everytime i come in contact with her i end up out of pocket. but its dp i feel sorry for we have got 1 card off his god father from his lot but i have got him lots of stuff so hopefully it will be nice for him anyway.

its rubbish working xmas isnt it im in 27th and 28th and 31st aswell im booking time off next year definitely

L xx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol it was funny messaging you on ******** missy drunked linlou!   hope you wasnt too hungover  

yo everyone, just a quick one from me cos am busy busy busy! 

love you xxx


----------



## linlou17

sorry jo hope my messages made sense i was wrecked!!!!! i could hardly type as the keyboard would not stay still


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... i think they did.... i dont remember much though!   those pesky keyboards that move about hey


----------



## maj79

Aw sorry I missed that Linlou it would have been funny  

Hi Jo hun   you OK


----------



## linlou17

yes maj very funny!!!!! it was only early on in the night i had to lie down i was shattered chasing the keyboard round!!! lol  

almost time for me to have my sunday wine!!! will take it slowly today!


----------



## NuttyJo

linlou... think of the exercise!! lol

maj... im ok chick, you feeling ok?


----------



## Mrs Chaos

​
To all the Clomid girls
Wishing that all of your dreams come true in 2008
Lotsa love
Gayn
X X X X​


----------



## linlou17

thanks gayn same to you hun xx 

jo - lol , exercise done me good well my right arm is particular toned from the lifting of the wine glass and also my neck form the spinning!!!!    

i have been eating healthy this week but dp insisted i cook a curry for tonight so bang goes my hard work (doubt i will complain whilst eating it!!) and after my work out yesterday best make sure i eat a lot! xx


----------



## maj79

I am sound ta Jo, just really really excited now, cant believe it's crimbo eve tomorrow  

Linlou is christmas hun the perfect time for eating all the bad stuff  

Merry Christmas to you as well Gayn hope its a ood one


----------



## Crazy Fi

Afternoon ladies , [email protected] and up the duff tee totallers.... just got back from dropping my mum up to Birmingham....

same to you Mrs Chaos.....

Cat what pictures?  

If you Jo and linlou decide to repeat the performance can me n The Maj be passive [email protected] ?


----------



## linlou17

fi of course you can!!!!!!!!!   could be tonight yet lol!!!!


dp is feeling his presents trying to guess he is shaking them about   im going to disguise them next year!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

same to you gayn   

linlou... im scoffing my face over xmas and will then worry about the diet after   its christmas afterall!! and yeah i think im on the bubbly tonight   so watch out! 

fi... why dont you have a little drinkie poos tonight? cant have just me and linlou doing all the drunken ramblings lol

maj... rest mrs!


----------



## linlou17

yes fi come on lets all try to type together!!!!!!!! ive started already  

my curry tastes well yummy think i will have huge portion and naan bread and worry bout my ever expanding waste line next year!!!


----------



## maj79

I will just get drunk of your fumes then


----------



## linlou17

plenty to go round maj   and it is the festive of god will n all!!!!!!!!!!

cant believe i am at work tomorrow but am looking forward to meal out, me and dp go out alone and miss family meal as it is the only time we get just for us as we both have to work over the holidays. we always go to an Italian each year and its lovely but i do miss Christmas dinner! we used to have it on Xmas day but mum has changed day to Xmas eve for cooking.

dp wants to open gift tonight i told him NO!!!! not until the 25th


----------



## maj79

Ooooooooo couldn't miss a christmas dinner I am on a count down to mine     In fact I am drooling at the thought of it   Men are soooo impatient aren't they, saying that we open ours at 12.01 christmas eve/morning


----------



## linlou17

i said if we are still awake at midnight tomorrow he could open one!!!  

my mum was dead strict with us at Christmas we always had breakfast before we could open anything and one year the dustbin had blown over and we had to clean garden before presents!!!

mum changed day as my sis goes alternate years to her dp mums house and last year was not my mums turn so they planned to change the day of our meal!! i was put out as they did not ask us as we have always had Xmas eve to ourselves anyway in the end we decided not to change our plans and think we would all prefer wen were together Xmas day and opening presents so its just the 2 of us mmm thinking already about menu and what to have   !!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

linlou17 said:


> i said if we are still awake at midnight tomorrow he could open one!!!
> 
> my mum was dead strict with us at Christmas we always had breakfast before we could open anything and one year the dustbin had blown over and we had to clean garden before presents!!!
> 
> mum changed day as my sis goes alternate years to her dp mums house and last year was not my mums turn so they planned to change the day of our meal!! i was put out as they did not ask us as we have always had Xmas eve to ourselves anyway in the end we decided not to change our plans and think we would all prefer we were together Xmas day and opening presents so its just the 2 of us mmm thinking already about menu and what to have  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## maj79

Last year it was just me and DP for christas and I cooked christmas dinner, I loved it, not worring about anyone else and just snuggling up with several bottles of wine. I had got dp coplete collection of the royal family and we sat watching thm   Got to say as much as I enjoyed it it was the second year I didnt see my mum and I did miss her


----------



## linlou17

i like going to my mums but spending time with dp is important for me too. mum was put out as she could not please everyone so we did not make a fuss but i was upset and felt left out but we have now got Xmas eve for us, Xmas day my family and boxing day dp family - so fair all round.

Xmas day fun at my mums because my sisters kids open their stuff their and its so wonderful to see their faces 

your xmas sounds lovely i love having cosy days with dp


----------



## maj79

Just a pity this time in 2 days it will all be over   have to start saving for next year


----------



## linlou17

ah i know its all over so quickly but its my birthday January so yay!!! more prezies are on their way!!!  

no plans yet for new year, waiting to find out how long IVF waiting list is but may go away april time if clomid has not worked by then, dp gets profit shares form work every april so we usually go away or spoil ourselves it is also the same week as dp birthday and our anniversary for when we first met x


----------



## maj79

Well it sounds like one way or the other you will have something to look forward to. And I think people born in April are fab people


----------



## linlou17

are you born in april hun?!!

dp is sweet and wonderful (oops the wine has hit me again!) i am capricorn and much more independant and outspoken?!!


----------



## maj79

How did you guess  

Have you ever had your full birth chart done, I did mine years ago and it is soooooo true to the mark it's scary


----------



## linlou17

no ive never had it done, things like that fascinate and scare me!!! i work with a lady who is spiritual and the stuff she comes out with are amazing and so true but i always start to cry


----------



## maj79

Astology is so much more then just your 'star' sign and when you get it all it is fascinating.

How is the wine going


----------



## linlou17

wine going well thanks chuck - you getting amny fumes?!!!! xx

im just easily spooked!!!! would love to have real reading done..maybe in new year


----------



## maj79

No not yet you must not be drunk enough yet


----------



## NuttyJo

do they cost a lot to have done? i want one!


----------



## maj79

I had a pack years ago were I done it myself, it took my agesssssssss but was well worth it in the end, just dont think I have it any more


----------



## linlou17

will keep trying maj    

yes i may get 1 done in new year too


----------



## linlou17

what do you mean you did it yourself maj?


----------



## maj79

I had a pack where you had blank birth charts and a book to tell you ow to calculae all your points by your birth, then there was another book to interpret it all   Probably easier just to get one done


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh sounds complicated maj


----------



## linlou17

yes prob easier what with my imagination and all?!!!!

me and my friends have done tarrot and stuff when younger and braver and drunker!!!!


----------



## maj79

It kinda was but I like that kinda thing   Deffo not something to be doing when you have been drinking tho  
I do the tarrots and runes as well, not fantastic like dont get enough practise


----------



## NuttyJo

do mine for me maj!


----------



## maj79

OK what time do you want to knock


----------



## NuttyJo

ya what?!! knock who/what/where?!!


----------



## linlou17

my friend was totally hooked on tarrot and talked me into having mine done after a few glasses of wine and it said _"you will receive a message instantly"_ at the moment she read it my mobile chimed a message received LOL it was so funny and such a coincidence my friends face was a picture but i half believed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maj79

she must have thought she was really getting psychic powers


----------



## linlou17

she did LOL totally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think some of that stuff is true  but that was just a funny coincidence!!


----------



## maj79

I always keep an open mind about it, I think that youcan always find something to match up with what you are told


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im a scorpio


----------



## maj79

Should have guessed withthe sting in our tail


----------



## linlou17

yeah i think so too but my friend was sure it was a sign !!!!!!!!

its intersesting though?!!  

fi im guna have a look up what a scorpio is like


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no Ive just lost all my message!!


----------



## NuttyJo

Traditional
Libra Traits


Diplomaitic and urbane
Romantic and charming
Easygoing and sociable
Idealistic and peaceable


On the dark side....

Indecisive and changeable
Gullible and easily infuenced
Flirtatious and self-indulgent


----------



## NuttyJo

Traditional
Scorpio Traits


Determined and forceful
Emotional and intuitive
Powerful and passionate
Exciting and magnetic


On the dark side....

Jealous and resentful
Compulsive and obsessive
Secretive and obstinate


----------



## NuttyJo

uh oh! i shouldnt have read this bit....

Libra governs the lumbar region, lower back and kidneys. Its subjects must beware of weaknesses in the back, and lumbago, and they are susceptible to troubles in the kidneys and bladder, especially gravel and stone. They need to avoid overindulgence in food and *especially drink*, for the latter can particularly harm the kidneys.


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls How are you all?

Graduation went well and still no AF, but ive been having cramps from hell since Friday night. It seems to get worse every evening....

Should come anyday now...

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Think you should become tee total if thats the case  

Hi Angel, glad your graduation went well


----------



## linlou17

jo - lol must check if over indulgence in Capricorn!!!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

hey angel... you got any piccys of your graduation?

also have you done another test yet or just waiting to see if af arrives? hope it doesnt!  


 me? tee total?!! omg, i need a lay down with that thought


----------



## linlou17

capricorn


Traditional
Capricorn Traits


Practical and prudent
Ambitious and disciplined
Patient and careful
Humorous and reserved


On the dark side....

Pessimistic and fatalistic
Miserly and grudging



ooh does not sound too good HELP!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

here ya go linlou

Traditional
Capricorn Traits


Practical and prudent
Ambitious and disciplined
Patient and careful
Humorous and reserved


On the dark side....

Pessimistic and fatalistic
Miserly and grudging


----------



## NuttyJo

oooops we posted the same thing!


----------



## angel83

think AF will arrive so not going to bother testing again. No point - i tested on CD 11 BFN

Will post pics soon


----------



## Crazy Fi

Go on then Lou and Ill tell you whether its apt lol

Right I was saying my mum does the cards and palms... and the wait for it "magpies" Well she  swears they visit her to inform her of impending doom.... So we got stuck in traffic for ages today taking her to Birmingham, and she was telling Simon that shed seen a Magpie on the roundabout when we first set out this morning which was a sign that wed have problems on the journey. So being who he is he strats ribbing her... anyway there was a bad accident which caused hours of tailbacks (horrible at best of times never mind Mitmas)... so anyhow, we were stationary and she said they work for her as she only sees them when shes meant to and as a sign, so blow me this magpie flies down straight beside her on the ground by her door just as shes saying this, me and Simon were creasing cos as shes blabbing on shes totally obliviuos to this magpie like IN HER FACE!!! but youd have had to have been there to find it funny, and know my mum with her naive irish charm.... but shes pretty accurate with the cards... its sometimes scarey!!
Maj, my DD is April born and is as stubborn as a mule? recognise that one?  

Angel, glad it went well, being the nosey person I am what did you graduate in hun? sorry if a/f comes hun


----------



## maj79

You can find mine for me if you want I'm taurus
 yes Fi I recognise that


----------



## angel83

The course was a teaching cert for numeracy.. was hard work at the time


----------



## linlou17

fi - have you seen peter kay on about the quavers crisps packet at the funeral story? lol;    

thnaks jo but it does not sound to good hey?!


----------



## angeldelight78

Wishing everyone a merry christmas & hope all you ladies have a special 2008 

love Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

Traditional
Taurus Traits


Patient and reliable
Warmhearted and loving
Persistent and determined
Placid and security loving

On the dark side....

Jealous and possessive
Resentful and inflexible
Self-indulgent and greedy


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok Im downing the Baileys so dont expect much "drunk" from me, even though I cant hold my drink, I think Id need how many bottles to get drunk on that??

Oh dear........ Everyone of those scorpio traits fits me  

Hi Nicky


----------



## maj79

Well I agree with the positive ones  

OOOOO Fi just s long as the karakoe doesn't come out  

Hi Nicky how are you hun


----------



## angel83

BFN - again.


----------



## maj79

Angrl83


----------



## linlou17

fi i love baileys yum yum have you tried dooleys?

i read the signs characteristics and all the positive ones sound nice i could claim those as my traits not so sure bout the others though!!


----------



## NuttyJo

hi nicky, you too

i want the playstation back as i miss singstar!!! 

i agree with all your positive traits... not sure about the bad ones  

ive got some mint baileys fi but it just tastes like normal one so its a ripoff   only drink baileys when ive run out of everything else though cos im not that keen on it. landlord bought us our yearly bottle of fizz round earlier... after i slated him to dh about being a scrooge and not getting us one this year!   

angel... am still hoping its a suprise bfp for you my dear. if you've just tested then it would be weak pee and it might still be too early babe


----------



## linlou17

angel83   its never easy but this time of year is hardest of all xx


----------



## NuttyJo

i have just spat my drink all over me watching the stripper on corrie!


----------



## katylou

Lots of Christmas love to all you crazy girlies out there. Here's to wishes coming true in 2008   
Have a fantastic Christmas,
Love, Katy xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angel you looking at your signature, its still not too late  

Jo one of my traits is Im too honest for my own good, and must admit to my negative traits too.... well Im feeling  warm lol
So you even need a bib lol!

Merry Mitmas Katylou xx

Girls I like that word "Mitmas" have you noticed yet!!

Cleg hunny hope your back gets better soon


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh yes, the Fi has ordered loads of karaoke dvd's you know the ones with the songs on that you think you know and can belt out with a wee bit more confidence after numerous bottles of baileys


----------



## NuttyJo

merry christmas to you katy  

well i reckon cats overdosed on xmas films and choccie.....   

i am feeling merry


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no you know Karma, well I think Im about to find out what i put my mum through years ago, my DD is going out tomoz night and not coming back til mitmas morning!!   dont like it !!!


----------



## maj79

Happy Christmas Katy and hope 2008 is a goodun  

Fi I had picked up on your love of the word  

Think I am going to have to sit back and watch you lot as you get drunk  

Why dont you like it FI


----------



## Crazy Fi

1, cos Ill flap all night and catastrophise, you wouldnt believe how I catastrophise! If I could put my imagination into literature Id be doing best sellers honestly!
2, Cos she wont be here when we wake up and well prob be waiting ages to open presents...and I wont want to wait!!
3, cos shes a typical "kevin" moody teenager, who best not come in with a miserable hangover   and ruin Christmas spirits 

But not as bad as me, who was out with x husband when wed just met and he wouldnt let me out of his bedroom christmas eve,seriously... so I woke up mitmas   morning to find my mum at his parents door in floods of tears, frantic to kow my where abouts, when i got home with my tail between my legs, she removed all my mitmas   presents from under the tree and I never saw a single one again that day    ... and she wouldnt believe me that he wouldnt let me home... Im still traumatised about that, not him, .......the bloody presents


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies

Maj - im fine thanks for asking, still got a cough but never mind  

im not gettin my hopes up to much but things are looking good for once this cycle
wont bore u all with details    its in my diary anyway if anyone wants to see

Ive been to Morrisons today and done my food shoppin (a woman shoved the trolley up my ****     )  yes i was annoyed


----------



## Crazy Fi

NO MAJ!!!! it wasnt me who shoved the trolley up nickys **** ok!!


----------



## angeldelight78

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

We got chinese on way, Im just nibbling a few chips, but if I disappear for a wee while in a bit are you [email protected] and all gonna be here or am I gonna be wallowing in baileys on my own  

Its ok Nicky Maj put up wanted posters of me for having shopping rage a few days ago....


----------



## Crazy Fi

I came on here earlier and couldnt get a word in for all the continuous posts, and now Im settled everybodies buggered off.... should I take this personal ladies


----------



## NuttyJo

SORRY! im watching top gear and then a film


----------



## NuttyJo

but am now blumin wanting chinese!!!   fi


----------



## angeldelight78

just gonna go have somethin 2 eat n settle little one out as tired .......speak later if u all still on xx


----------



## maj79

Sorry I had to go and iron my rousers for the hell hole tomorrow  

Fi the presents been taking of you explains a bit why you 'pretend' not to like 'mitmas'   Now give me some chinese  

Nicky I bet it was Fi but in disguise

I remembered Top Gear today Jo


----------



## angeldelight78

proberly was Maj  .....Fi an her shoppin rages


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and i have to say that maj was mean to me earlier saying that i was on santas naughty list already and its too late to change to be on the good list!   mean mean mean!


----------



## maj79

Only as you didnt believe in him allllllllll year, then 2 days before christmas you want to believe as you want a present Mrs Robinson   Santa SHOULD NOT be used


----------



## maj79

What did you think of the travel rabbit then Jo


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo Im afraid Id have to agree with Maj on that one ! your a bad bad girl and santa sees everything!!


----------



## maj79

Fi why did I the get an image of you in leather with a lead and whip when you said bad bad girl   OK I'm scared think I need a lie down


----------



## NuttyJo

am i being thick.... travel rabbit?!  

lol thought i had better change my piccy


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh! i get it now maj lol


----------



## maj79

every girls must have this christmas


----------



## NuttyJo

can someone please get me one for xmas please.... am getting desperate!


----------



## maj79

Have you seen the new 'thriler' one, it looks errrr interesting


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well I must admit I do like to be in control Maj    but as for the leathers, you just cant get leather tents from attwolls!!

I fancy a hamster haircut, got no choice but to watch top gear DH loves it and must admit its lovely to hear him creasing for a full hour  

What Jo leathers and whips?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj you'd suit the one with two heads... it'd stop you talking out your ****


----------



## Crazy Fi

Wheres conticat?


----------



## NuttyJo

fi! 

erm and i meant a rabbit fi... not leathers and whips...


----------



## NuttyJo

and cat was watcging films earlier and scoffing choc!


----------



## maj79

Still not helping to get the image out my head  

FIONA   how do you know I haven't


----------



## linlou17

fi   this is kinda different but when it was my 14 birthday my parents went out and let me have a house party   and 10 people turned into 20 and 20 turned into 30 .. you get the idea!! anyway mum and dad arrived home and i had brushed my teeth to remove smells of my first ever cigs!!! and as they were trying the front door i decided it was not them and would have another *** only for my mum and dad to walk up to garden gate and catch me red handed!!!   next day i felt so guilty opening birthday cards with money in them - my dad kept saying " i would blow it all up in smoke" or " spend it on 20 BnH's" 

ps - travel rabbit??


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well all I can say is you mustnt use it much Maj, but then again Id be a bit worried if you used it while you were on here    
Urgh !! shut up Fi..

Lou theyre being rude about Anne summer gadgets etc....


----------



## maj79

Did you not lnow I am the virgin Mary reborn and dont believe in any of that disgusting stuff


----------



## NuttyJo

i am the virgin mary but without the baby to show of it!

ugh i need some sex


----------



## linlou17

i thought so!!!!   you naughty girls   ahve not been to a shop, or party in ages i love ann summers!!!!

so they do a travel rabbit...  

maj - whatever LOL xx


----------



## linlou17

ps jo me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

8 PAGES !!!!! bloomin eck you lot rabbit rabbit rabbit rabbit ..   

Fi did you not get my texts with pics of xmas tree that I decorated for Mum and Dad huge thing its about 8ft tall .. very pretty and twinkly it was..

Sorry that people have had trolleys up their bottoms   and BFN's today .. I did put a special request in for a Christmas BFP for someone but perhaps my vibes didn't get through   hope you get a late bfp hunny      

Em .. I fell asleep watching Shrek lol and woke up about 3 hrs later ! feel so tired at the moment, probably all the sugary crap I have been eating it doesn't suit me and makes me tired but its got to be done this week to get rid of it all.. and it does taste yum .. I only ate about 3 chocs today but they are so rich it feels more like 26!

Umm chinese I just fancy sweet and sour balls! chicken ones or prawn ones yum 

Travel rabbit what is that a vibrator or something for travelling   ..bugger that take the full size one       not that I have ever owned a rabbit   must add it to next years Christmas list     

I went to post this and you had blabbed 5 more replies  



Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

I could get used to this Baileys, specially seeing as I nabbed it off my mum.... tastes better when you dont have to pay for it, Maj Ill be borrowing your DW40 me thinks  

Santas watching you two!!

Lou, its a good job our parents dont know half the things we "did" get up to eh!


----------



## maj79

Ladies   well that was prob the wrong word to use  

Linlou they have just had one on Top Gear that plugs into your ciggy lighter   I hope its hands free  ;

Cat I watched the muppets for you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Now theres a thought I have a bottle of baileys I was given in the fridge ..ummm nice big glass of it .. need some ice tho


----------



## Crazy Fi

Would the travel rabbit be smaller? ?

No Cat I didnt... I thoguht you were leaving me out


----------



## NuttyJo

god no, baileys needs to be served room temp over ice cat

and yeah the travel rabbit was a lot smaller from what i could see


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Em glad someone did I thought I was looking at the C4 programmes when I saw it then realised it was C5 and I don't get C5  

Fi I am sure I sent it to you will resend it to you x

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

hmmm... thinking i might go to ann summers tomorrow, need to do something before i close up down there


----------



## linlou17

my mum thinks i was a tear away and she knows nothing!!!!!! LOL

yes Maj hands free a must you dare not to a cheese sandwich these days behind the wheel never mind lighting a cog!!!!!!!

i love Baileys xx


----------



## maj79

It was just the rabbit bit and not the other bit  

 Jo just go on the website and order its cheaper on the web ALLEDGEDLY


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... just been looking on there maj. will take ages to arrive cos its christmas! need it nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## maj79

Well I dont think the shops are open now either


----------



## linlou17

we dont have ann summers in town     but i love the stuff from their have taken dp a few times to pick the merchandise!! but love the surprises i get him form parties - although ann summers party cannot play the games they used to because of neighbourhood complaints
 

jo think iwill be putting seducing skills to work tonight im needing some too!!!!!!!!!!! and no rabbit here either!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

just realised i will probably get af on xmas day


----------



## linlou17

oh jo  

i usually get af on holiday how does the   time it so well?


----------



## Crazy Fi

cos shes a bully Majy


----------



## NuttyJo

i got it on xmas day last year too, life is so poo   although hoping my cycle will be 31 days long as it has been on clomid recently... can everyone please pray for it to come late for me!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

wheres the Cat gone...fell asleep again? and is yous lot still slurping?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh **** gar Ive got my liver/kidney function test in morning, will it matter that Ive had alcohol ?

gotta fasr as it is for the sugers test


----------



## linlou17

jo im praying for you hun hope you get bfp or at the very least no af at xmas but


----------



## linlou17

fi - im sure tests will be ok and as accurate as mine have been?!

we all have a beer at sometime and we are entitled to please dont worry

L xx


----------



## maj79

Fi havent a clue  

Jo I really really hope its a 31 dayer for you  

Right all you lovely ladies I am offski, I will be back on tomorrow at 5 to eight in the morning   So night night sleep tight and dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## linlou17

ny night you 2 maj talk again 2moz xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No AF for Jo ..No AF for Jo .. and please please can we have some snow ..    

I was away sending you pics Fi ..   well they will do blood tests and say ummm Baileys..    

Jo you should have treated yourself to a Roger Rabbit for Christmas .. thats one way of getting DH jealous when he sees you having fun on your own ..he will soon be offering his services  

Right off to watch more crap tv ..  Night Em and Linlou ... Merry Christmas Everyone  

Nighty night 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## wouldloveababycat

Peace and Goodwill to all FF's xx


----------



## Shellebell

hiya girls

Well I have been to my Sis for a family gathering and the   arrived  I had a feeling the  tablets hadn't worked but kinda had a dream  Silly really cause it really isn't the best time with the job and stuff 

Angel ~ Sorry to hear that it seems like we have the same fate hun 
Jo ~ I hope that the  stays away for xmas day hun 

Ok waaaaay to much to catch up on 










Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

I am stuck in work so someone had better get their behind on here and not leave me alone 

Shellebell sorry AF got you  And trust me now that it is not the best time because of your job and that , it will be the time you do 

Hope you are all ok

Fi hope it goes OK gettting your baileys bloods done


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Just wanted to wish everybody a Merry Christmas    

I have an appointment for Private IVF treatment next month as the clomid is not working.

Hope you all have a fabby time

Love

Sharry


----------



## maj79

Hi Sharry it's good to hear from you   I hope everyhting goes well with the IVF clinic and you have a wonderful christmas and 2008      
Em xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

maj dont panic im here!!!  

shell   sorry for af babe, such poop timing init. and dont feel silly about having a dream, we all do it.... i even thought about a suprise bfp this month even when i havnt had no bms    durrr! 

fi good luck with the bloods.....  

cat hi ya, are you at work today or having a lovely day off like the rest of us? (except maj who has a scrooge of a boss!!)

linlou, hungover?  

angel... hope you have done a test this morning with the first pee of the day and gotten a lovely christmas pressie   

hi to everyone else and merry christmas    

love jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Yay Jo I knew I could depend on you, I have just been a for a walk and a gab to the canteen girls,It is soooooooo quiet and it looks like I will be working till 4   I do work for ebeneezer   So what have you got planned for today then hun, anything good ?


----------



## NuttyJo

am just trying to keep the dog quiet so dh can have a lie in at the mo maj! really should have a shower and take Loki for a walk but it just looks soooooooo cold outside! brrrrrr!

I still think you should go home poorly (   ) and start xmas early! who cares about not getting paid.... until you cant pay your bills anyway!


----------



## maj79

It's not as cold as what it has been  I even took my gloves off before as I was too warm. I am sitting here thinking sod it I am not staying till that late I will stay till2 and thats it, it's not as if I have loads to do ( this is were I will get bombarded now with parcels etc   ) I have to go my dads after work and I want to get that over and done with ASAP instead of not going late. I just want to go home get in my PJ's and watch christmas films again while counting doen the minutes and hrs till Father Christmas gets here as I have been good and I have believed in him all year


----------



## NuttyJo

maj found a fab site for you!

http://www.noradsanta.org/

and ok, i admit it, ive been a bad girl all year so i will try and believe in santa from now until next xmas! then i shall expect tonnes of fabbo pressies and my dream of a bfp to come true!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## maj79

ooooooo I wonder when he will get to my house  

Do you think everyon eelse is already starting to enjoy their christmas eve   the better not start without me  

I am thinking of a discreet way to get to go home, I was thinking of going to my boss throwing up and saying oops dnt feel to well I have to go home, you know something nice and simple like that


----------



## NuttyJo

lol just say you have an emergancy and need to go home... sure your boss will believe that!   ohhhh i could ring your work and demand that you go home cos its christmas eve and its unfair that you're working!   

im sure santa will be visiting your house first maj   since you've been such a good girl all year


----------



## maj79

Jo my bosses number is 0151 70.....   I am going to see what they say when I go to get the van in a bit.

I am an angel Jo and every on eknows it, in fact I am that good I dont mind being left till last to make sure every one else has their presents first


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah Em we will phone up for you .. say there has been an emergency and get you home; maybe a leak or something? lol

Morning everyone just had a nice hot bath and washed my hair so it can dry naturally cos have panto at 1pm yay   it has David Essex in it but he is a bit before my time (yes he is you cheeky lot!   ) can't wait getting all excited ..got nothing wonderful to wear tho so just the same old twinkly number that has little stones on all over that just glint in the light (not blazing sparkle) 

You are not missing anything on tv Em cos its rubbish this morning  

Jo what are your plans today?

Sharry ..Wish you every luck in the world for you IVF        

Shelley sorry that nasty witch got you   

Cat x


----------



## maj79

The emergancy is I have to go the panto with Cat   I haven't been to the panto in years hope you have a really good time, and who are you trying to kid David Essesx being befor eyour time


----------



## angelus

Morning ladies....i wont comment on how many pages worth of jo maj fi and cat i have had to read through to get to the end! Bad girls...Bad bad bad girls    

Just wanted to say i might not get back on for a while as its DH birthday today ( like there isnt enough to do on christmas eve ) and then its those other couple of days so.......Merry christmas everyone....have a fab day and lots of hugs to all. xxxxxx


----------



## maj79

Well I hope your DH has a lovely Birthday and that you all have a wondeful christmas and new year


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Merry Christmas Angelus xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em bugger you could have come with us I love a panto   he was def before my time I used to like a-ha and Paul Young I went to quite a few a-ha concerts he still has an amazing voice ..


----------



## maj79

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Cat I like A-ha as well, well I can remember liking them but can only really remember one song of them


----------



## Kiah

Hi all!

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I am sorry that I don't pop back often, I am having computer issues at the mo and only come on here to check my ticker for a few minutes every day   I haven't posted in ages but I do think of you all the time. Wishing everyone the best of luck and the realisation of THAT dream in 2008!

Love Matty xx


----------



## maj79

I dont know if I will be on after today so I just want to say

​
To everyone


----------



## NuttyJo

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Chitty chitty bang bang is on so no personals from me!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, you do mean just for few days cos of mitmas dont you?


----------



## kellixxx

Have a great time girls

love kelli


----------



## linlou17

hey all of you just a quick message got early Xmas present to day by way of IVF paperwork!!!   its a little scary but at least it may make our dreams come true.

merry Christmas everyone

going out soonish for Italian and then coming back for a few quiet drinks

do wants to open a present tonight!!! (big baby!!!)

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thats brilliant Lou, congratulations xx

Well in case I dont get back on, happy Mitmas to my treasured Virtual clomid friends   .....


----------



## MandyL

Hi Clomid sisters...  Just sitting here crying my eyes out as normal!  My mom and brother and DH's parents, sister and her DH are coming here tonight (it's 2pm here, I imagine it's just about bedtime for you!)  So I'm trying to get these eyes dried out and my emotions in order to try to be pleasant and friendly.  Damn Clomid...


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Well presents all wrapped, front room tided, food sorted, Duck defrosting (dh changed his mind from goose, another story so keeping    ) friends/family prezzy swapped...... so I am now sat on the sofa with the cat and you lot waiting for Santa to turn up. DH said to switch the fire off so Santa can come down the chimney, to which I reminded him that I have hung a magic key on the front door for him to use        

Thanks for all my huggles girls, feeling a little better now, been with my mate all afternoon.

Mandy ~    hun   ps I LOVE your tinkerbell pic
Linlou ~ Great news on the paperwork hun  
Jo ~ I thought I could hear some mad woman singing along to Chitty Bang Bang  

Love n Hugs to you all, will be thinking of you all tomorrow 
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

glad you came on, yep its not far from bedtime here... though its sooooooo quiet on here tonight I think theyve either all got a life or are swimming in the happy liquor again    ...... ,  Hope you manage to find a place in yourself to handle the next few days.... 
Christmas is such a salt in the wounds place, being about family, kids etc....  

Hi Shelley, have a good un xx 

p.ps Mandy theres a few ladies on here had the dreaded "Cryil the cyst "


----------



## LAM

Merry Christmas to you all...

Hope that you all make it through the festivities.


----------



## linlou17

hi just wanted to Wish you all a very merry Christmas!!!!!!  

i have got loads of great presents and am back to my mums soon for the rest of the day

hope you all have a good one!!

L xx


----------



## tulip1411

JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU ALL A LOVELY CHRISTMAS 
LOVE
Kelly xxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hope youve all really had a lovely day, with family friends and melancholy ..... heres hoping for a great 2008 for us all... 

Merry Christmas Kelly and Matty xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone... Merry Mitmas to all xx  Had a lovely quiet day me and the Cats (spoilt them rotten so much so naughty little cats have started fighting with each other .. think too many treats - must have e-numbers in   ) you wouldn't believe it as they are all sitting here serenely as if butter wouldn't melt   ) 

Might have a large Baileys now .. proud of myself for sticking to my guns - but missed having a Christmas with children milling around, but we are having a family day at the end of the week where the children have their pressies from extended family.. so that will be good. 

I have completely overdosed on tv .. and have been itching to start having a big sort out but made myself NOT have a big sort out as that can start tomorrow  

Hope you are all having a lovely day x and for anyone feeling down here is a big  

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

morning girls i am up and have got the whole louse to clean got mil and fil for tea today so i have lots of work to do although we are not eating until 3 but i have to find homes for all our new presents there seems to be stuff everywhere i look!!!!  had great fun yesterday at my mum and dads my nieces are so cute the older one wanted a boys toy and so had got a monsters castle we had so much fun playing with it ( me more than her i think!!! lol) and the youngest one  just climbed in everything at one point she was actually IN the dolls house!!!   dp got me lots of nice stuff and we have had a good christmas but back to work tomorrow  

hope you all have had a good one, enjoy the rest of the holidays

lots of     and   to you all for 2008

L xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

I had a really nice quiet one with DH and his Dad (he lives next door) Going round my Sis later for the madhouse that is Boxing Day tradition   My Dad and BIL get drunk and have a bubble and squeak cook off   Loads of fun  

Still AF from hell, but my Sis has told me on the phone this morning that I can go and have a lay down if needed. Gonna leave a change of clothes in the car just in case  

I also had a little thought for all of you yesterday when I lighted my candle  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello ladies

Not been on for a couple of weeks - had nothing to report and was a bit fed up, so just thought I would keep busy with christmas things. Had a lovely christmas, and am vegging in front of trashy TV eating the left overs today!!! Can there be anything better?

I get a horrid scabby rash on my tummy when I eat naughty things (things with carbs/sugar) so I look like one big blister at the moment!!!! Tomorrow is my 1st day of being good again, what do you think the chances are of losing 1/2 stone in 2 weeks?

Today is CD42, def not PG (have checked twice, just in case). I dont have natural AF and it took 2 courses of norethisterone to get even a 2 day little bleed for my 1st lots of clomid in november, and as I suspected a 2nd AF has not arrived. Does anyone here just take it without having an AF? It says on the leaflet you can take it without an AF after a certain period of time, just wondering if this happens to anyone else...?  Got my next consultant app on the 14th Jan.

Hope everyone is good and has had a lovely festive time.
Big kisses
Rach
xxx


----------



## chocolateellie

Hope everyone has had/is having a good Christmas. I had a very relaxing few days and it's back to work tomorrow. 

Rach, I've only joined since you've been away, I think, but 1/2 a stone in two weeks is completely reasonable. I'm also back to trying really hard to be good. At least we managed to get away from the in laws' without any leftovers.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not that I hold out much hope for a reply tonight, but are any of you busy birdies who are on o2 finding you cant get a mobile signal?busy


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry fi, i can get a signal and im on o2

catch up with everything tomorrow

love jo x


----------



## linlou17

hiya all  

we are back at work tomorrow and will start healthy eating plan then was thinking about joining gym but would cost at least £60 a month for me and dp to go and we cannot afford it so think we are taking up walking and it will be good for the dog too!! hope it works and i loose some weight and am healthier and get pg.

love to see my nieces at Christmas but makes me realise what i am missing out on

hope you are all OK
and having a great Christmas  

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers Jo, must just be my area as me DH and DS all got no signal ....
Lou, thats what were gonna do ...go walking every night... you never know we could be joggers by next mitmas lol


----------



## linlou17

fi cant see tranformation being that quick for me but you never know lol


----------



## Shellebell

No chance on me becoming a jogger, I would give myself 2 black eyes     We are going to be doing the walking thing as well, don't think I could get a lead on the cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shelley I used to have a cat that used to love going on walks     

I am off shopping tomorrow to get some bits for diy'ing next week.. and you never know may pick up a bargain! ooh we can't resist a bargain!

Hi to everyone else  

Cat X


----------



## NuttyJo

so are we all going to be loosing weight for 2008? me and dh are hoping to loose 2 stone each by may...   bit of a struggle me thinks! especially with all the chocs i was given for xmas   

we've decided we'll walk round the village with the dog and then when we get to the playing field (out of site of everyone lol) we'll jog round it and then walk the rest of the way home. thats the plan anyway. 

sorry for not doing personals, will catch up soon im sure


----------



## cleg

just a quickie me hunny's, dont seem to have stopped its amazing how you get lots of things to do over the festive season hmm like spending money  

i trust you all had a good day, weather you spent on your own, with family or friends, as long as you are happy thats what counts  

bet your all getting ready to see the new year in, we aint going far i dont think, backs still not good so hobbling like a owld bid   

will catch up properly soon me lovelys  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

just wanted to say i smell gorgeous   wearing my new perfume i got and its lubberly! 

hope you're all ok.... thought af had arrived last night but i just had pains and thats it so still waiting for it but apart from that im ok

love jo xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hi all hope your all ok?? lots of     for the new year to all you lovely girls      

Maj has lost her internet conection and wont be back on till next wed  

Jo what kind of perfume did you get??

Cleg have fun spending  

cat what did you buy out nice??

Fi how are you hunni??

Stalyvegas just want to wish you luck hun   

Helo to any 1 i missed out but good luck to you all     


not much to say from me still got my pains but they no worse   and he kicks all night and keeps dh awake   

Lots of love kelli


----------



## maj79

Hellooooooooooooooo dnt know how long I am on for as internet is till down, dnt ask shhhhhhhhhhhh  
I did just mean for a few days because of christmas not that I was going forever  

Incase I dont manage to hijack on again   I wish every one a wonderful new year


----------



## linlou17

hi to all of you

today i was back at work   i dont suppose it went too bad but a lie in this morning would have been wonderful!!! we had dp mum and dad for tea yesterday and although they left at half four i was shattered and so we stayed put but now i feel guilty i did not go to my sis house no one understands how tired i am and with having work and things also think the clomid is kicking in i have been awake every night with hot sweats. now there is a family party on the 29th and 31st and going to blackpool for the day on the 1st with mum and dad - all i want to do is stay home with dp and Poppy (my doggy and stand in baby!!) i love them so much they are my family but think rest of family think we are unsociable but dp likes to stay home too and I'm so happy to be home


----------



## linlou17

forgot to say maj pheew that you are not going anywhere or i would really miss you x

and jo good look with the health kick, we are starting new year i am trying to loose a little weight although my bmi is in healthy range i have still put quite a lot of weight on and would love to shift 1/2 stone - 1 stone so will be on the low fat food plenty of salad and veg and water and walking dp also wants us to jog around the playing field out of view!!!!   lol i doubt i will make it round though at anything more demanding than a pleasant stroll!!!!

kellie hope you have had a good christmas with dd its so great for the kids

fi how you doing? hope you got your signal sorted i am on contract £35 a month and cannot get a signal at home!!!!!!!!!   and its the only phone we have i have to run upstairs to the bathroom whenever somebody rings i can just about manage to hear them then!!


----------



## maj79

Hi Linlou I'm not going anywere hun   I would be vthe same as you wanting to stay at home


----------



## linlou17

i just cant be bothered we hardly have time off work and im just not in the mood maybe we will show our faces for an hour and then come home but im bloated spotty and head all over place at the moment


----------



## maj79

sounds like you need a big hug hun


----------



## linlou17

cheers chuck  

sure ill be fine soon these tablets make me


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies ....hows all you festive chicks

Kel... so your footballers making himself known eh!

Maj whos pc have you hijacked or should I not ask   

Linlou, you cant please everybody allof the time, follow your heart girl

Cleg, sorry the backs still bad hunny

I'm so shattered Zzzzz.zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Dont think we have much luck with cars just been told our needs new fuel system £3000 + In our dreams


----------



## linlou17

gosh fi dont think my whole car in full working order is worth much more than 3 grand!!!!!!!! thats a whole load of money   i just want to sleep too but cant and need to be having lots of bms   i should have had tracking scan/injection yesterday but have missed out this cycle due to bank holidays  


maj what is your latest? how are you feeling, any cravings? hope you are keeping well and things at work improved.  i got letter off cons re working in theatre he says legally i can but has written letter asking that i dont due to my concerns but is happy to reword letter if needs be but i think work will be ok i have spoken to them and had a meeting with HR and was told if any chance i am pg and was needed in theatre i would be the assessing nurse which is fine as will not be exposed to the gases so things a little better for me.


----------



## Crazy Fi

I know I never had these worries with my faithful old bangers Lou, its nearly as much as cars worth.... dont know what were gonna do


----------



## linlou17

i know cars are a nightmare but i could not be without mine!! dp bought and brand new MG and 12months later company went bust we lost a fortune  

my first car was a panda car bought for £50 from auction it never let me down once i loved that little car - i named her bertha!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Tell me about it Ive always bought cars that cost hundreds not thousands, and we traded our last car in with some £ on top thinking lets go for it it'll pay in the long run, but no!! Now SAAB is advising us to trade this in for a dearer model as itll be more reliable!! Where does it end!! Trying not to let it worry me for now... but looks like no holiday next year cos of bloody car! So really p$ssed off... but could be worse I do realise, and need to be grateful for what we do have 
Glad it sounds like your working out the issues at work


----------



## linlou17

oh heck its all money making!! (ooh scary i sound like my gran!!)  think our fridge freezer is about to go on the blink we have not had it that long either. i definitely want a holiday next year mil and fil want us to go away for long weekend near blackpool to a fishing/spa resort in may but would also love week away just me and dp

work easing off a little they have brought in some new check lists which make sure everyone pulls their weight so things are better and the theater issue is resolved but the clinician i work with has handed in his notice so i am not sure yet what will become of the clinic which i run and will maybe get my base shifted


----------



## Crazy Fi

Was just asking DH, as hes a health and safety manager about your issue and whether anything can be done under the H and S clause, but he agrees that until you confirm you are pregnant your in a bit of a policy quandry, so lets hope they do make the appropriate moves for you as understanding colleagues to your cause, its stupid isnt it... and there should be more safe guards in place for ttc issues,as its a fact oflife that we dont find out until a few weeks into the first trimester


----------



## linlou17

ah thanks to you fi and your dh i think they will be ok at work now and its down in formal meeting that i would not have to work in the actual theatre so i think i have been lucky but seemingly it is legal for me to do so, also my managers manager has had IF problems and so if it goes to her she is very understanding.  there should be lots more H&S rules for workers who are ttc we could be pg and not aware its so dangerous it frightens me


----------



## kellixxx

Yes fi my DH said am i sure i never had   with David beckham


----------



## maj79

Kel I think that would be in your dreams   

Fi I havent a clue who's it is but I am not complaining while I have it   Would it not just be cheaper to buy a new car  

Linlou I dnt know if its cravings or I am just a ganit   Glad its picking up a bi at work


----------



## kellixxx

Well hello maj


----------



## maj79

Ello stranger, if I suddenly go I have been rumbled   How is ya


----------



## kellixxx

lol


Are you using wireless internet?? and picked up next doors signal??


----------



## maj79

Nooooooooooooo       Was not amused before when I couldnt get on   my mum had forgotto say she HAD phoned up and cancelled it


----------



## kellixxx

So how cum you got it back??


----------



## kellixxx

Are you all off having a life?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ??


----------



## maj79

Yepits just me and you being the sad ones   I am just making the most while I can


----------



## kellixxx

Me to he is at the pub. So im getting a bit of me time.lol


----------



## maj79

Ahhhhhhh that explains why you are on, he will have togo the pub more often


----------



## kellixxx

Ill tell him then?


----------



## kellixxx

Night night girls


----------



## maj79

Night Kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Bloody hell soon as I bugger off you all come on    and now I come on bet your all gone again


----------



## maj79

No I am still theiving  here  How is ya missus


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello Majy  

Im cool hun, just waiting for Serendipity to start.... did you have a good Mitmas, you naughty girl you


----------



## maj79

I did it was quiet but had a bloomin scrumtious hristmas dinner just gutted  I have to wait 363 days till the next one   And its not naughty its essential


----------



## Crazy Fi

I understand your essential....but Im a bit worried about you, how on earth are you gonna go all those days til mitmas, what a long time to be under santas scrutiny! And boy will your next mitmas be different, dirty nappies, feeding on demand.....


----------



## maj79

That what I have a mother for   And I dont have to worry about santas scrutiny as I am a perfect all year round   How are yougoing to cope knowing that you actually like'mitmas' now


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nah its safe no worries... sorted.... I went right off mitmas as soon as Id opened my pressiesv The humbug is back 


Anyhow, best shoot serendipity about to start, and getting the look off reluctant DH who has been forcefully persuaded to stay up and participate in watching "womans soppy film" so I best behave..

nite nite Majy the criminal


----------



## maj79

Night Fi enjoy the film and the snuggles


----------



## Stalyvegas

Started being diet good today, no toast for breakkie, god its boring!
Hot water with lemon, ham salad for lunch -hmmmm  'treated myself' to some dried fruit before just cos I was craving some sugar. Even took my Metformin tablets this morning, have been avoiding them all over christmas - I HATE them, they are rank, but I am back at the docs in 2 weeks so got to lose a few pounds.

Is anyone else fed up of being at home with people ruining your quiet time & routine - or is that just me? I love DH, but he is getting under my feet now, its been a week!!!!!!  Poor little DD is all messed up as he is letting her do what she wants, and I just want a bit of peace, maybe I am just a grump today. Plus this is THE WORST christmas ever for watching telly - there have been no good films on that you can just chill out to and lie on the sofa!

Hope everyone else is in a better mood than me.
R
x


----------



## maj79

Hi Stalyvegas   sorry you are feeling grumpy but  I agree with you about the tv, its worse thenusual and the good films are on at stupid o'clock at night. Hope you get a bit of piece and quiet soon


----------



## kellixxx

Stalyvegas   to you Hun

Maj are you still been a bad girl   

Ive been the next sale and guess what i got all sorts but nothing for me  


kel


----------



## maj79

Me, bad, never     SALES   No way I am going near them


----------



## kellixxx

Its not that bad at the sales maj


----------



## maj79

Dont give me that missus I drove past our retail estate yesterday and the ques were a mile long to get in


----------



## kellixxx

yea but a bargin is well worth standing in a que for ages


----------



## NuttyJo

hello girls

how are we all today? sorry not been about much, just been busy and mainly drunk  

af still hasnt arrived and its getting annoying now as i have a silly idea that i could be pregnant even though there was absolutely no bms last month    maj told me that shes claimed the title of virgin mary so i cant have it too!   

stalyvegas good to have you back  

kel, cleg, cat, fi, linlou, angelus, rosie, mrs c, and everyone hope you're all ok and sorry some of you have had a poop time lately. i promise 2008 will be a better year (well it blumin well better be anyway!   ) 

love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. been at work all day had 2 calls one was my boss and the other hung up .. so really was no point being there ..but now have all next week off so quite happy  

Ooh what did I get in the sales I got a pair of John Rocha trousers for my Niece, a card making kit for my other Niece, a pair of pj's and a Night Garden Jigsaw..and for me .. I got 2 wallpaper scrapers,& a christmas bulb tester ..ooh I really pushed the boat out   cost me about £3.50

Em ..Ooh fancy your Mum cancelling the internet   can just see your face when you found that out  

Kelli .. Ooh they tend to have a lot of lovely childrens clothes reduced don't they in Next..

Linlou, Glad your work are being a bit more reasonable re theatre risks  

Fi .. I watched most of that film but fell asleep before the end .. how did it end ?

Jo ..Got your text but phone had run out of juice.. how is the head?

Stalyvegas .  I would have more than water and lemon juice for breakfast hun as that is the meal that starts your metabolism off for the day; toast with something on and no butter or very low fat spread would be ok - I used to get told off at weight watchers as didn't eat enough and actually lost more weight having breakfast.. good luck tho hunny I will be joining you come the 7th when I go back to work.  

Hi to everyone else x

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

ok far tooo much for me to catch up on!!!!
and i am shattered have been run off my feet all day long and went shopping in the sales at lunch so have not stopped all day but did manage to spoil myself to new shorts (not short shorts the knee length ones!!) 2 new tops, new jacket and a pair of shoes i love retail therapy  . oooh i got sum over the knee thick black socks to instead of tights in the hope i wont have such a spare tire as tight cause!!! (yes it is the tights fault!!!  )
dp has been and bought some new golf clubs and has just smashed the living room light messing about with them indoors  

i need a foot massage  

can i ask a personal question please but i think i read somewhere on here that during ovulation you can produce more discharge is this right?


----------



## NuttyJo

ive forgotton what text i sent cat!   defo killed all my brain cells last night lol

i went to the next sale and got 2 pairs of trousers and dh paid for them which was a bonus! he only did that as he wanted to buy a saw (men hey) but we both came home happy   cat, i think you should treat yourself missy but i know what you mean about the lovely kiddies clothes in next... i tend to get carried away for my nieces and nephew.

can you do an af dance for me please to bring it on and put me out of my misery?!   im tempted to waste a test just to make it come quicker lol 

and also, dont you find that if you eat brekkie you feel hungrier during the day? or is it just me? i cant eat breakfast cos i then eat allllll day   

and just read your post linlou, i think you do get more discharge during ov... it should be clearer and stretchier


----------



## linlou17

ah thanks jo for the reply its just i have noticed it today and was hoping it was  sign of ov as my cycle is irregular i dont really know when i am ov, fingers crossed and plenty of bms for us then!!! lol x


----------



## maj79

Well I think you are all stark raving  for going near the shops 

Linlou you can get more disharge at ov times, looks like more sale shopping for you for a new light 

Jo I am sure you didn't need to tell every one that was my title they already know  [fly]      [/fly]
a little dance for you, and its up to you if yo want to test

Hello to every one hope you are all ok


----------



## linlou17

i cant dance  

cannot believe dp he is   fancy swinging a golf club inside our house is only small there would obviously be an accident! it was funny though his face was a picture


----------



## maj79

I bet it was   Men just dont have any common sense


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello all

Cat fate brought them together and they snogged and swapped saliva on the ice rink and lived happily ever after, well til their first anniversary, then the film finished, but I think they may have split up as she went on to be a raunchy slapper in underworld and got transported into the future, and started getting a fetish for black leather outfits..... and he may well have had piles for the rest of his life as he led on his back for so long on the ice.......

Oh I think Ive gotten too old I hate queueing and sales mean queueing.. good luck ladies....

Lou, you get the egg white c/m around ovulation, it resembles it and stretches for ages and is clear ..... happy stretching


----------



## NuttyJo

lol he sounds like a typical man linlou!  

and i dont wanna test cos i know its a bfn but its a sure way to bring on af lol 

maj, so why did your mum cancel your internet?   i would die!


----------



## maj79

Fi I hough it was weird last night that you were watching a soppy chick flick, but your sceptisim (sp) has just proved me right  

Jo she is cutting back on things that are luxeries as she is now on here own, I totally understand that but not the time when I am off a week for christmas


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'll have you know my favouritest films in the world are sentimental inspiring dramas   Whot chu talkin bout


----------



## maj79

sorry I take it all back, I just imagined you more into things like Kill Bill, Two Grumpy Men etc


----------



## Crazy Fi

Weirdo


----------



## NuttyJo

mmmmm toblerone......


----------



## maj79

I ended up watching it last night and sobbed my heart out   but saying that I am crying over everything lately especially the fact the shop doesn't have pickled onion monster munch    

MMMMMMMMM I got a big box of toffifee mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NuttyJo

what film are you lot on about?

i watched diy sos last night and was crying my blumin eyes out!   then i cried watching ice princess today! i feel so silly and dh keeps laughing at me! oh and dont get me started on noels christmas presents....   

i have cramps... think your dance is working maj!


----------



## maj79

I stay welllllllll away from Noels Christmas Presents   And the film was Serendipity, Fi mentioned it was on ast night and I had to watch as I ove John Cusack


----------



## NuttyJo

ive never watched it... did i miss summit good then?


----------



## maj79

Its OK like, all about fate and soul mates and love that only exisits in the movies


----------



## NuttyJo

lol i would have cried if i had watched it then!   

oh dh said he nearly stole us a baby today   he was in homebase and said there was a baby in a pram just left in the middle of the aisle and no parent to be seen   he said he could have just walked out with it and no one would have noticed   some people just dont deserve to have children


----------



## maj79

Thats is disgusting, some people just dont seem to have any working brain cells


----------



## NuttyJo

ok this might make you feel sick but has anyone ever had green number 2's?


----------



## maj79

got to say not that i know of


----------



## NuttyJo

ok... think i am broken!


----------



## NuttyJo

hmmm i just googled it and it seems that its ok so im not dying   

lets change the subject!


----------



## maj79

its prob all the drink you have had


----------



## Stalyvegas

I feel guilty if I even let go of the trolley handle to reach for something in Tesco with DD in it....  I could never just abandon it!!!!

Cat - I am a no carb girl unfortunately, so toast is out - eggs are in! Not supposed to eat any carbs at all really as not only are they bad for my insulin resistance, they aggravate the scabby rash on my tummy. Will only be 2 days coming down off sugar, then will be feeling much better and a whole lot less grumpy!

I cry at adverts - no need for sad films at my house!

R
x


----------



## NuttyJo

i got through a whole bottle of wine last night and i was sozzled! i got in bed and dh had to pass me a bag cos i kept slurring that i i was gonna be sick and couldnt get out of the bed!     

i have a tummy ache... dont want af now   

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Crazy Fi

maj79 said:


> Its OK like, all about fate and soul mates and love that only exisits in the movies


Nope not just on the movies


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo - I had a tummy bug the other week, and I couldnt get out of bed to be sick either.....  I put the baby bath next to the bed and just lent out the side....!!!!  Luckily DD is too big to use the bath now!  Hope the hang over has gone.


----------



## MandyL

Hi ladies...  Anyone around?

If one more person tells me to "just relax and it'll happen" I just might scream.


----------



## linlou17

HELP im going  , i went to bed at midnight and have been awake since 3.30 and when i just finally fell sleep i had a nightmare that i was drowning it was so scary and now i cant stop crying i just want to sleep but am scared to go back to sleep now and i have a crucifying headache   oh this so unfair to feel like this on top of everything else i dont know what to do with myself


----------



## NuttyJo

linlou hope you got to sleep in the end babe   

mandy hi ya, i get that all the time, its the worst saying invented in the world isnt it  

well my dream of a miracle is over, just been to the loo and had the start of af. i knew it would come but i still had a bit of mental hope that it would have happend the month before and i hadnt noticed   i feel so stupid for dreaming! have been feeling sick, had cravings and really sore (.)(.)'s!    
looks like its defo the end now. no more clomid. no more ttc. i dont feel sad, i dont feel happy, i dont know how i feel   

i wish you all loads of luck for 2008


----------



## linlou17

jo i finally went back to  bed and got to sleep in the end but im knackered!!! that dream was so upsetting dp thinks im being daft but it was horrible and so real

sorry you got af hun is that yours and dh decision for now to stop ttc? hope you are ok jo  

mandy that and "stop thinking about it and it will happen" are the worst, my fist is clenching at the thought  

got family doo today hope i cope ok everyone is so supportive but now im on the clomid again and not just feeling myself im worried i will get upset but i will have dp there so im sure i will be fine just worrying before i even get there


----------



## ccoombes

Jo big   to you, so sorry af turned up.


----------



## LAM

Quiet on here today.

I am busy decorating the living room  .... nearly done... loads of glossing to do  

Big hugs to those that need it.


----------



## kellixxx

My lovely crazy clomid chicks big   to you all


kel


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hey Jo - Hope the hangover has gone - are you really calling it a day? I think its very brave of you to make that decision and my thoughts are with you.

Linilou, what a nasty dream, hope you dont get another - I got horrid insomnia when I took my clomid last month, really frustrated me, as it wouldn't kick in til about 3am.

Decided to go for a day out today, set out for lunch in the Lakes, got about and hour into the drive and the heavens opened - rain and wind all day, gave up in the end, had a quick pub lunch and battled the rain all the way home. At least it was a day off the sofa and away from the left overs!!!!

R
xxx


----------



## cleg

Jo i think you seriously need some time out hunny, you have put far to much presure on yourself + DH is probably feeling the pressure too, i know it is a hell of a strain but you both may decide on a next step once you have relaxed a little, its not nice having the BMS every month hanging over your head so a break isnt the end of the world + things may change once you have stepped back, you cant let the whole baby thing take over, + yes i can say that cos i know what you are going through, you need to have a plan hunny you cant have your whole world evolve around this, you have to stay strong, you have so many things you could do + i think getting things back on track + enjoying life a little would be good for you right now, never say never, its amazing how things + people change especially when the pressure is off   you know where i am  

as for the hangover, a bottle of wine + your ill, your a lightweight missus   + i cant believe stalyvegas felt sorry for you IT WAS SELF INFLICTED NOT A TUMMY BUG    

Fii Fiiii me darling hope your ok ?

Cat bet you been upto no good  

Maj, Linlou, Kate, Kelli, Angelus, Angeld, Angel, Chaos i know your floating round somewhere but your being mighty quiet  hhhmmmm, Lamb, Coombes, Rosie if your reading a big helllooo chickie   hope your all managing to stay sane(ish)  

Mandy hello there + nice to meet you   as for all the clichets you sort of get used to them + im sure some of the girls will have some comments that you can say back to those who are a little insensitive   

wellllll were do i start, the back i think, well its ok + nearly back to me owld self YIPEEEE still not hanging off the chandelears like   but soon ey   

spoke to MIL to be the other night, she was at SIL to be who is PG + do you know i can have all there baby stuff when i have mine   mmm yes DP said to me for some reason they think that its a done deal we gonna have a baby  , i said oh great yey we got baby clothes but nowt to put in em   they are a bit dense, his other sis kept on asking him if i was PG yet a while ago, every time he went in + he turned round in the end + said that i hadnt sat on the toilet seat long enuf after he'd been on, LIKE ITS THAT BLUDY EASY   lordy they make you laugh, what makes them think i want handy downs   think they will take it worse than me if i never have any  

+ thats it from me + oh i think i put on about ermmmm half a klem, they gonna love me at the clinic aint they  

xxx


----------



## ccoombes

my SIL gave me a load of baby clothes ages ago, but as time has gone on i got more and more upset, so DH packed them up and asked her if she would have them back.  she was really good about it and really understands and supports us when we need it.  Bless her she did give them to us before we started ttc.  I felt awful about giving them back, seemed so ungrateful, but i couldn't cope with seeing them there day in day out.  Funny tho as my own sister doesnt understand and had tried to give us baby stuff.  She tells me she undertands as it took them a while, yeah right, 6months thats all and alot less for my nephew, and she has no fertility issues at all!  some people hey....


----------



## cleg

aww they just make me laff, one of his sisters doesnt even know how a baby is made   she knows you do the jiggy bit but nothing about sperm meeting egg   

i dont know why peeps want you to have their old baby clothes  i mean even if i was to fall PG i wouldnt want all that in the house, i think of it as a little bit of a bad omen, i think they should just say nothing + when you do fall then offer them to you not push them on you,

its just a little beyond me why they seem to think alls going to work out, they have no incling, have tried to explain to MIL but obviously hasnt sunk in, aww well they'll learn

as for those who think they know what its like when they tried for a whole 6 months to get PG pah   no i know its hard but realisticly even a GP wont entertain you until you have been TTC a yr + thats just for investigations, see your sis prob dont know what to say to you hun + the only way she can relate is that part, i dont get anything like that said to me, after over 5 yr of TTC i dont think anyone would dare  

xxx


----------



## katylou

Hi everyone - all had a nice Christmas? Just a quick hello from me, cos we're going out for a meal - it's our 2 year wedding anniversary today  I'm not feeling a my best cos I've got a bit of a tummy upset  Don't know if it was the crazy pills or not - finished my 5 days of 100mg yesterday. Actually felt not too bad on them, just the first night of hot flushes. 
 Jo - you never know what 2008 might bring, having a break from all the madness might be just what you need to re-group and move on.
2008 has _got_ to be a better year for us, after all the IF stuff and losing 2 grandparents. Funnily enough, both dh and I wrote a message to that effect on each other's xmas cards. 
Oh, and for those who remember how excited I was cos "Santa" had ordered me a pair of shoes - they're fab and they fit  Will go try and find a pic of them online to post to let you see,
 to all,
Katy x


----------



## katylou

Here goes - my lovely xmas shoes










I LOVE these, they're so me 

Katy x


----------



## maj79

Hope you are all OK x


----------



## NuttyJo

hi

thanks for the kind words. it means a lot but i dont think things will change. think this is defo the end of the road for ttc. i pushed it too far and shouldnt have gotten so obsessed with it all. my fault, i caused it, no denying that. 

feel so fat, just had a kebab....   oooooops 

gonna try that boots change one thing plan to loose weight from 2nd jan

hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies. 

Jo, so sorry you got a neg hun, but listen to cleg, take some time out, make a plan totally un baby related and just enjoy life for a while. Dont worry about anything from now til 2nd jan, then when you get your change one thing, thing (   ) get a new note pad and write a plan, a list of things you want to do and go do them. Promise you will feel better after a few months off, and so will dh. xxxx

Cleg, hows you hun? Hows the back??

Hi to everyone else, sorry I've not posted much, not been on here a lot the last week. Hope you all had a fab xmas!!! 

Hopefully starting clomid soooooon, af is due next week. 

xxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi

Sorry I just keep popping on and off!! Hope you all had a great christmas I did busy as always but do love all the festive stuff... it does get a bit much though when I have put about 5 christmas trees up this year and done 5 lot of christmas shopping not including my own at work... least to say I am knackd!! I aren't moaning though love it all secretly  Just got my appt date though seeing my doctor the 21/1/08 to start the Clomid so I will then be joining you on the mad pills!!   

Jo: just wanted to send you a  and say a break sounds like a good idea find yourselfs again it is easy to get lost in ttc xxxx wishing you luck xxxx

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]JUST WANT TO WISH YOU ALL LOTS OF LUCK IN 2008 AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!​        ​[/move]Love Kelly x

Ps kaylou....... I LOOOOOOOVE THOSE SSHHHHHHOES TOO!!!


----------



## angelscout

Hiya ladies!
I have been lurking on the clomid board for a month or so.. so best say hi!

I have just started my second month of clomid after AF showed up on CD26 :-( 

We have been TTC#2 since Feb2007. I have PCOS which is a pain in the bum.

As well at Clomid i am taking 2000mg of metformin.. i must rattle going to bed.

Looking forward to getting to know you all,

Gill -xx-


----------



## ccoombes

Morning Angelscout and welcome!


----------



## linlou17

hi everyone

went out yesterday to a family do and was not looking forward to it but i had a really nice time when i got there and was nice to catch up with people i have not seen for a while.

jo - dont be to hard on yourself huni its hard not to obsess when ttc i promised myself that wouldnt do it but almost every thought i have revolves around our dream coming true but if things have got tough between you and hubby and its making you both unhappy maybe time out for now is best and concentrate on the two of you and the things you used to enjoy before ttc.  take care and i will be joining you 2nd jan on healthy eating plan!!!

anglescout - hi and welcome x

katy lou - nice shoes!!!

maj, fi, cat, ccoombes, cleg, kellie and all you other crazy clomid chicks have a good day talk to you again soon

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning Angelscout hunny and welcome to the madhouse of clomid fun   you will get lots of great support on here and lots of hugs when needed  

Hi Tulip hunny   you sound like you have had a manic Christmas  

CCoombes - Morning hun  

Kaylou ..Those shoes are gorgeous, I can't wear heels unfortunately because of my dodgy ligaments in my ankles and everywhere else vbut if I did I LOVE a pair of those  

Kateag -       that the witch comes for you next week so you can start your treatment  

Linlou - Sorry you have been having bad dreams hunny   I know what they are like some of them are so real you daren't move when you open you eyes   bless you and horrible to have insommnia I had that a lot on clomid as you can tell from my late night ramblings on here  

Jo I think its a good idea for you and DH to have some fun for a while and r..e ..l ..a ..x   it is immensely stressful trying every month for that goal, physically and emotionally so every now and then you need to have a break from it. 

As for everyone being given baby clothes I have accepted baby clothes in the past too and sat and looked at them and just cried   so fair enough if people want to give you things but better if they keep hold of them until you have a bundle to put in them !

Cleg ..How are you holding up hunny?   back pain is horrible I am lucky that I have a great chiropractor who sorts me out a treat but spent most of last christmas hardly able to move and couldn't get treatment until after the New Year ..that made me realise how much I depend on her.. would recommend anyone trying that if they have back problems, I go to a McTimoney (I think that is what it is called) Chiropractor as that is a gentler variety. Have you managed to enjoy your Christmas anyway hun ?

Em .. Can't believe how quick your ticker seems to be whizzing along; I bet your can't wait for your scan  

Stalyvegas   shame about the weather hun; its nice to be able to get out as it is invigorating isn't it; I love going on long walks.. and ouch the carb thing sounds painful, yes you could have a boiled egg for breakfast high protein is supposed to be good for pcos isn't it ?

LAM well done on decorating hun;   especially glossing that is the worst bit I think, I am trying to work out when I can gloss when the cats will not walk over it (need to do my windowsills) because they are very nosey and like to be involved  

Fi ..   Have you been a social whirl this holiday; I can imagine you being a fab hostess  

Kelli .. How are you our little cheese monster?   any more cravings?

Angelus .. Any more contractions     

Rosie P ..Hope you have had a fab first Christmas with your gorgeous little girl  

Mrs Chaos ..Have you had a lovely Christmas hunny ?  

Hi to everyone else .. my memory is rubbish so a big   to everyone x

Umm Cleg ..No mischief honest ..   trying to have a blitz today but the hoover has stopped sucking ..so need to take it to bits   fed up with mess and clutter and cards and flowers that are dying and cats that seem to be shedding half their fur (both are sleeping angelically at the moment   ) 

I want a dishwasher ..I have discovered that I hate washing up   either there is not enough to bother doing a bowl full of water for a couple of bits and then suddenly this mess monster seems to mess loads of crockery up over night and I have a side full   and it is such a boring job bit like ironing ..what is the point of ironing - you spend ages ironing it - wear it once and it needs washing and ironing all over again - hence why I try and buy things that don't need ironing cos it is such a bloomin waste of time  

Yes I am on one today   I just want a nice tidy house with paint or wallpaper on the walls and no manky ceilings god knows what these people did in here before I moved in; to the ceiling because it has stuff all over it; bits of sticky tape; different coloured paint; bits where they have tried filling holes NIGHTMARE ! 

Anyway I will leave you in peace now as I have more washing to do .. washing everything that the cats have ever sat on! lol poor things..

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh I think I might keep my Christmas ticker on for next year      just to remind you all


----------



## Stalyvegas

Bloody Hell Cat - that was a mammoth lot of personals there! Well done!!!!
Hope you get your tidying done, DH is sorting out the conservatory at the moment - I just dont have the energy....

I have been very good for 2 days, no delicious bread, no pastry, nothing naughty at all - its so hard, i HATE not being allowed carbs, they are the nectar of the gods....  hot toast dripping with butter.....  sorry - am drooling!

A friend of mine told me about some green tea tablets she has from holland and barrat - no good for pcos/low carb but good for other diets, apparently they are like the diet tea that Posh Spice drinks!!!  Anyone tried it?

R
x


----------



## maj79

Hi All hope you are all ok

Well things aren't good with me, haven't even had a first scan and its looking more and more like I am going to be a single mummy   so many emotions going on in me at the moment and really not looking forward to new year


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Em hunny why whats wrong?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hey Maj
Whats wrong? Are things really stressed at home?

As for your scan how many weeks are you? A lot of non urgent scans (ie routine pg scans) are put off around christmas as they are short staffed, have you booked in with your midwife/doctor? You should then be able to chase up an appointment date.....

Fingers crossed
R
xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Just looked at your ticker - 10 weeks, should probably have an appointment by now but not neccessarily have had a scan yet, my first was 13 weeks - and that wasn't around christmas....


----------



## linlou17

maj    

i always thought scans were done around 12 weeks but i would just keep on at gp/midwife to get a date i nag the hell out of cons secretary she recognises my voice when i call up now!!!!


----------



## maj79

I have my first scan on the 22nd Jan so i will be just over 13 weeks, and that was with loads of nagging   Things are stressful and my hormones on top doesn't help


----------



## Stalyvegas

Linilou - it can vary between health authorities - some dont scan until 16 weeks, and some dont do early scans at all - they just do the 20 week anomaly scan. My friend down Plymouth area was like that so she had to pay to have an early scan privately.... I was lucky my authority (in greater manchester) attempts to scan between 10 - 13 weeks and then again between 20 - 23 for the anomaly.

Maj, dont know if they have told you but most places now have a coin operated system for the scan pics (its really dodgy!) you have to have the exact money in the right coins..... mine was £2.50 per pic, and it had to be pound coins and 50p's - it took nothing else!!!! The letter should tell you. Hope things perk up for you and you get a bit less stress for 2008.

R
xxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies, just not gonna do personals, head to screwed up sorry..... hope you all had good mitmasses

hugs to you ladies that need it   and   to yous that dont 

I dont know whats going on with me at the moment, Im on day three million and something of a/f still, Im guessing my hormones are all over the place, tell me ladies ,be honest, when you get all emotional and pmt/hormonally posessed , do any of yous ever doubt your own sanity, cos Im seriously wondering if Im slowly going mad... crying and creating, and my poor DH is trying to enjoy a rare rest from work, Im being an absolute [email protected] who feels she doesnt deserve him and that I should be locked up in the loony bin... is this normal   or does it sound like Im crossing a bridge too far ?  

sorry for "me" post


----------



## linlou17

fi sweetie    

please dont worry i feel like that lots when i had psoriasis and was at an all time low i kept crying and saying over and over to dp i thought i was having a nervous breakdown he was great but a little scared. sometimes things just get too much ttc is so hard on us and when the hormones go bananas its difficult not to doubt your sanity.

take care huni and dont worry about "me" post we all have them and you are always wonderful and supportive. we are all here for you

L xx


----------



## mrstrellis

Stalyvegas said:


> A friend of mine told me about some green tea tablets she has from holland and barrat - no good for pcos/low carb but good for other diets, apparently they are like the diet tea that Posh Spice drinks!!! Anyone tried it?
> 
> R
> x


I've spent years investigating various remedies for my various ailments, and I wouldn't recommend anything like that. Far better to just drink some green tea - it'll help you feel less hungry anyway and it's actually quite nice once you get used to it. If any of those tablets actually worked, they'd only be available on prescription.

Posh Spice (a fellow PCOS sufferer!) is thin because she employs cooks and personal trainers who ensure she remains thin: I don't think it's down to the sort of tea she drinks.

I'm on the decaff tea in the afternoon atm  as apparently 6 cups of tea a day is too much when ttc!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi hunny .. don't worry hun with a period that long you are bound to be the ***** from hell I think anyone would be cos it is soo draining..and if DH says anything I would say to him you try bleeding for that long and remain sane !! 

Mrs Trellis, I agree with you about posh spice ..it would be so easy if you didn't have to cook for yourself or think about what to cook all the time..

Linlou I LOVE your pic that is sooo cool all the lovely colours I would like in my open plan kitchen/lounge/diner funky colours

It is the last day of the year ..may 2008 bring us all good health, luck and happiness in whatever we do .. x

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

thanks cat picci is cool yeah? i also have a rainbow flower picture i like and thats all different colours too! but dont you think my happy new year sign is a bit on the big side?!!

just on lunch break at work not long now til its new years eve properly for us workers!!

looking forward to party tonight so long as it goes ok and we are only staying a few hours so if im finding it hard at least i know by 11 oclock i will be home

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

_Thanks Cat hunny xx  Dh is being his usual supportive, self bless him, which makes me feel even more guilty.... think Im worrying too, all this strong clomid and now on about day 12 or 13 Im still loosing loads of clots (tmi soz) .......

Thanks Lou, Just needed reassurance that Im feeling "normal" stuff, and that its all these hormone games that come with ttc and the pills we rattle in our bodies   good luck tonight hunny

Staly, I too agree about the pills, but there is a new pill coming out this year without prescription, its called "Alli" got the front page of the Daily mail in front of me, it says its the half stength version of Xenical and is very successful in America, and is to be the first of its kind to be launched over the counter this year.... As for Poshs green pills, I think Id rather take tablets to make sure I didnt look like her, give me love handles any day lol

*Just wanna wish everyone a "Happy new yr" and may 2008 bring us lots of BFP's and answered dreams xx*_


----------



## Shellebell

hiya girls

Well I think we need  and  all round

Fi ~ I have been the same, with all the probs with work and having another heavy AF I had decided to take a clomid break this month.

Hoping and praying our dreams come true in 2008

Shelley Xxx

PS who's joining me on the healthy eating plan in a few days then


----------



## Crazy Fi

Shelley, Im on a clomid break (no choice as have had no definate day one due to mad eratic cycle) and am most def gonna join you on the healthy eating plan, we could even open up a little thread to motivate each other, what dya reckon


----------



## Stalyvegas

This is my 4th day of being good so far, I dont drink so it didnt matter about waiting until NYeve was over so as soon as the christmas trifle was finished I started! Have lost 2lbs already and that is just because I am not eating enough crap to maintain the weight I had put on! Went back on my metformin pills and have had no carbs for over 3 days - I hate it, and I hate that it works, but needs must! Dont want to be shouted at by the doctors!!!!

Good luck to all dieters!

R
xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Ooo yes that sounds like a plan Fi

Well done Staly on being good already, I still have a few naughties roound the house so better not start anything yet   I have to dig out my GI diet books


----------



## NuttyJo

Im dieting from the 2nd... need to enjoy my roast dinner tomorrow lol

hi everyone btw xxx


----------



## katylou

Well done Stalyvegas I'm  Just opened another toblerone here, just getting bigger... 
Crazy Fi  sorry your body's playing silly beggars  
Hi Jo and Shellebell 
So what we all doing tonight? We're going to a comedy club with a few friends, and I'm debating whether or not to have a few drinks - would be good to drive and avoid trying to get a taxi on hogmanay BUT I'm only on CD 9, -ve ov pee-stick this morning and lord knows I could do with a few...  
Just got this on a text from my mum,

2008 is at the door...Remember - life is short, break the rules, forgive quickly, kiss slowly, love truly, laugh uncontrollably, and never regret anything that made you smile.

It's one of those "send to three people", so I thought if I type it on here I'll pass it on and save a bit of money  I know this isn't doing much to de-bunk national stereotypes about us Scots being tight! 

Katy x


----------



## mrstrellis

Crazy Fi said:


> Staly, I too agree about the pills, but there is a new pill coming out this year without prescription, its called "Alli" got the front page of the Daily mail in front of me, it says its the half stength version of Xenical and is very successful in America, and is to be the first of its kind to be launched over the counter this year


I saw Alli in the US last week. It's being heavily promoted over there.

I worked for Roche when they were still researching Xenical (Orlistat) in the side effects department. The intention was for the drug to reduce absorption of fat in the diet, but as it turned out, eating fat has a very unpleasant side effect*. This is so unpleasant, in fact, that the drug acts as a deterrent to eating any fatty foods.

*uncontrollable, oily, orange "leakage". Yum.


----------



## Stalyvegas

Katy - I have the worlds largest toblerone staring me out at the moment and believe me its taking every gram of will power I have not to open it....   If I wasnt at the gyne on the 14th Jan I would have stuffed it down my neck! Appointments straight after christmas are wrong!!!!! Hope they dont weigh me....

Have a big blow out tonight girlies, ready for a fabulous and bright 2008!
Hope everyone has a good one.
R
xxx


----------



## katylou

Oi Mrstrellis, you're putting me off my toblerone   
Bet you're not needing so much will-power now Stalyvegas  
Kx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I cant possibly be good til the second, Im with you on that one Jo ... Got friends round for meal etc... later
and Dh is cooking as we speak, I know I should be grateful he is, but hes one ofthose marsians that sees the 
kitchen as a playground and will use every available tool and pan in the house, and splash everything everywhere,
I really believe six kids would make less mess... but hes having a geat time bless him, with his fuel being in 
form of glasses of wine.....

Fair play Staly, for having the willpower already...

Katylou, what a beautiful saying, and so true eh!Thats really inspiring 

So do you advocate it mrstrellis, as a fat deterrent only  of course? i think my ibs makes me 
like that most of the time anyhow lol (sorry tmi)

Well Staly it may be a good idea to keep the toblerone as a "plug"   if you go on the "Alli" lol


----------



## mrstrellis

Crazy Fi said:


> So do you advocate it mrstrellis, as a fat deterrent only of course? i think my ibs makes me
> like that most of the time anyhow lol (sorry tmi)


Well, I'm not medically qualified - I merely collated the side effect reports as they came in but it was an interesting old job. I think it works quite well if you're already motivated, but it's no miracle cure because it doesn't encourage you to change your lifestyle and so keep the weight off.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Was just wondering of your opininon as if youd had access to all side effects, they may be more to it than meets the eye,as in lots of medication.. I know the reputation preceeds it for the orange fatty nasties it causes us to expel... What us women are willing to do for weight loss eh!


----------



## Shellebell

who was on about the Boots change one thing 
http://www.bootschangeonething.com/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## angel83

Happy New year to everyone. Hope 2008 bring loads of BFP's for my Clomid Friends


----------



## angeldelight78




----------



## ccoombes

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!! [/fly]


----------



## NuttyJo

Happy New Year everyone, hope 2008 brings you all you wish for and more (as long as its nice more not poo more)

and it was me who was doing the boots change one thingy thing shell, havnt worked it all out yet thought as its a bit complicated!


----------



## *kateag*

Happy New Year girls!! Hope 2008 brings all you wish for and more. 
xxxx


----------



## linlou17

happy new year to all of you!!!!! hope all your wishes come true in 2008

L xx


----------



## maj79

Happy New Year to you all and may it bring you happiness in ways you could never dream of


----------



## cleg

​
thinking of you all as we start the new year, i hope we all get to a happy place this year 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Happy new year girls   good luck to you all for bfp      


kel


----------



## maj79

Morning Girlies, well its back to the grindstone   Stuck in the hellhole and alreay have 7 yes 7 bags of mail to sort from when I have been of, and security wont bring them over for me which means I have to go and get them   OH the joys of the new year   Any way I hope you are all ok and recovered from new years eve


----------



## NuttyJo

morning lovelies

hope you're all ok and not too busy working/cleaning/eating etc! 

maj be careful doing all that work   

im trying to clean the house as its been neglected but its soooooooooo boring! 

Are we all starting our healthy eating today? I am going to have a home made fruit smoothie for lunch and not sure what for tea yet but something with veggies! Least I have the dog to take for a walk for some excercise.

Oh and we may have to go to court soon   Andys trying to get a personal injury claim from the Husky Welfare (not a registered charity btw) as they wont pay for the emergancy vet bill we needed for Ice. They're saying it was all our fault and so they're not willing to pay. So Andy's said hes going to persue a personal injury claim   Totally regret agreeing to foster the dog now   I was trying to help and do something good but it turned out badly in the end. Will stick to donating money to registered charities from now on.

Ok rant over! lol

I am listening to the 100 greatest songs of the 80s    Tiffanys on now and i actually know the words! haha how sad

whats everyone doing today?

Love Jo xxx

p.s... are we doing a weight loss thread? im sure someone mentioned it?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning all

Maj - nightmare with all that mail - take care bringing the bags back....

Jo - it horrid when you try and do a good thing and end up being pooped on! Go for some free legal advice and see what they say, but if its not a reg charity and they are being a bugger already, then they are probably a bit shady....

I have now lost 4lbs since boxing day, I am soooooo chuffed, it almost makes feeling nauseous for the past week worth it!!!! No lovely carbs for a week, I miss them so much!  Good luck to all dieters, its hell but I suppose it will be worth it in the end..... fingers crossed. Not sure how much longer I can last without toast.

R
xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em have they got trolleys for you to move them on as you shouldn't be lifting heavy loads and they should have suitable moving equipment for any heavy loads 



Hope 2008 brings lots of dreams come true, healthy times and fun fun fun.

Cat x


----------



## angel83

Morning All

How was your holiday times

Mine was crap AF got me and i took it quite bad to be honest.... Couldnt even come on here. I just wanted a few days with no thoughts of it all.

Started a diet today, so we will see how long that lasts, hehe. Im all up for a diet thread. Anyone else??

 to all of you.

Angel83


----------



## mrstrellis

jo_robinson01 said:


> Oh and we may have to go to court soon  Andys trying to get a personal injury claim from the Husky Welfare (not a registered charity btw) as they wont pay for the emergancy vet bill we needed for Ice. They're saying it was all our fault and so they're not willing to pay. So Andy's said hes going to persue a personal injury claim


You could try the Small Claims Court for something like this - you can do everything online. It takes a while but the satisfaction is immense. My old landlady had not only kept our deposit but also a month's additional rent that my dh had paid by mistake - she had to pay us over £2,000 in the end because the judge added on interest and expenses too.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

We did have a clomid girls diet thread ... will have a look see if its still there..


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes its still there 6th down on the clomid page.. right got to get stripping .... wallpaper that is


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks for the advice mrstrellis, thats what we're gonna do i think

staly, well done on the 4lbs!!!   i am aiming low at 1lb loss a week lol

angel have joined you on the weight loss thread, heres hoping we can both do it!   where did you get your ticker?

everyone else ok?

cat come and paint my bathroom if you want?


----------



## maj79

I really wish I could join you on the diet thread but I just cant stop eating   Mind you just seen yours Jo and it's making me want to get my smoothie maker back out  

Cat have fun decorating

Angel good luck and I'm sorry AF got you  

Stalyvegas you are doing good keep it up hun    

And I hope everyone is is fine and dandy


----------



## Stalyvegas

The weight loss should stabilise at the end of the week at around 1lb a week - thats normal, this is just crazy but it always happens when I come down off sugar. People think I am starving myself but I was eating so much cake/biscuits etc,,, that when I stop and only eat protein it only takes a day for my body to recognise whats going on, plus the metformin helps as it regulates my blood sugar (helping with cravings) and makes you go to the loo lots (TMI sorry). 

Though I wish I didnt have to no carb, I know it works, but its crap! Would much rather weight watchers, at least then you can have a little bit of everything! I think thats much healthier than this way.....

Cat - I would love my bedroom doing so if you want to paint my house just come on over!!!!
R
xx


----------



## angel83

Jo i think i got it on the Ticker Factory...

What diet are you on stalyvegas


----------



## NuttyJo

omg....i dont like seeing it staring at me how much i have to loose!   

maj you have a good excuse not to diet! keep eating all the food cos then i wont have to eat it


----------



## angel83

Dont worry JO

I havent ammended mine from the xmas eating yet...

It can only go up..


----------



## Stalyvegas

Angel - I have PCOS and am insulin resistant, I eat a very low (almost no) carb diet, like Dr Atkins really and take metformin tablets too, these are diabetes pills that are supposed to regulate blood sugar.


----------



## kellixxx

Hello my   girls good luck with all your diets


kel


----------



## angel83

Just thought id post some good news

Do you all remember Beena.

Beena got a BFP on the 30th she has a clomid cycle BFN another Clomid with IUI BFN and third time lucky Injectables with IUI and a Lovely BFP. 

We were cycles buddies if any of you remember. Im Delighted for her. Well done Beena

 

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, dont let them make you lift heavies!! as Cat said there should be a procedure in place, theyre not allowed to let you do that at this stage......

Hi all, good luck everyone taking part in the healthy eating, well Im chuffed in one espect as Im 2lb lighter than a week before Mitmas (just wanted to use word again Maj!!) but also worrynig silly, as Im still bleeding, and heavily, its now day 15, I mean like TMI ALERT!! (5 tampaxes since I got up this morning totally saturated) has any one else had this for so long, saw my doc this morning for test results prior to taking met, and he just shrugged it off and said give it another week    .... Ill feel a lot more relaxed if I hear other ladies have had them this long, this heavy....

Well I'm on a detox day today, to kick me in and Im bloody starving!! 

I dont remember her, sorry, but congratulations to Beena,


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just taking down decorations, bloody exhausted, give me the easy little trees anyday! now got to slog it all up into the attic ...


----------



## NuttyJo

i dont remember her but congrats to Beena! 

fi, sorry but i would ask for a second opinion babe cos it doesnt sound right to me. ive not had one that long and that much ever so cant help put your mind at ease


----------



## maj79

I got on the phone and just point blank refused to do it, either he sent someone over to get them or they stayed there   I feel a bit as if they are trying to get rid of me, I know they cant tell me to go , but I am just a temp so I feel like its as if they are doing as little as possible in the hope that I turn round and say sod it I'm going  

Fi I never had one like that either and it cant be good you losing all that, I would get a second opinion as well. Sorry there was no reassurance there   How was the results of your blood tests.

Congrats to Beena


----------



## Crazy Fi

Blood tests were ok for liver/kidney and had planned to start the met today, but not with this bleeding, I think it'd be a bad idea...
Fair play Maj, youve done the right thing, no job is worth taking risks for, and theres no way your obliged to do it ,,,,


----------



## Stalyvegas

I agree - they cant make you do stuff like that.... and even if you weren't pg then you shouldn't be doing that lifting!

Dont know Beena, but all BFP's are good news!!!
R
x


----------



## maj79

I was sitting there last night saying to myself, only 24 weeks left then I can leave, over and over   I miss my number crunching job I feel like I am going brain dead  

Anyway how is everyone coping today on their health kicks


----------



## NuttyJo

im coping great as ive kept myself busy all day and resisted the temptation of looking in the treat cupboard! 

and just keep doing your chant maj!!! 24 weeks to go, 24 weeks to go! lol


----------



## maj79

You will have to post any special reciepes you have as well to give soem ideas, I am awful with ideas.

I have got it going round in my head now to the tune of 100 bottle of beer on the wall


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hey Ladies

Not sure that my fabulous weight loss is actually my diet.....  just spend half an hour vomm'ing in the loo whilst DD was playing downstairs.... is CD49 today, so just checked, in case - and got a positive pregnancy test....!!!!

Feeling a bit numb, shocked, freaked out


----------



## maj79

OMG Stalyvegas Congrats


----------



## Stalyvegas

According to my calculator I am about 6 weeks gone, feel like I am in a bubble....  when I was pregnant with DD I did about 4 tests over 2 days as I didnt take it in - think I may go and do another few!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Blow me some bubbles for good luck - just leave me on an even number.
R
xxx


----------



## maj79

that was what I was like and I still dont believe it   Aww just wait till it hits you you can now stuff your face with whatever you want and no need to diet


----------



## maj79

I have blown a few but I am on works computer and it is crap for bubble blowing, I will do you some more when I come on later


----------



## Crazy Fi

What a great start to the new year...congrats Staly !!

Did you not have any suspicion at all ?


----------



## NuttyJo

OMG STALY! I have been wondering how long it was gonna be till you did a test but didnt wanna jinx it for you by making you do one!!! WICKED!


----------



## angel83

OMG thats fab stalyvegas. 

Woohoo weve got another BFP - Congratulations Stalyvegas, you must have started a few good vibes, i hope anyway...

Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Fi - I had no suspicion at all.... I never have periods, ever - it even took 2 courses of norethisterone to get me to bleed to take the Clomid so being day 49 didnt seem to be anything odd, I just thought I would need more norethisterone! The only time I though 'I wonder' was this afternoon when I had to leg it to the loo to be sick (3 times!), then I was a bit cagey, so I nipped down to tesco for a test, I didnt even have one in the house - thats how not convinced I was.... I dont feel like I did when I was pregnant with DD.

Jo - If I hadnt chucked up this afternoon then I wouldnt have done a test!!!! I am due at the gyne on the 14th so was madly trying to loose the christmas weight before then, thought the nausea was due to the no carbs!

Very stunned, sitting on the sofa feeling very weird.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww bless..... well thats lovely, enjoy your high girl   ... I bet youll have the greatest pleasure cancelling that gyny appointment lol


----------



## ccoombes

Congratulations Stalyvegas, fab news!!!!


----------



## angelus

Stalyvegas - Congratulations to you..  xxx

Maj - Dont go lifting any of those bags..baby comes first ok  and i am 26 weeks and it still hasnt sunk in yet! xx

Jo  - Having a crap time of it all round aint you hun...  there you go..all better! xx

Fi  - Am a little concerened at the amount you are bleeding..dont leave it long before you get it checked out again. I have always had AF problems and was told if there was prolonged or ultra heavy bleeding which was unusual for me then i had to go and get checked.xx

Hello and big hugs to Kelli, Angel, and Cat and to anyone else i have missed.

So,...my news...Went into hospital today as baby has been really sluggish and hardly moved in last couple of days so they stuck me on a monitor and his heart was fine etc..but...he is sill 4 weeks smaller than he is supposed to be so they have a panic on about it. Been removed from community midwife care ( thank god ) and am now perminantly under the hospital under the BOND team who i can contact 24hours a day. Been told i am having all this special care because i am HIGH RISK! Yippee...just what i wanted to hear..The consultant was livid that i had not seen anyone about my heart condition and had not seen anyone about my Impared glucose tolerance ( pre diabetes ) my blood sugars have not been checked once so they are having me in in 2 weeks for a whole list of tests and appointments etc which is a little scary but reassuring that at last someone is monitoring me and the little un. Will see what happens but they pretty much insinuated that i was in for a bumpy ride over next few months but did tell me i was in for a speedy delivery if im allowed to go to term as my DD was done and dusted in less than 2 hours! 
So thats me up to date with you all........

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

love kelli


----------



## linlou17

hi to you all

stalyvegas -   

i am so tired just want to sleep stayed up late last night to watch new shameless.

really want a wine tonight may have to begin proper health kick next week as i am still in holiday mode after the new year!!!!


----------



## maj79

Angelus your nt having a good time of it yourself   I hope you get some good  news soon and the rest of your pg goes quick so  ou can then enjoy being a mum   

Staly that was waht I was like I only had a test in from a twin pack bought last may  

Cat have you got lost under wall paper  

Hope you are all having a good evening


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just about Em   its funny cos it is a peachy colour under the wallpaper and it makes it look really cosy in here .. so wondering whether I should change my colour choices now   its difficult because it is open plan kitchen/lounge/diner and I wanted it funky at the kitchen end all hot pinks, lime green etc umm maybe I should have it all hot pink and green.. can someone remind me do darker colours make things look wider or is it light colours ? 

Glad that you put your foot down at work hun  

Congratulations Stalyvegas what a great start to the New Year  

I remember Beena has she got a BFP can't look that far back whilst typing a msg ..  

Good luck to everyone on a health kick I am not starting mine til next Monday when I go back to work and have a pack of mincepies to get through  

Angelus ..hopefully now that they are going to monitor you properly you will have an easier ride of it     

Fi sorry AF is being a Pain  

Kelli .. How are you doing hunny?  

Linlou we could start health kick together next week  

ccoombes ..How are you hunny ?  

Jo ..Well done on having strong willpower today  

Angel .. How are you hunny?  

Cat x


----------



## cleg

hahaaaa Staly sat here PMPL at you   fancy not doing a test any earlier what you like   but massive + howwwwge congrats hunny, it couldnt have come at a better time + you have now set the clomid chickies rolling for 2008  

Angelus sweetie i do hope they look after you now   cant believe little fella is small considering how big your bumpo was before   but his little heart is beating + thats always good ey   hope it fly's for you, you have not had a good time with this  

right girlies loving the fatty tickers   i aint putting one up cos i fat barstool   i been weighed tonight + i havent been as naughty as i thought so that'll doo me (still a heffa though  ) 

Fi glad you got the go ahead for the Met babe  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Cleg hunny how are you?


----------



## kellixxx

Hi cat

Im ok still got pains real bad. But im so used to them now. Had a lot of bh the last few days i thorght my time was up and he was comming.lol

Good luck with the decorating hun


----------



## maj79

I'm sure it light colours that make it wider, unless you do an accent wall at one end and the rest in light   to many diy programmes


----------



## kellixxx

Hiya cleg how are you??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh all these mischevious babies causing mischief   hope the BH calm down hunny  

It is a long narrow room so wondered whether dark or light at the ends .. I too have watched too many diy programmes    I can picture what I want it to look like kind of  
shame I just can't get them in lol

Cat x


----------



## cleg

ey up babe im fine what about you ?? back to work today   nah it wasnt that bad, back is better but not pushing meself, dont wanna have a relapse, i did say that a drop of the owld alcihol wasnt gonna pass me lips but having a glass of white as we speak   pizza later then back on the old no eating crap tommorow   oooooo A/F should be here in the next couple of weeks then its the start for me, bit nerve wracking but excited all at the same time  

how did it all go over crimbo ?? oh + ? for you as you know bout cats, we got the behitch a bed but its like a ickle igloo + she wont go in it, i have tried putting in treats but no, she will go in when i put the squirty cream in though   but then comes back out after she has ate it + she sits away from it, i have even put catnips in there but no, any ideas hunny ?

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

I WANT WINE PPPLLLEEEAAASSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## cleg

nah nah hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Kel you 'whine' enogh as it is


----------



## cleg

nice one    

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Huuuuuge congrats Staly  
Angelus ~ Glad to hear that you have finally got the care you need, shame it had to be because of bubba wasn't behaving  
Fi ~ I had a history with similar AF's and I am told by my Dr to make an appoint if heavy bleeding lasts more than a week. I also have a history of iron levels probs so that is always needed to be checked, I always use the spatone stuff. I would get a 2nd opinion hun  

Well I have been shopping today and stocked up on healthy snacks etc, lets see how long this lasts   

Shelley XXx


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## cleg

you can have one in a 108 days   till then i'll be doing it for you 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

i cant even have 1 then im breat feeding

Go on just a sniff


----------



## cleg

oooaaarrrgghhhhhhhhhpah that was me breathing all over the puter could you smell the fruity aromas of me bottle of hardys ?? cud ya cud ya   

you can have a tipple when bub arrives   xxx


----------



## cleg

hmm i have just read that post back to myself + do you know you would be hard pressed to know that i aint actually on clomid still   i swear the effects stay with you for a loonnnnggggg time  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Cleg you only live up the road im in the car sniffing you out  

I will find you


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to say thank you for all the wonderful happy posts I have had this afternoon - its so touching and heartwarming that in all your different situations you can all be genuinely happy for me. I consider myself very lucky to have happened upon all of you, and truly think all your positivity and support has helped me to this BFP.

Angelus - sorry you are on special care watch, but at least you know that the health authority is at at your beck and call, and you will receive lots of attention from them, lots of      for the next few months.

Fi - get the bleeding checked out hun, you will need iron replacements if nothing else if you are bleeding that much...

Cat, Shellebell, Jo, Maj, Linilou, Kellix, etc..... plus everyone else who I cant remember right now - hello and lots of big kisses


----------



## cleg

staly sweetie we all in the same boat   its a great big lift for me to hear that someone gets their dream + helps me cling onto the fact that it could happen for me too, i will always be happy when one of me virtual buddies gets to their goal, just wish that it didnt have to be so hard + gut wrenching for you all, you enjoy + i wish that you have a happy healthy 9 months  
xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Righto girls im off night night my lovelys  


Love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I ditto Cleg hunny; it is always great to see a clomid chick get her dream x

Night Kelli x


----------



## angelus

I got bought for xmas, a big box of cava bottles...2 bottles of piper heidsieck champagne and a bottle of expensive red........needless to say the whole lot went up to my sister who gratefully snatched it all off me! 

Hiya cleg and shellebell xx

Cleg....that big bump i had before shrunk..its tiny now!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg just read your post re the cat bed .. I had the same thing when I got one of those radiator beds.. mine wouldn't go near it .. all you can do is give it time hunny and see if it takes to it and perhaps keep putting the cat nips toys in it.. 

Kelli ...Stay away from the wineeeeeoo its nasty stuff really  

Angelus ..are people a bit dim giving you all that ..perhaps they thought you could wet the baby's head with it when it arrives  

Shellebelle ..well done on buying the healthy snacks  

Cat x


----------



## angelus

Cat- not being ungrateful or anything but i thought christmas pressies were supposed to be things you can do/ use / have now..not in months and months time. And if they were to wet the babys head then they werent for me! and does that mean they cop out of buying anything when he is born!!!!


----------



## linlou17

cat sounds like a good idea we can motivate eachother and see who breaks first!! lol - bet its moi!!!!! 

cleg a wednesday night drinking partner YAY!!!!

maj, fi , kel , jo and angelus hope you are all ok and enjoying the start of 2008

L xx


----------



## ccoombes

evening ladies, how are we all tonight.  well ive finally pulled myself together and thinking positively about 2008! This will be our year.....  sending everyone


----------



## linlou17

hi ccoombes i am ok feeling better than i have in past week do you think its possible i ov early as i feel like i did last week? i have just learnt suduko and i love it!!!!


----------



## Shellebell

who was on about cat beds  I got my furbaby into a new bed by putting an old t-shirt of mine in it.

ccombes ~   well done on the positive thinking hun  
angelus ~ I agree it would have been nice for you to have got some treats for you now for xmas. I have always bought my mates those special bath treats for mums to be.   silly people


----------



## angelus

Shellebell - you are a girl after my own heart. I have always bought nice bath stuff and massage creams and pamper stuff for pregnant friends and family...i got nothing. Think i might end up going and spoiling myself. Just doesnt seem right buying a mum to be gift set with my own money...might make Dh go and do it and pretend its a surprise!


----------



## Shellebell

yep, I think you need to half inch dh wallet and go and spoil yourself. Well they could be in the sale, you never know


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Actually yes Shellebelle that is a great idea cos mine always seem to want to sit where I have sat, lie all over my clothes  ..so yes put a smelly old pair of pants in there and it will probably move in straight away    

Angelus ..I thought that ..they didn't put a lot of thought into it did they   and yes pampering stuff is always good .. word of warning tho.. I treated myself to some of the Sanctuary stuff it smells lovely but has brought my excema out which I havn't had in years ..so although it reads as if it should be good for dry skin etc it must have quite strong ingredients in it.. so back to the baby stuff for me (obviously pretending to be an adult is no good for me   ) 

ccoombes you are entitled to have your down days hunny   but 2008 is going to be a great year for you I can feel it in my bones          

Linlou .. Yes encourage each other on hun ..         thinking x

I am watching Bruce almighty I have seen it so many times but the monkey coming out of the mans bum still makes me laugh..wouldn't you love to be able to do that to someone     

Cat x


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone,

hope you all had a great Christmas and New Year. 

Congratulations Stalyvegas thats great. Hopefully its going to start us off with loads of BFP's this year!

Sorry not been on for a while, but been reading everyone's posts when I do log on. Been on the metformin 3 weeks now and have worked up to 1500mg a day, just 500mg more to go. But don't think I will do that just yet as I've been feeling really sick since I started this dose. Oh well, so far I've been quite lucky compared to what I hear a lot of people have! Any way, speak to you soon.

Kelly x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelly hope the sicky feeling passes hunny x


----------



## linlou17

kelly hope you feel better soon

im cross eyed with suduko its addictive!!!


----------



## mrstrellis

Stalyvegas said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you for all the wonderful happy posts I have had this afternoon - its so touching and heartwarming that in all your different situations you can all be genuinely happy for me. I consider myself very lucky to have happened upon all of you, and truly think all your positivity and support has helped me to this BFP.


Congratulations! I like hearing about BFPs - it things so much more bearable when you know that it can and does work.

I punched the keyboard earlier because I was annoyed about Open Office and the cable fell out of the back of the monitor. That showed me...  I blame the Clomid.


----------



## linlou17

mrstrellis

yes i agree all these bfp's are giving me more hope that it will happen for me

i take it the keyboard is ok and i blame the clomid too!!!!


----------



## maj79

Morning Alll

Sorry but did any one watch my fake babay last night   It is just my opinion but what a load of nutters. One woman paid £300 for a designer baby outfit for a DOLL, but its not a doll its a baby   Made myself stay up to watch it and I am shattered now but really really   people out there 

Oh yea hope you are all ok      

Fi how is the AF ?


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Didnt watch it Maj. Soz

How are you all today.

Hope the news has sunk in Stalyvegas...

Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning

Angel - I think its sinking it a bit now, did a second test last night and it was also a BFP so I kinda believe it now. DH came home from work a bit stunned but he started to get all excited, and we popped round to my mums last night and she guessed even before we got in the front door!!!!

Did have some lovely toast for breakfast though, as I am now back on carbs! Mmmmmmmm jam.....

Kelly - hope the sickness passes, it usually takes me a few weeks to get over the nausea and toilet issues, but then it seems to level out and not be too horrid, so hang on in there! I only got up to 1500 I couldnt go any higher. Good luck.

R
x


----------



## angel83

Im so happy for you Hun. Its great to have some BFP's around here.

What age is your Daughter?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning ladies .. I saw the pre-view for that doll programme but didn't watch it but it looked freaky to me.. everyone will be thinking that we are all wanting one now as we have infertility problems   would rather have my two cats lol 

Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas

I really wanted to watch the doll program - was gutted, is it repeated?

DD was 14 months old yesterday, so if I am successful then they will be just under 2 years apart. we were advised by the doctor to get on with number 2 asap if we wanted one as I am on the edge of becoming diabetic which complicates things even more. Luckily she started walking about 6 weeks ago so I wont have to carry her about when I look like a heffa....


----------



## Shellebell

I watched the doll thing last night. It freaked me out a bit with the women that they chose to follow. They both ended up treating them as babies and walking out with them in prams etc


----------



## maj79

Stalyvegas glad its sinking in a bit more, have you spoke to the hospital/gp yet over when you might get a scan, I'm telling you if you get one before me I will hunt you down   I know were your one road town is and its not too far    

Angel how are you doing today and how has the smoking, or no-smoking been going ??

Shellebell it totally freaked me out ! I was sitting at the telly shouting ' but they are only bloody dolls'   How are you doing anyway ?

Kel how has the MD appoitmnet gone !! Still dont think I have recovered from that list you give me    

Jo hun how are you   I know its not the company you want but we are always here for you  

Cat have you decided on your colours yet  

HellO Angelus, Cleg, AD78, Fi and everyone else I have yet again forgot  

I have a really really bad stomach today, feels like a very bad case of Met   (tmi sorry) but obviously not


----------



## cleg

that horrid doll prog will probably be repeated on  E4 or if you have virgin go onto on demand + it may be on there

it was god awful, they were all floppy like lil baby's + fair do's if thats you bag but walking round with a pram + one of those in it just for attention, sorry little bit weird + unhealthy to me

Angelus totally agree whn i say that your pressies of alcohol were not very well thought of + a little bit ignorant, if i may say so, i know they say its the thought but come on bubble bath would have been better  

Staly you savour all these feelings of shock + happiness hunny   so pleased that your DH got all excited, aww its lovely

Cat as for the cat we ahve just been looking for her + couldnt find her, the bloody thing was on top of the combi boiler   aaarrrggghhhh stupid cat   DP laffing his ass off  ;

hi to all me other dearies sorry havent got much time got to get ready for work will catch up later but be goooodd while im gone  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Afternoon girls   to all

The woman on that doll program had over £7000 worth of brand new prams just for dolls. Wierd who on earth pushes a doll out side they all needed locking up  

Maj my md app was ok she booking me in for another scan at 34 weeks to see if my placenta has moved. Then i can go ahead with my home birth yippee.lol

love kel


----------



## mrstrellis

kellixxx said:


> Afternoon girls  to all
> 
> The woman on that doll program had over £7000 worth of brand new prams just for dolls. Wierd who on earth pushes a doll out side they all needed locking up
> 
> love kel


I missed it! I will catch it somewhere no doubt. I just hope people watching it don't think all infertile women do that. It's frankly bonkers: nothing could persuade me to wheel a creepy looking doll around in a pricey pram.


----------



## kellixxx

Some 1 has done a thred on here about that doll program.lol


----------



## maj79

mrstrellis it wasnt even woman who had had IF problems, one couple had said they would wait till they were older to try, they wanted to have fun first and they just hadn't stopped having fun. The woman was saying that if she could order a child of the shelf that would be ok as she could pick a quiet, clean well behaved one. And the other was a grandmother who had looked after her grandson while his mother was Ill and mum and grandson had now emigrated so grandma got a doll made to look like grandson when he was born


----------



## kellixxx

Basically they were all mad


----------



## Shellebell

absolutely bonkers  

Kel I hope your checkup means you can have a home birth   you can be on here til the last min


----------



## cleg

yes please dont think that program was about Infertile women because that was far from it, one woman had a mini clone of her grandson made, 1stly i thought he had passed but no he is alive + well in new zealand + the wioman with all the prams just didnt want the hassle of a real baby but liked the attention she got from walking with what looked like a baby in one of her fancy prams

this program was not any kind of bad press for infertility it was just about silly people collecting dolls + thats all they are dolls, in some weird way i think some people who buy them think there is something more there but ITS A DOLL + will never be the same as a child, the lady who makes them i think has took it too far + has tapped into some weird industry, maybe she exploits a little but that is my opinion, they even have breathing movements for crying out loud   they are life like but just dolls

oo i just didnt like it/them

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hello everyone 

  Hope you all had a fantastic christmas and that 2008 brings everybodys wishes   .x


----------



## Stalyvegas

They sound like complete freaks - a clone of your grandson in NZ......  whats wrong with a photo  Weirdos.

Maj - how do you know my 1 road town all the way from Liverpool? My Hubby works in 'the Pool' at the moment! Wont get a scan before you, not seeing midwife til 22nd Jan then got to wait for appointment, still all seems a bit surreal to me.

Cleg - your cat must like a warm bottom if it likes being on your tank!!!!


----------



## maj79

My best friend moved to huddersfield for Uni so there was many a hungover sunday I had to go to your town on coach to get the train from there when the tracks have been getting work on them


----------



## Stalyvegas

Ah..... but its a bit of a liberty calling it a town - I am thinking of renaming it, just a one road place!!!!  The signs in the train stations are: Platform 1 - Manchester/Liverpool        Platform 2 - all other destinations!!!!!!!!!  How sad is that....


----------



## maj79

I know when I first had to go there I got straight on the phone asking where she had sent me   She said somewere she knew I couldn't get lost   I was talking about that the other night tho, when I was watching Emmerdale  , I have decided I would like to live in a small place like that sa it must be very close knit and evey one knows each other, always someones to pop round for a cup of tea at


----------



## Stalyvegas

Oh yeh its def like that - everytime you go for a night out you can count all the people you have snogged (or worse) - they ALL come back to haunt you when you have lived all your life in a little place.....  It was a bit scary for DH when he first came round here, as he is not a 'local'. But it is nice, if your mates dump you on a night out then you are pretty much guaranteed you wont be on your own for long, there is always someone to have a drink with! We are not quite on the Emmerdale scale, but Mossley (the next place along the trainline) is.


----------



## linlou17

hiya i have booked tomorrow off work YAY!!!  

im so tired form xmas/new year so am looking forward to a lye in bed in the morning 

maj/stalyvegas - there are places like that near me i live in burnley but the town i work in is a little way off but some of the people have never left town i dont know how they survive or where they but their clothes from?    the oldies are the worst if we have to close a clinic they will not travel 2.5 miles in an emergency to the next town as it is too far!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Linilou - I used to know burnley quite well, and you are right - they dont know a world exists outside the town boundaries....


----------



## linlou17

hey you know burnley ace!!!!!!

do you know barnoldswick/earby that is where it is the worst!!! i live in a village in burnley and know most people (and their gossip!!!) but its not as bad as emerdale!!!!


----------



## maj79

I think it would be nice _moving_ to an area like that but I dont know how Id feel about living in one all my life, but couldn't cope in a city either 

Linlou have a great day tomorrow and you have now made me want roast potatoes


----------



## linlou17

i moved away from village when first met dp due to my nightmare ex - i was 6 miles away my mum complained it may as well have been a million miles away - it was too far!!!  since then ex moved on and me and dp bought house in village but found out new year that ex is back around ( bad penny syndrome?   ) it can be a bit much but all my family and friends live here and its my home and dp's although i would happily live anywhere to be with dp.

i dont need roasties tonight got mac d's on its way!!!!!!   im happy now!!

got tooo much house work for tomorrow to have much fun but the extra sleep is a huge bonus!!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

Hi all is any 1 there your all very quiet


----------



## kellixxx

Thats a no then night night


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Jo I hope you are feeling a bit better today  

Linlou are you enjoying your lie in  

Fi are you OK you have been very    

Cat are you atill with us  

Hope everyone else is feeling OK


----------



## angelus

Morning all.....

kelli...im jelous..i want your bump..mine is pathetic! xxx


----------



## linlou17

morning all

maj enjoyed the lie in jst up and had breaki (alpen!) have put heating in to warm up and am guna get cracking with house work in a minute  

hope you are all having a nice day?

ooh it sooooooooo  


did you watch big bro last night? it was hilarious!!!!


----------



## cleg

phoaw kelli what a gut   no its luvly  

Angelus show us yours hunny  

this is a fleeting visit + you have all been pretty quiet so will pop back later to catch up  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Its very quiet on here today!!!!

Has everyone got the New Year fitness bug and is exercising instead of chattering on here? 
DH is getting plenty of exercise on his Guitar Hero I mistakenly bought him for xmas - its driving me crazy!!!! If I have to listen to Paint it Black one more time.....

Cat - did you finish painting?
Maj - did you get someone to lift your mail bags?
Eh Up Cleg.

R
x


----------



## maj79

Ohhhhh I wanted that guitar hero, I tried threating them that if I didn't geet that I was going to get singstar ad it still didn't work   I cam ehome early today Staly, think I have a touch of that stomach bug   so I am taking it easy and chilling. How are you today

Were is every one


----------



## Stalyvegas

Guitar hero - NIGHTMARE!!!!!  And I thought that buying the Wii was a mistake, this game is worse, he is totally obsessed with it, I never see him. My brother in law also has it and he and DH play via the internet against each other, its very sad.....

If you are sicky make sure you keep your fluid up, even if its just water - make sure you dont get dehydrated. I am not bad today, ate about half a box of cereal and am very sleepy, think it may be an early night for me. 

R
x


----------



## maj79

I drink loads of water anyway. The wii is fab when you dont get hit by people playing   I see you are making the most of being back on the carbs   I dnt blame you but I think I am going to turn ino a piece of bacon


----------



## cleg

sorry went AWOL earlier had a mare of a day + had lots to sort out, not alot of chatting on here is there, they must all have something better to do  



xxx


----------



## linlou17

i can sympathise my dp is always on ps3 playing football against brother in law on line but ps3 and pc in lounge so we can still be together but i do have to listen to his shoutings and ravings when he is gettin beat!! lol


----------



## maj79

you dnt think they have all one and got themselves one of those thingys, err Life's


----------



## cleg

ooo whats one of them Em ??

 i got DP a nintendo ds it keeps him quiet so not too worried  

xxx


----------



## maj79

I was bored with my ds after about a week   I am terrible with things like that get them and forget about them just as quick. And I dnt know what one is Cleg, I was looking in the sales to see were I could buy one but alias no luck


----------



## linlou17

im not into the game stuff but dp loves it and yes it keeps him (kinda!)   but its going off soon as i want to watch the soaps and big bro. last night was so funny did any of you watch it?

L xx


----------



## maj79

I did Linlou I felt soooo sorry for John I was watching betwen my fingers


----------



## linlou17

ah i know but wasnt it funnY?!!!!!


----------



## maj79

Yea   Thats all I remember, the things he had to do when the others came in, dont really remember the others tho


----------



## cleg

i like me soaps but not BB, you must be   to watch that tat, then again you are all mad so hey ho   

xxx


----------



## linlou17

im a reality tv junkie!! sad i know!  

bb was so funny last night with matt kucas! heard jimmy carr is going on i hope so i love him! lol!!


----------



## maj79

So is Joan Collins   well I think that is her name   I am addicted to Reality TV as well   But I am more looking forward to dancing on ice at the mo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone .. well all panto'd out now .. have been to the third one in the last 6 wks     Niece loved it tho..

Stalyvegas I am a long way from painting hun; it is a big room and I have more stripping to do yet ..will try and get some more done tomorrow..then walls will either need skimming or relining before I can paint ..and the ceiling needs rubbing down where the previous owners filled and didn't bother sanding down so there are lumps of filler on an otherwise smooth ceiling.. so long way to go yet.. and need new flooring throughout and window dressings so will be spending lots of money on it too..  

Glad you are all having fun watching crappy tv   right I am in the mood for sorting   now my wheelie bin has been emptied what can I fill it with  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just noticed that someone stole my credits   I had over 6000 yesterday


----------



## maj79

They havent been stolen Cat if you go on the vip charter area and go to the when can I trai my pets again thread all will be revealed   You can sort my place out if you want


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bah humbug   I was enjoying being rich for once in my life


----------



## cleg

cat went to send you some credits i had bout 36000 but they all gone too  

xxx


----------



## maj79

I know my lion costs a fortune as well


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies, just thought Id pop on quickly, am keeping up with posts but from a distance at the moment ..... glad alls cool with everybody at mo xx

Kel loved the bump


----------



## maj79

Heyyyyy Fifi   hope your Ok hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Fi xxxx 

Em .. Good job I only have a rabbit and a duck then eh  

Food is only 2 at the moment so stock up hun whilst its cheap ..

Cleg .. Someone decided that we were getting too rich but lots of mine was given to me  

Cat x

P.S Kelli ..Yes great bump hunny .. quite jealous


----------



## Crazy Fi

Still bleeding like a waterfall Maj   , does anyone know how long northisterone takes to kick in if bleed is really heavy?
Sorry your not feling well hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Can't believe I had Macdonalds cos I am now eating brie on crackers .. I never feel full up for long after McDonalds don't know why   but as it is diet from Monday its got to go ... in my belly   

Fi mmm don't know hunny   I would phone them up and see if you can double the dose if its not working  
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Trust me to go for the big lion   I never feel full f amaccies but I dnt go maccies any more anyway, now BK mmmmmmm  

Fi I haven't a clue howlong it would take, cant yo phone NHS direct and ask them as it is out of hrs   Just take it easy hun


----------



## Guest

Hello girlies
Just popped on I hope you are all well *HAPPY NEW YEAR*
What have you all been putting in the water all these BFP's  You go girls     
Let hope there are lots more in 2008


----------



## linlou17

cat we are on curry - last one i am making for a while as its all healthy food in our house as of monday!! diet and execise plan GO! GO! GO!


----------



## linlou17

ps had mac d's last night the new hot and spicy quater is yummy!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Tanya hun Happy New Year ..   hope its a very lucky one for you x

Ooh curry I fancy that too    think I must have worms or something ..or perhaps its the thought of dieting it makes me want to eat more   

I prefer BK Em its more like homemade burgers yum 

God they are on about abortions on jam and jerusalem now    right I need to get sorting .. lets put music on loud and sort sort sort .. bit of Mika and stuff I can sing along too ..shut your ears everyone!!
Cat x


----------



## cleg

Fi sweety you gonna have to go to GP's its not right that you are still bleeding so heavily, i dont know how long prog takes to kick in but they should be able to give you more advice, hope it eases soon, i know what its like to have heavy ones i used to have 6wks on 2wks off + it made me ill so big  's for you  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cleg hunny, I went today, now day 17 and getting even heavier and loads of clots    Doc has put me on this northisterone to try stop the bleed.. and wants me back for next week when its hopefully stopped and she is gonna do smear, then refer me for womb biopsy, she has also taken me off the clomid.    wont be a misery on here but will be around reading up on how your all doing ... thanks girls xx


----------



## cleg

never mind being a misery you know we all here for you + we dont mind missus, you got to keep us upto date with whats going on, i do hope they sort it out its so draining + not flipping fair, fingers crossed for you hun + you know i at the end of the phone if you ever need me  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Thankyou you hunny   doing the big brother to cheer me up right now, its so evil  and sick, just up my street


----------



## maj79

Im watching it through my fingers again


----------



## cleg

i aint watching it   your abusing your eyes you know  

xxx


----------



## maj79

well I got to have some sort of vice


----------



## Guest

Crazy Fi hope you get better soon


----------



## cleg

yeah i suppose   let you off but dont go making a habit out of it  

xxx


----------



## maj79

I promise I will only watch BB twice a year


----------



## cleg

everytime i see your avatar i stare vigo was lurvely playing aragorn hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

oo oo snap out of it  

xxx


----------



## maj79

It is a gorgoussssssssssssss pic of him, you could just fall into those eyes


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Suskie, hows you doing hun?


----------



## cleg

yep hello Tanya  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Claire 
I'm good, up to nothing in particular, I would abuse you, but if your not well. I'll be nice..... for now    

Hey Cat


----------



## cleg

nowt wrong wi me luv but a wee bit loopy + thats it   FiFi poorly though   what you been upto ?

xxx


----------



## Guest

I have started a new job at a nursery as Deputy on wed it is all going good, ttc front they found that I have pcos on one ovary but no one has spoke to me. I just got a letter telling me this in the start of Dec. NHS you've got to love em    
Yep I'm very out of the loop with everyone  did you have a good Christmas?


----------



## cleg

yes had good crimbo, quiet but its what we wanted + new year was in bed at 12.20 sober   sad i know but didnt want to get hammered to owld for that now  

what bout you how did yours go ? whats your next step now then woth TTC ?

xxx


----------



## Guest

We had a quiet one too really which was well needed  we are waiting for the government funding to be realised for us to have another go at IVF so it's just a bl**dy waiting game, I'm starting to think I should get more clomid while I wait but we'll see  What about you?


----------



## cleg

just waiting for A/F to arrive then ICSI for us, hope the funding dont take to long to come through the waitng is the worst part i suppose, wasnt to bad for me as i had a lot to to before we could start TX but was on the list for funding while doing the other stuff, if you get me  

Fi you still there hunny ??

xxx


----------



## Guest

Thats great, really exciting good luck and keep me posted on Face book


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I have just had a sort out of clothes and 99.9% of everything is too small so I have taken it all out of my wardrobe to encourage me to lose weight so I have some clothes to wear .. at least I know what is in there fits for now .. I can't believe I could get my bum in the jeans I have got..I stared at them in wonder      thinking I wouldn't get half of my bottom in them now ..so incentive to lose some flab..I lost about 4 stone before so I know I can do it...come on girls lets get fit and fab      

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh I so want you folk to get BFP's this year                    

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im still here Cleg, lets hope things go well for you Suskie and Cat on your new journeys, just been watching the egos on BB and what an overload "big I ams" somethings gonna explode in there


----------



## wouldloveababycat

and you Fi


----------



## Stalyvegas

Fi - glad you went to the docs, didn't know that the norethisterone stops as well as starts bleeding - what a little wonder pill.... hope it kicks in soon and they get you sorted out.

Maj, yes back on the carbs - today had beans on toast, a croissant, cereal and supernoodles!!!  

Night night everyone, I cant watch BB, I just cant, its just wrong!

R
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Stalyvegas ..Mega carbs then   go for it girl   

Well I have nearly filled the wheelie bin again..being ruthless ..anyone want an old fashioned tea set   anyone ??..right charity shop it is then   might as well do someone some good.. cos I won't use it..too floral for me..

Ooh fireman film yummy 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

sorry ladies gonna have to love you + leave you really pooped now so its



xxx​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh that was cute Cleg ..well I cried my eyes out at the fireman film ..so sad.  Have a nice day girls I am off out for the day so prob won't get on line so have fun.. 

Jo are you allright you have been quiet ..NOT like you x

Cat x


----------



## ccoombes

morning ladies just wondering how everyone is today.  Im off to get hair and nails done (we go on hols on thursday   ) but im feeling awful.  Ive had this horrid cold now ive got sinusitis and the crapy side effects of this clomid cycle to go with it.  At least i have some sun to look forward to on thursday!!    whats everyone up to this weekend??


----------



## NuttyJo

hi girls

i am keeping up with you all but not felt much like posting lately, sorry   

fi so glad you went to the docs, hope the stuff they gave you helps and remember my pm box is always open for use! also you have my number     

i feel like total crap today, have very bad pains in my side and reckon it may be a cyst. feels just like the time i had a huge choc cyst so if its no better by monday im off to the docs.

lots of   and   to everyone

love jo xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi well dp has gone for a game of golf with some lads from work so house is lovely and quiet and it keeps him away from the lamp shades!!!    

made a delicious curry last night but are having healthy tea today - chicken and veg!!! just had my alpen and from next week will be as good as gold with healthy eating, less drinking, more exercise!!! i want a bfp and one each for the rest of you. 

cat me and cleg motivating eachother starting monday are you in? i lost lots of weight before but hammered the gym and was very thin i just want to tone up a bit and be healthy would also like to shift about 1/2 stone to 1 stone (dont want much eh?!)

nice quiet weekend here going shopping in a while i need to get dp uncle (who is 78years old bless him) some black pudding and need thing for our  tea so will get my face on soon and then im off out for a while. just staying in tonight me dp and doggy , ah bliss mmmmm  

have a good one everyone

L xx


----------



## cleg

linlou i would be happy if all i needed to lose was 1 + 1/2 stone   yes its that bad  

Jo sweetie you know we all here for you, dont be hiding now  

Cat enjoy your day  

believe it or not i have just woke up at 2, dont know whats wrong with me but i must have needed the sleep if i slept for that long   gonna have to get ready soon as need to pop out but then it'll be back home + back in nice clean pair of jimmy's  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hi every 1

Ive just got home from hospital   Ive had bad pain all week and it went into my back. We thought he was comming. Also not felt him move for 2 days. But We could here is heart beet today which was reassuring. I have to go back for a scan on Monday as they think my waters might have gone or are going slowly as tmi I'm getting very wet. We don't know what will happen if this is the case?

I only had my MD app on Thursday but she is useless. The hospital picked up protine in my water and she never  

Fingers crossed all is OK

Hope you are all fine and well

Love kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Kel, hope theyre looking at worst scenario and things arent so bad, but please keep us informed, glad you heard the reassuring heart beat hunny   and good luck with the scan Monday..... 

are they testing your TMI stuff to see if its amnoitic fluid? What are they saying about that?


----------



## kellixxx

Thats what my scan is for fi to look at the fluid around him. Thanx hun


xxxxx


----------



## linlou17

hi kel hope all is ok but at least heart beat was good so thats positive keep us informed how you get on on monday.

cleg i know i know it may not seem much weight not it feels like it and i dont put it on very easily but its even harder to loose i would be happy to fit back in my old clothes (a size smaller than i now am!) and be a bit more toned but also need to get healthier we are having a good tea today so feel a little less guilty about the recent binges!!!

fi how are you feeling chuck?

hi and happy weekend to everyone!!

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Kel you must be beside yourself hun   really hope all will be ok, between you and poor Angelus, your both having such worrying times  

Linlou, Im on my healthy eating plan. had lost 4lb at weigh in on Friday, thing with me is I loose it real quick (but put it on just as fast)   .... so aiming for the fall off fast option only....
Seems my bleeding may have been slightly less intense last night (only had to get up once in night for flooding) but then had bad pains and loads of clotting again, but I expect it takes a few days for tablets to work... not as worked up as yesterday, but thats because my blood pressure was high yesterday, prob from getting myself into right state ...... 

Staly, I checked on line and yes the wonderdrug seems to work accordingly,weird how its used for both things though isnt it  

Hope everybodies ok, was gonna try to catch up on personals, but youll have to forgive me girls xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi girls, just to say Ive opened us a thread to support us in our 2008 healthy eating

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124211.0


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Fi, Hope the tablets kick in soon, if they dont after the weekend though just check in with the doc - it cant be right that its going on so long, and they must know that to give you the tablets....  hope you feel better tomorrow.

Kell, nightmare - fingers and toes all crossed in our house for you, let us know how you get on, lots of positive thoughts and         
If it is fluid then they will probably put you on complete bed rest, maybe in hospital, and possibly put in a stitch to secure your cervix. I had a friend who started to leak at 20 weeks, her little boy Louis was born at about 34 weeks in the end, small but totally healthy. Most important thing is to keep yourself as stress less as poss.... I know that sounds impossible but really try.  Best of luck. xxxx

Hello everyone, Cleg - you must have really needed that sleep! Cat hope you enjoyed your day out. Jo - hope you are not too bad, big  .

Off out to a restaurant tonight, hope they serve Special K - its all I fancy at the moment!!!!


----------



## cleg

Kelli   rest hunny + try not to worry, whatever the problem is they have picked it up now + are on the case so you are being looked after but be sure to ask them if you are worried or unsure about anything, you are 25 weeks now so if waters are going slowly im sure that bub will stay in longer, they will look after you   im glad you heard his hearbeat   he'll be ok hunny  

im ok just really tired, probably had to m uch sleep now   think may have caught a little bit of DP's lurgy   will have to beat him later for breathing on me  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Staly, I originally had an appointment for Monday anyhow, but rang up to make an earlier one yesterday, cos the bleeding had gotten worse, so I ve kept the one for Monday for now, can cancel it if bleed subsides, it definately seems lighter now though, which is good, but still worried whats caused it, the doctor thinks it could be months of build up due to the high clomid, but is being cautious and checking things out anyway... so hope its just that... but being heavier than my heaviest ever period for so long had me flapping, sorry girls if Ive been a pain in bum with it all.I just got real scared...   

Have a nice night tonight Staly, hope you find the restuarant with the special K ,  

Hows you Tongiht Cleg, woken up yet? and hows the back?

Jo how are you hun   how you feeling now

Hi evilybodily


----------



## cleg

Fi you had every right to be scared hunny i would be too  

my back is good, get little niggles now + then but just take that as a sign not to lift anyhting   even the kettle   no only kidding  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

fi sounds as if tabs may be starting to work i hope you get it sorted soon good idea keeping monday appointment lets hope you are ok by then though. ive messaged on healthy eating link xx

happy saturday to you all  

and kel - rest!!! linlou orders!! lol  

L xx


----------



## NuttyJo

kel good luck for monday, it must be worrying but im sure it'll be fine  

fi thanks for the texts. hope you're feeling a bit better hun and that you dont need the appointment monday  

hi maj, cat, cleg, staly, angelus, mrs c, rosie, linlou and everyone... hope you're all ok  

my pain has subsided in my side but its now in my heart. not serious, just got a bit upset seeing some bits i had gotten for my SIL and BIL's baby thrown in the bin when we went round there today. i think ive been out of bed for a total of 2 hours at most today, oh well. 

love jo x


----------



## cleg

Jo sweetie   it must have been awful seeing them in the bin   

you dont think the pain could have anything to do with anxiety do you ?? think a trip to the docs may be an idea, you have had a lot of ups + downs over the past few weeks + it does take its toll so you have to take care of yourself, try + get out of the house for a walk tommorow, i klnow you may not feel like it but it may do you some good hun  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks cleggles, im off out tonight for a meal for my dads birthday. do feel sicky though just thinking about it so you're probably right about the anxiety. hope your backs ok hun

jo xxx


----------



## cleg

try to relax hunny, its not nice when you feel like you have to go out but once you there you may get into things + enjoy, have some good grub + a tipple you deserve a treat   + not to forget a howge pudding   sod the diet it can wait till monday  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

well ive not been able to eat all day as everytime i thought about it i nearly threw up and been sleeping too so didnt get a chance! lol. i will try and have something yummy to eat tonight though!  

speak to you all later, got to get ready

jo xxx


----------



## cleg

right have a good one Jo, or at least try to hun 

as for me i gonna watch the end of willy wonker + then bath + chill so 


and be sure to



xxx


----------



## angelus

Here it is then cleg....tiny boy!

Evening all xxxx


----------



## linlou17

angelus your bump is gorgeous!!!

cleg how do you get those writings in your message?

very quiet where are you all?!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

lovely bump angelus!

cleg how was willy wonka? was it the new one cos that well scared me!!!

linlou, how was your healthy tea?

i had steak, chips, mushrooms and all the bits that went with it. went onto another pub after as everyone wanted to get drunk but i felt like poo so i came home. no idea when they're gonna bring dh back though! hes up for a bit of a session.... although he does only have £11 left lol! my dad paid for the meal even though it was his birthday, love going out when hes had a drink!   

i spoke to dh before we went out about what SIL and BIL had done and that it had upset me and he agreed that it had annoyed him too so im pleased i spoke to him about it rather than let it eat away at me. sposed to be going to his mums for dinner tomorrow but not sure if i will go as not ready to face them all yet, might cry or something silly! 

oh and for some strange reason i caught myself thinking 'hmmm wonder if this is what morning sickness feels like' cos have been sicky all day. i have totally lost the plot lol

hope everyones ok and cat hasnt got lost under lots of wallpaper strippings!!

love jo x


----------



## blinky1010

Hi Ladies
Not been on here for ages. There's no excuse except been in panic mode trying to get everything ready just incase I go to hospital early again. ( DD was 10 week early ).
I'll be 30 weeks on Wednesday and have midwife appointment on Tuesday to see how I'm going.
Had really stressful week at work, they promised they'd be good to me this time- yeah right.
Enough about me, glad to see some of the girls have started of the year with some BFP's.
Keep it up Ladies, even though I don't get time to chat I still come on to check up on You all.
I was told a lovely story the other day about a woman I know who's been trying for a baby for 10 years. She has now fallen pregnant and I felt so pleased for her even though I hardly know her. Trying for a baby is the worlds biggest roller coaster and I have so much admiration for all the lovely women ( and their partners) who have to climb on it again and again. Wishing all so much luck for 2008 and I will keep You posted.
Cazxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Angelus your bump looks fine hunni. Try not to worry    

I just want to say a BIG thank you to you all. Your msgs were lovely they made me   Your all great friends       

Love kel


----------



## linlou17

gosh i left computer on line all night i went to lie down for a few minutes with dp (he had a headache) the next thing i knew me, dp and dog had fallen asleep on settee (tight squeeze!!!)  

at mums today and got a few jobs to do so best get on talk to you all later

enjoy the last day of the weekend
L xx


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone just wanted to come on to say Happy new year to you lovely ladies.  I know that I haven't been around a lot recently but i've been mad busy.  Congrats to the  ,  hope all our clomid babs are doing well and   for everyone else.  I am just waiting for   to arrive so that i can get on with our iui - I am actually feeling really positive about this and am trying to stay that way  (fingers crossed anyway)  Will speak to you all soon love you all Le xxx


----------



## maj79

Hi All

Angelus love the bump hun  

Hi to everyone hope you are all diddling along just fine


----------



## linlou17

flower le best of luck iui our next step if clomid does not work sending you lots of   and        

hope you are having a nice sunday, i have had a lovely weekend been nice having friday off and good to spend time with dp without being knackered!!!!


----------



## maj79

Could someone, any one come and either remove this tin of celebrations from me or sew my mouth shut


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Maj you got them ol' cravings lol


----------



## maj79

Fi its not even cravings, my cravins are for salt, its just because they are here


----------



## Crazy Fi

I guess you can make the most of pigging out now though you've got the best excuse havent you lol...... I threw all my stuff out New Yrs day to avoid temptation..... did have a roast dinner today though.. Oh thats my biggest addiction "salt" Im always getting into trouble for it, Shamefully I even put it on my plate sometimes when all foods gone and craftily wipe it of with my fingers Yeuch!! yes I know, Im always bragging that my bood pressure never goes up... so was shocked on Thurs when doc said it was..... 

Your gonna have to eat them hun, as we couldnt possibly sew your mouth shut    

Angelus , thats a swell bump in the piccy 

Hi to all


----------



## maj79

I went and got big bags of salted popcorn then when I open them added a load more salt to them   and then I am wondering why I am so thirsty all the time   How is you today ??


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lol, well maybe your body is actually needing it at mo.....  Good news bleeding has stopped, so its just see doc thurs and wait for these bloody tests.... Oh Im a terror having a smear done, I climb backwards up the bad when theyre trying to insert it lol. I dont alf get some funny looks,i just cant stand it.. theyre gonna have to put me in straight jacket when I have that womb biopsy lol, only trouble is DH might like me in it 
Have you had a good weekend hun?


----------



## maj79

Fingers crossed it all goes well for you hun   
Not to bad a weekend, quick and quiet as usual like


----------



## Crazy Fi

My gawd just looked at your ticker, doesnt time fly eh!


----------



## maj79

I know its scary, that less days left then I started my christmas countdown


----------



## Stalyvegas

Quiet on here today!

Fi - great news that the bleeding has stopped, take it easy for a few days though, you will probably be low on iron for a while.

Maj - so much salt!!!! Naughty girly...  I have been super thirsty too but without the salt intake, I cant drink enough to satisfy my thirst, and I am quite miffed as I have gone off vinegar, and its my favourite thing!!!! I love balsamic, i pretend I like dipping bread in it but actually I like it on its own!!!  However tonight I nearly vomm'ed when I took the lid off - TRAUMA!!!!!!

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend.


----------



## maj79

How will you cope   I went of Coffee and now thats another thing I want all the time. I know what you mean about drinking, I am getting to the point I feel sick with how much water I have drank but am still thirsty


----------



## maj79

Well last on eon and first this morning, think I spend too much time on here  

Hope you are all fine and dandy and not having too much of a case of the Monday Blues


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Its impossible to keep up on here. 

How are you Maj??

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Im good thanks Angel, How are you ?? How is the weight loss going ??


----------



## NuttyJo

hi angel, i meant to ask how your hubby is now?   did he go and get checked out?

hi everyone! hope you're ok


----------



## maj79

Hey Jo how are you


----------



## angel83

Hiya Jo 

Hows things?

DH has still not seen a doc, but he said the lump has reduced in size which has to be good... He is blaming taking the selenium, can you believe that. So its my fault now cause i made him.... MEN MEN MEN  

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

blumin men! good that the lump has gone down though but keep an eye on it and make him go if it stays around for a while longer!

i am ok, stood up and had to rush to be sick though so looks like i still have this bug in me   feel ok apart from that.

maj hope work isnt too crappo for you and any more midnight sleep-eatings to tell me about?   

omg! didnt realise james blunts song 'you're beautiful' was 2005!!! where is the time going?!


----------



## maj79

No I was good last night   Hope you stop feeling sick soon


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning ladies..... 

Bloody horrible wet weather here ! 

Maj I shouldnt think you would have any room for midnight feasts after all that choc and trifle

Jo thats a long standing bug isnt it

Angel, glad your doing ok


----------



## NuttyJo

Yeah think im a bit run down so its taking longer to sod off and find someone else to make poorly! 

Hows you Fi? Glad the bleeding has stopped, was getting concerned for you   Are you back at the docs today or was it Thurs? I dont remember  

CAT where are you?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thurs hun, yes Jo theres been a few people on here been a bit too quiet lately.......... me included, but trying to kick myself up ****.... but  where has everyone gone?

 Jo


----------



## maj79

Maybe thats why I didnt eat as I was too stuffed  
Has anyone heard from Cat  
And didn't Max have her appoitmnet in January ?


----------



## kellixxx

Hello girls hope you all have a good day  

Got my scan at 2.45 fingers crosed eh  

kel


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck kel, let us know how it goes  

max has been poking me on ******** a lot but not seen her about here for a while  

and cat is defo toooo quiet for my liking

i have just done a skills quiz thingy and my ideal job would be a midwife


----------



## kellixxx

Thanx Jo


----------



## maj79

Kel hope it all goes well hun        

Jo, sorry hun, love ya and all but you would not be coming any were near me when I was in Labour


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... what if i bought some celebrations along too maj?!!


----------



## maj79

They can come in but you are still outside


----------



## NuttyJo

my dog has just chewed and eaten a wire cable... should i be concerned?


----------



## maj79

I take it it wasn't plugged in   Maybe phone your vets but I thought they would normally say  wait for it to number 2 it out


----------



## NuttyJo

it was the wire cable that leads to the shed outside for its electrics.... luckily it wasnt switched on! i will see how he goes and ring the vets if he looks poorly. stupid dog just made me laugh, the wind is howling outside and it keeps scaring him!


----------



## maj79

silly dog, but saying that I was worried mine was going to get blown away when I put er out this morning


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... well yours is tiny enough to be blown away! 

i really dont wanna go to the doctors but i think i may have to   tummy is so sore and feels bruised inside   keep getting pains in my side. i dont want to go cos i dont wanna have to go for a scan to check for cysts because theres always loads of pregnant women waiting for scans at the same time   i cant handle that at the moment. dunno what to do for the best... anyone got any advice?


----------



## maj79

HUn if you feel you need to go then you have to go, I know its not good sitting there with them but isn't it better to make sure you are ok


----------



## linlou17

hi sorry really quick post did not post much over weekend have been busy!!! i have not felt too well this morning i was sick!!! coming to now and have eaten up all my lunch.

glad to hear your doing better fi

kel good luck

helloooooooooo jo, maj and everyone else

L x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello all

Decided all has gone pete tong - dont know why just have this feeling. Dont have to wee all the time and dont really feel sick anymore. Im know im a drama queen but not seeing midwife for another 2 weeks so will be at least a month until a scan, think I may have gone mental by then!!! Sorry, I know its not the most PC thing to be moaning about on this board.

Jo - go and get checked out, you need to make sure you keep healthy, take a book and bury your nose in it if there is a room of bumps, just try and not look.

Kellix,      let us know how the scan went

R
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls .. 

Kelli ..Hope everything is ok hunny       ..must be worrying for you   

Stalyvegas .. Fingers crossed that you are just having a non nauseas day today hun        

Fi .. Glad the bleeding has finally stopped, it is draining when it is that heavy isn't it   did I read that you are having to have a womb biopsy?

Linlou ..Ooh more sickness where are you in your cycle ? there are lots of nasty bugs going round at the moment and that winter vomiting virus seems to be spreading like wildfire ..hope you don't get the nasty bug hun  

Jo .. I found another cd that might be good for you .. pm me your address and I will send it to you.. 

Em .. How you doing hunny; time really seems to be whizzing by on your ticker  

Cleg .. The symptoms you text sounded def a bit suspect re cat being pregnant, if it has just started to be like that ..if it was like it already it might be a nursing mother .. ? I started my healthy eating today feel very positive about it when I walked past the bakery I imagined everything smothered in globs of lard and felt good walking by it   .. glad the back is a bit better hun  

Angel .. I would still try and persuade him to get it checked out as when my Mum had a breast lump it turned out the lump that we could feel was not cancer but there was a lump below it that was.. so always best to get any lump checked out if only to put his mind at rest  

Hi to everyone else ..better get back and do some work now !

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

linlou

 staly, im sure its just a non symptoms day to give you a rest from it. try and stay  

whats this about clegs and her cat?   is she having babies?!!  

well done on the healthy eating cat! i am doing the same thing, everytime i think about eating something naughty i just imagine this huge family i watched on tv last night and it makes me go striaght off eating it! will pm you my address, ta hun  

maj... dont shout at me but i havnt rang the doctors yet


----------



## maj79

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, well dont come moaning to me about not feeling well I give you orders      

Cat How are you hunny, you have been worringly quiet  

Staly it is prob just one of those days, you will prob worry till the scan  

Linlou that bug is really doing the rounds, just make sure you drink plenty of fluid, did I sound lik eI knew what I was on about then  

Kel thinking of you hun hope all is well


----------



## kellixxx

Had my scan and waters seam OK but I'm still waiting for test results about infection witch could take another 2 days  

Have to ring them back for those  

Thank you for all your well wishes   

I just have to rest omg what dose that word mean  

Love Kelli


----------



## maj79

You better had rest as well missus


----------



## kellixxx

I will do my best dont worry


----------



## maj79

Not do your best, just DO


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh maj is on one today! missy bossy boots  

but i do agree with her on this one kel, rest rest rest!


----------



## maj79

Well some has got to round here   I dont know you young ones


----------



## kellixxx

Not that easy with dd a dog a house school runs and sssooooooo on bye my self. Have only DH 2 help and he works away so I'm on my lonesome now . With the visits from my mum but she cant be trusted   so i promise i will do my best.

You can all move in here to help me


----------



## Stalyvegas

Glad scan went ok, will keep all fingers crossed for your test results!


----------



## angelus

Kelli - glad scan was ok hun..rest up now xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yes Max is too quiet too... and SS not been on here for ages to let us know how shes going.... ? ?

Kel.. so glad it all went well from the fluid point of view, hope other results come back fine 
then you can relax a little, well maybe not relax with your hectic life style, but at least not worry.

Jo hows the dog now? and are you still being stubborn about doctors, Auntie Maj is giving you good advice now! 

Maj hows the apetite? Are you trying to compete with me on the "bossy" scale! Young ones... what am I then !


Linlou, how goes it you busy bee, hope you feel better soon

Staly, big hugs to you, I know it must be scarey for you til you get the reassurance all new mums to be want, but
try and look at it that no news is good news and every pregnancy is different....

Cat, yes to the womb biopsy, but I dont know how theyre gonna do it I cant even deal with he smear, Ive had biopsy 
before, it was horrible, but didnt know what to expect then, this time I do!  
Glad your feeling positive about healthy eating, now Im gonna use the lard on my downfall "mcbacon rolls" gawd I could murder one
right now ... I could always wipe the lard off


----------



## Crazy Fi

Keep meaning to ask does anyone know if Nikki P  has had her baby sure she would have by now?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Fi - I know im being a drama queen, just couldnt help it, feel much better this morning - think I am hormonal, cried when I was asked if I could pee in a pot and I couldnt!!  Thought it was a bad sign, told you I was being soft. Ignore me.

Jo - my labrador ate a whole packet of Ibuprofen tablets, I had to rush him to vets and have his stomach pumped at a cost of £200!!! He was totally fine, vet told me he "had a stomach of iron"....  He also ate most things electrical we owned and lots of them whilst still plugged in. How he didnt electrocute himself I dont know, but everything came out the other end and he was fine!

R
x


----------



## linlou17

hi well i seem to have recovered and im starving now!!! my tummy been bit dodgy all weekend but settled now and i am just tired! 

got an easy day at work tomorrow i am non clinical and all alone at clinic it will be bliss!!!!

fi how are feeling now?

kellie glad scan went ok fingers crossed re infection

health kick started today!!!

hi jo, maj, stalyvegas, cat and the rest of ya's - happy mondays to you  

L xx


----------



## cleg

Happy monday whats one of them ??  

right Angelus your bup is beautiful hunny, he'll be doing just fone in there  

Kelli sweetie how are you ?

Jo glad you had a little chat with DH bout the SIL thing, good that you had him there + that he agreed, its awful when something plagues you like that but at least you know you werent the only one it got too   ta for the txt too babe  

Fi hows your tum (putting it politely  ) has it eased, sorry if you have already said gonna try to read back just you all to gobby  

Cat ta for the txt today too, i dont think she is up the duff but we will see, thats the cat byt the way  

Staly has it all sunk in yet ?

right big hello's to all me other lil' muckers, i will have to try catch up as you talk too much, i aint even been away for that long you gobmites  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Ah Cleg, Kittins are so gorgeous!!!!!!!!  Shame that they have to go through the teenage phase before being nice calm little friends. I bought my BF a pair for her 30th (18 months ago) and they are still terrorising the house, her clothes, and her skin !!!!! Little devils.

Glad the tummy is better Linilou


----------



## linlou17

thanks stalyvegas looking forward to my tea!!!!
Lol - bet your mate loved you for that present!! 
my friend has some cute kittens, we have a dog - cocker spaniel who is 3 and 1/2 years and still totally mental!!!!


----------



## cleg

i would lovvveee a doggie but just wouldnt be fair us being out the house, well thats the excuse DP uses   + the fact that the dog i want cost around £500 money which we could spend in other ways i suppose  

BUT we got the mog now soo we will have to make do  

linlou you got a bug hunny ??

xxx


----------



## linlou17

think i was just a bit run down and over tired not been sleeping too well and i can get a bit ill when im like that im feeling ok now just STARVING!!!!!!!!!

our dog cost about £500 but when we got her i had just got some money through, my friend had bought a kitten and i got it in my head i wanted a puppy so dp took me to kennels to LOOK   and we came home with her. i absolutely love her to bits but have marded her like a baby and she rules the house!!!!


----------



## cleg

nah if i got a dag there would be no babying (yeah right  ) i want a weirmeraner can you read that ??  

get yourself summit to eat 


xxx


----------



## cleg

Fi i would think that Nikki has had her baby hunny on her tickers its 46wks 1day PG   she hasnt posted since August + the last time she posted was on the clomid board, 

who wanted to know bout the writing ?? was it the pics you want or the writing fonts ??

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg Id like to know about the writing fonts and the quotes you and kel have put on, cant find them in the glitter box, I love those small poems you get...... cheers about Nikki, I guess shes left us then, saying that I have her e mail address I may send her and see


----------



## cleg

right the fonts hunny believe it or not i have memorised the names of the fonts that i like of my ""word"" documents  can you see the red A box near the change colour box ? well click it + it will come up delete the verdana + type in say ""papyrus"" you can change the font size too if you click on the box next to it the A + vertical arrows 

some other font names freestyle script + parade are nice  try it + let me know

xxx


----------



## linlou17

my tea was yummy  

cleg i cant read it?!!!!   is it a big dog? dp says i have mad dog   by pampering her and sitting her on my knee!!!!

ooh im guna have a play with the fonts too LOL!!! (im a big kid its like the finding of gliterbox all over again!!!   )


----------



## cleg

i will write it as you say it then you may know its a vimeraner, does that help   its a gundog they are a grey colour + some have blue eyes they are beatiful  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

yes cleg i know the ones you mean ah they are cute but to big for our house!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

its one of these doggys


----------



## cleg

aaarrrhhhggggg aawwwwwww oooooooooooooo

aw god they are beatiful i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed one   ta for putting that up Jo its lovely   you ok hunny  

Lin they reckon they are brilliant at conserving their energy so are good in small spaces, they know there boundries + are extremely obedient once you get past the initial bad dog pup thing most dogs go through  

whats your doggie ??

xxx


----------



## nikki p

hi ladies,its me nikki p!!! yes ive had baby. we had a gorgeous little boy 5lb 10oz. hes 7 weeks old now. we named him archie. im so in love with him!!!!! hope your all ok? sending you all big hugs  love nikki and archie xxxxxxxx  ps fi i have emailed you back xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

congratulations
on the birth of your baby boy
Archie

xxx​


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Nikki, thats lovely, congratulations and thanks for letting us know..... Sorry hun Ive amended my message hear since reading your e mail, ... I will answer your e mail a.s.a.p.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg gonna up your bubbles cos I just think your lovely cuddly and fab, any preference ?


----------



## katylou

Hey girls, 
Just dropping in to say to say hi.  First day back and work today, xmas tree down yesterday, and got rid of my festive avatar and signatures, bah!    I see there's been a few 2008  s already!!   Congrats to all of you  Let's keep on a roll ladies!  
Katy x


----------



## cleg

Fi thanx sweetie you can blow till your hearts content i have no preference whatever it lands in will have to be lucky  

Hi there Kati how are you ? i had a fight with my mitmas tree yesterday too + the one at work today   flipping things  

xxx


----------



## katylou

Hi Cleg - in all honesy I'm in a pretty foul, fed up mood, you have been warned   Hope you're in a cheerier mood than me! Got a funny image of you wrestling with trees which is cheering me up a bit right enough  
Just starting to watch the channel 4 thing on factory farming chickens - oh my    I don't eat meat, and this is kinda reminding me why.  
Katy x


----------



## cleg

hmm didnt wanna watch that as the way some people treat their chucks is awful  

yes glad i made you smile with the tree saga, i always end up gettign scratched to high heaven with them   + they make me sneeze   dont ask i dont know  

you got the january blues missus ?

xxx


----------



## katylou

Prob the sap stuff in them I guess    Yeah, I think it's part January blues, and partly not convinced the clomid has worked, again, even with the higher dose.  Been doing OPKs with no success, and now on CD 16.  Just feeling sorry for myself    
Ah well, I've done my part this month - cut down on the alcohol, caffeine, etc.  Just need to wait and get the blood test on Sat, and then fight to be told the result again    Apparently it's not the clinic's policy to give them out    But that's another story, and I'm grumpy enough  
Katy x


----------



## Stalyvegas

When I found DD eating the pine needles that had fallen off the tree I decided it was time to drag it outside....

Cant watch the chicken thing, had to watch loads of those type of things when I worked for a food retailer - I used to cry loads, so I had to turn it over.

Katylou,       hope things are better than you anticipate.

Cleg - lovely Wiemeraners, they have such a nice looking coat, good pic Jo!


----------



## cleg

aw the trees werent real they flipping plastic   

Katy i never had any tracking scans with my 6months of clomid so know how you are feeling when you aint got a clue whats going on inside yourslef + just expected to get on with it, i found that OPK's didnt work very well for me + consequently cut the things up + just had BMS from CD10 to 20 in the hope that it would work, it might have done if me tubes werent pooped, but we will never know + no looking back  

keep your chin up  

Staly why is it kids will try to eat anything   bless

xxx


----------



## katylou

Hey SV - saw your news on the other thread.  Congrats honey        hope for a healthy and happy 9 months    
Got the wrong end of the stick about your trees Cleg    It's really frustrating not knowing what's going on - I keep being told it'll "probably" work cos I'm so young.. etc... And I'm not getting a lap and dye or anything just now, so f*** knows what it's like in there    Don't know why I couldn't get one cycle followed with scans - it all feels like a waste of time    Anyway, onwards and upwards in 2008 and all that  
Katy x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Thanks Katy, got all my fingers and toes crossed.

My hospital dont do scans, I just got 21 day bloods - and the results meant nothing to me anyway....

My sprog WILL eat anything, she rifles through the recycling bins, my mobile phone charger, candle wax - its worse than a dog!!!


----------



## cleg

staly aw bless you have a noonoo of your own    

right i'll be off for the night soon me dearies so you be good now wont you, aw greta i am watching dawn of the dead, well thats what he thinks  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

morning all stressful start to the day arrives at clinic and found no one has bothered to cancel the appointments as dentist is off today so manically ringing folk up to let them know!!!!!!!!!  

hope you are all ok today?

cleg my doggie is a cocker spaniel - bootiful but naughty!!!!

L xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,

    just thought i would let you know how my 1st appointment with new consultant went,well it was terrible he was very harsh.
He said i wont help you at all untill youve lost 3-4 stone and your lucky your old cons gave u clomid because i wouldnt have.
He said he would try injections next but not untill my bmi is 29! to have them on nhs.its about 37 now.
So unfair    Nasty man.I dont think male cons are as understanding as female.x

Hope everyones ok and nikki p congratulations hunni,i was thinking about you.x


----------



## maj79

Max that is disgusting that he spoke to you so harshly   , is there no one to complain to. So sorry that after all that waiting that is the response you got  

Afternoon all, hope you are all well.


----------



## Stalyvegas

I agree with Maj, can you not complain to the health authority - he might be following rules regarding BMi (I dont know) but thats no excuse to speak to you like that...


----------



## linlou17

max i think you should complain to he should not be in that job if he cannot show compassion or understanding to his patients. im not sure about bmi i have just received the guidelines for ivf from our pct (sorry dont have it to hand at the mo!) im not sure if it is the same for the injections but you shouldlook into it, do they not take into account pcos as that makes people prone to weighing more?

hellooooooooo everyone im just on my lunch break


----------



## cleg

max sorry your meeting with the new con wasnt what you expected hunny + big  's to you, im afraid that you do get some abrupt docs, my con is really straight to the point + i remember 1st meeting him + i knew of his reputation i was petrified   he told it like it was, no sugar coating + his bug bear was smoking but i had already quit + his nurse, wellll she is fatist so you can imagine

that was 18 months ago when i 1st met him since then he has operated 3 times on me + watched my weight ballon especially last year when the bulk of 2.5 stone went on + he hasnt said a dicky, i thought he would have as the guidelines are that your BMI is 30 or under, mine is now about 32/33 my advice would be dont take what he says to heart, sometimes i think they like to scare you into doing something, you may find that if you lose a little he will back off hunny but the more you stress about this then there is more pressure + it doesnt help you

if you dont feel like you can be seen by him you could always find out if there is another con available, unfortunately they seem to be few but worth a go if you really cant see this man again, i think you will find if they have a certain manner it aint really gonna change

linlou aww them dogs are cute but very greedy   we had one that once nicked the whole chicken of the worktop when it got took out the oven  

hi all   my your being a wee bit quiet  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

I am trying to contain my rage!!!!
Went to have DD weighed this morning, she can just walk but has no control over her legs, ie she cant lift one foot to put her shoe on, she has to sit down etc... and while we were there she was trying to get a toy and fell over, some chavy scroty ***** started screaming at me that Lily had tried to kick her sprog in the head!!!!!!  I nearly lamped her one, DD wasnt even close to her offspring. She shouted right across the clinic at me, I was still trembling when I got in the car and then nearly cried! You would go a long way to find a less aggressive child than DD, and she couldnt kick even if she wanted to yet.  ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH
Sorry, but I am really mad/upset!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Max, my consultant told me I needed to lose at least 2 stone and although he was very straight about it he was not at all mean. 

x


----------



## cleg

Staly   dont let it get to you, she obviously blew it out of proportion, you get some like that   hope she didnt scare you DD though, silly woman, there was no need to raise her voice, even if your DD did kick she is only a baby + there would have been no need to screatch about it

hope your both ok  

xxx


----------



## maj79

I have just noticed Mrs Chaos's name has gone from the board mod for clomid bit, if that makes any sense


----------



## cleg

you make sense your joking right ??  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

staly     you poor thing what a horrid woman shouting like that!!! you know your DD and that she couldnt and wouldnt behave like that so ignore her she is probably used to her kids misbehaving if they copy her example!

max when first went to see our cons he had big hang up on smoking and no eating takeaways and we have tried to follow his advise (not religiously i admit) but on going back he was much nicer so maybe cleg is right if you could just loose a little he may back off a bit. good luck hun

maj - mmmm it makes sense (i think!) but where can she have gone?  
L xx


----------



## cleg

she wont have gone far   she will be of causing bother in other areas of the board, believe me  

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Thanx for all your lovely replies ladies,i feel better now.

Im not going to complain,i cant b doing with the stress.

I m goin back in 6months so they can weigh me again.So i will try my best to lose some weight.my mum said if he sees im losing weight he minght back off a bit.

But bmi of 29 to have injections on nhs does seem a little harsh,thats like rules for ivf 

I dont even know what the injections do. 

H said if i lose weight i minght get preg naturally but i dont think so as i had to have clomid last time when i was lighter as wasnt ovulating then either,i only conceived with the clomid.x


----------



## cleg

Max dont stress hunny your mams right if he see's you even losing a few pounds then he knows you are willing to make the effort   

you can shed a few lbs in 6 month hun  

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi linlou,

    He asked me bout smoking but luckily i stopped about 3months ago.He reccommended the cambridge diet too but its costly.

My best friend said if ive got will power to stop smoking then i can lose the weight as stopping smoking is hard,x


----------



## cleg

its easy to say that about loosing weight but with giving up smoking nicotine is not something you need as food IS so you cant cut it out completely you have to control yourself which i say was a little harder   actually i wouldnt be a bad thing if i cut out food completely like  

you have seen the support thread aint you hun ?? + there is also a thread dedicated to loosing weight do you have access ??

right im off for work so be good you lot  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Max

I didnt ovulate/have periods when I was lighter weight - the PCOS has been an evident problem since I was a teenager (a LONG time ago), but apparently, according to my doc, it can be the action of losing weight that can help not just the actually being lighter. It can sometimes be a trigger for your system.  Wishing you lots of luck with this, losing weight has to be one of the worst things ever, I feel like I have spent years being deprived of my favourite things.
           

Dont know about jections either... are they instead of your clomid?
R
x


----------



## linlou17

max - fi started a new healthy thread for us clomid girls to help motivate each other so join in there, if you can give up smoking you can do it but cleg is right its more about discipline than giving up completely i try to be good during the week and have a treat at weekend so something to look forward to and have cut back on alcohol and replaced naughty snacks with healthy ones (im on day 2 of my health kick can you tell?!!! hope i keep it up after all this advice im handing out!) but i would set yourself a goal for each month or so of what you want to loose and then when you reach one set another as i think it helps you feel like you are achieving something. 

good luck and i understand what you mean about the complaint it is just added stress you do what you best with

L x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Whats the Cambridge diet?


----------



## max_8579

Yes the injections are instead of clomid. 

Where is the thread that fi started?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Its about 9 or 10 down - clomid girls 2008 healthy challenge
R
x


----------



## max_8579

Thankyou 

I typed cambridge diet in2 google,i dont really understand it though.

Im off to work now too speak later.x


----------



## kellixxx

Big hugs max you poor thing   

Staly i would have punched that woman in the face. Sorry but thats just me   

Hello every 1   to all

kel


----------



## Shellebell

Max ~ What an awful consultant   I have a higher BMI than you (I have just worked mine out and had a fit  ) and have been prescibed clomid OK. The only thing my consultant (who is male) has said on both visits is that I really do need to loose some weight, any weight that is poss, to help my concieve.  
I think I have a book on the cambridge diet somewhere  With PCOS the best diet to follow is the GI Diet, which reminds me, I should really be getting my books out and sorting some meals rather than being on here   

Shelley Xxx


----------



## linlou17

good look with the diets some are hard to follow i dont have pcos so its just more general health reasons for me and hopefully help ttc cons recommended no fried food, no take aways, cut down alcohol, lots of fruit, veg and salad and to have brown bread and rice instead of pasta.  thread board good idea as we can all motivate and support eachother so see you on there

L xx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Shellebell - just reading your signature, what holistic therapies do you do? Do you think they have helped?


----------



## Shellebell

I haven't done many resently but I was having reiki and head massages which really helped relax me. I was looking at acupuncture and/or reflexology but as I am not working at the mo I will have to wait.


----------



## linlou17

i was looking at acupuncture but was expensive my mum offered to half me but it would be £60 a month which i do not feel comfortable accepting ( I'm very independent that way!) if we really scrimped we could afford it but going to see how i get on with clomid first as it is my first cycle after a break on it will think about other therapies later on a clinician at work has offered me hypnosis and for free so i may give that a go!!!!


----------



## LAM

I have accupunture and herbs and have found it very benificial.... Not taking the clomid any more but my BBt chart now look normal rather than a haphazard line....

I had one session of reflexology and went for regular crainal massage that is bliss.... so relaxing.

Take care

Lam


----------



## Crazy Fi

Katylou, good luck for this years journey.. hope you feel perked up soon.I think the beginning of the year is a downer for the majority..  

Staly, the bloody arguments you get into over kids as they grow up is unreal... I can remember, I prob would have handled it like Kel many years ago, but Ive mellowed in my old age.   

Like Cleg said I hope she didn't upset your little girl...  

Lou. hope your stressful day that you thought would be a good one is at an end..  

Max, Its so not acceptable to be spoken to like that, whilst these consultants might be following a protocol, and have good reason to insist on no smoking and weight loss to aid fertility as it is beneficial for us, its no way acceptable to be spoken to like that. You have a right to ask your doctor if you can be referred to another consultant, I know this as I discussed my consultants disgusting attitiude with doctor only last week and she offered to refer me elsewhere.... I know we 
have to loose weight, and your not alone, but its so stressful ttc and comfort eating is like a big hole waiting to be jumped into for lots of us. ITs great that
yove packed in smoking, be proud of yourself,I havent even succeeded with that properly myself yet... Hope youve found the thread for supporting each other,and it helps,... but you dont need to sit back and tolerate that lack of bedside manner and person centredness.. Im afraid for many weve stopped being humans with feelings to the NHS and are instead
zombified statisitics..... Your too quiet lately, dont suffer alone come on here more and well all support each other with the dreaded food addictions...

Thats the thing Cleg isnt it, each pct and consultant vary so much, Im 5 stone over weight nearly and as nasty as my cons was, she never even mentioned my weight? They should have a basic criteria everywhere, and not scapegoat some and not others....i know some consultants are great but if we were supported and motivated rather than brow beaten, maybe we wouldnt be so quick to run to the biccy tin... Ok off soap box FI, 

it just realy got my goat hearing that...... 

I only thought yesterday that mrs chaos was quiet does that mean we have Rosie back then?

I think the  injections are to boost ovulation? ?

Hi Kel how you feeling now hun? are your test results back yet?

I agree Shelley that the G.I. diet is also healthier for a body that is trying to concieve..

Cat, hows the h/e plan going?

Angelus how you feeling now hun?

Well Im trying to fight the Jan blues, and the niggling worry til I get tests done and back, just had my mm on the phone reminding me how long/ and high strength Ive been on clomid, and isnt it dangerous etc... ARGGHHHHHH!!Plus I let my self down this morning and succumbed to the pig in me, now I gotta get back on the healthy eating wagon  

Big hugs to all


----------



## cleg

Fi couldnt agree more that all areas should have exactly the same guidelines regarding treatments + the different kinds but unfortunately i dont hold out much hope of it hapening in the near future, there are lots of unfairness depending on which PCT you are with + there aint much we can do about it, i do agree that if Consultants helped + encouraged you to be fit + healthy rather than use bully tactics it would be more productive, unfortunately they think + do get away with it


hope your all good tonight

Jo + Cat its quiet without you girls hope your both ok  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Fi im just the same hun. My test results may be back tomorrow

Thank you hun


----------



## cleg

kelli thought they would have them results by now  hope your resting up hunny + let us know how you get on

have you seen katies news ?? think she could do with a little support + some hugs

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48729.630

ps Fi did you figure out the fonts hun ??

xxx


----------



## linlou17

work was ok i guess it started out as an easy day then discovered the clinic had not been cancelled and the seniors were meant to have done so muggin's here ended up doing it and it played heck with my breakfast plans!!!! it was 10 oclock before i had my alpen   it quietened off towards end of day and i finish an hour early but went asda on the way home and dp had taken cash card from my purse and not put it back double   so had to come all way home and go back to shop!! anyway im home warm and fed now so all is well again!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls .. sorry everyone is having a poo time of it Max my Consultant suggested the same but said that any weight loss would be good and I could have another go at clomid but said I would not be accepted for ivf/injections til my bmi was 30 or below I think it must be something to do with the level of drugs they have to give you or something and as I have had 18 months worth of clomid I am reluctant to do more clomid treatment. It is bloomin hard and when you are down food is such a comfort but we can do it                

Got bit of brainache so going to sit down and watch some tv to chill out..

Big   to everyone x
Catx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh and I have been very good today on H/E plan Fi you would have been proud of me .. but as we speak I am starving !! 
Cat


----------



## linlou17

i have got funny achy pains i thought i had ov already maybe its just a side effect of clomid its too early for af    i have no idea when i ov which makes things hard work although dp does not complain as he gets more   Lol, im sorry its just all i can think about is if im pg its on my mind all the time!


----------



## cleg

its ok hunny i can assure you that you are normal   we all go through it + the waiting drives you coco but you know we here when you want us  

do you know when abouts you normally ov ? could be that  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

im on day 24, cycles were irregular then had really long one (62 days!) and then the last 3 months were better 32-36 days but this is my first cycle back on clomid. you're right its the waiting that drives me crazy i lie in bed imagining me pg or with a baby im obsessed!


----------



## cleg

nah not obsessed hunny its just longing  

how many cycles of clomid you got to go after this one ?

xxx


----------



## linlou17

another 3 and am on IUI/IVF waiting list which is approx 9-12 months i so hope the clomid works though i am scared of going through more than this


----------



## cleg

i was like that hunny, could never see how i would progress from one trpe of treatment to the next but honest it just comes to you, give this clomid a go + hopefully you wont need the IUI/IVF

i thought that after i had my tubal surgery i would fall, my chances didnt increase alot but the knowledge that is was posible really drove me, then to get the clomid too that was a boost but wasnt meant to be, i never wanted to have to get to the point of IVF but now its here i feel ok + ready, thats if all is well, its just something you do + get on with  

BUT YOU WONT NEED TO  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

all my friends and family were really supportive but i honestly feel a bit overwhelmed by it i dont think people realise all the changes we are having to make now  my life revolves around getting pg and it tough now but if we need ivf i know i would go through with it i want this so much its just daunting. i honesty never thought i would need so much help to become a mummy. fingers and toes crossed for us both and lots of


----------



## cleg

we will all get there in the end, never say never   + dont forget that contentment + fulfillment comes in all forms  

xxx


----------



## max_8579

max_8579 said:


> Yes the injections are instead of clomid.
> 
> Where is the thread that fi started?


The injections r used with clomid sorry.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thank you Cleg, you darlin     ......... 

Ive had a little go in my signature, but for some reason it wont let my letters enlarge anymore....

Lou    it can be so draining, but your not alone with your feelings .... thats whatsgreat aboujt this site 

Hope this is the year for you both,   theres so many deserving mums on here, its not fair is it 

I dont believe it im half way through these pills to stop the bleeding and now Im getting (TMI) a/f style pains and a pink discharge with a little blood!! Its not a/f Im only on day 23 of this bloody cycle, thought these tablets had worked......


----------



## max_8579

Shellebell said:


> Max ~ What an awful consultant  I have a higher BMI than you (I have just worked mine out and had a fit ) and have been prescibed clomid OK. The only thing my consultant (who is male) has said on both visits is that I really do need to loose some weight, any weight that is poss, to help my concieve.
> I think I have a book on the cambridge diet somewhere  With PCOS the best diet to follow is the GI Diet, which reminds me, I should really be getting my books out and sorting some meals rather than being on here
> 
> Shelley Xxx


Hi shelle ,its a gi diet that im on at the mo.x


----------



## max_8579

Thankyou fi and cat for your support,i really appreciate your kind words,and fi i will b around more so we can support each other 

Its true about the comfort eating,as soon as i left the hospital yesterday i said to my dh im hungry,and i comfort ate.When i get upset i dont go off my food i eat more.x


----------



## cleg

Max you sound like me but then i eat when im happy + when sad so im a lost cause   you'll be right chickie  

Fi re the font size you need to delete the 10 + type in 20 30 ect till you gdet the size you want   as for the pills + pain maybe its a wee side effect of the pills   get a hot water bottle on your tum  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I know exactly what you mean... now Im thinknig about failing tomorrow already and wanting a mc brekky, my biggest downfall... and I know its all because Im worrying myself silly....

I think its important that we can be honest about how we can splurge etc... and not just write down the success cos it stops us being in denial, and at the mo, my logical mind says "Fi get a grip and try harder" but my irrational mind is already going into self destruct, its so bloody stupid!

Has anyone heard from Maj, shes being too quiet 



cleg said:


> we will all get there in the end, never say never  + dont forget that contentment + fulfillment comes in all forms
> 
> xxx


my form of is the mcbrekky Cleg right now


----------



## cleg

i'll be content wi me bed in a bit  

Fi your right about being honest about your naughty days   if you aint honest with yourself you cant move forward + if your honest with others they encourage you to keep trying  

no i havent seen much of Em, hope she is ok

xxx


----------



## linlou17

cant believe an hour has passed i was on that damn suduko game again its addictive and now im cross eyed!!!!

im very happy and content and i know that im so lucky for all i already have and its enough if i cant have any more but if i can im guna try get it (hope that makes sense!!)

shameless tonight but dont know if can manage to stay awake!!! 

fi and cleg i like your writing you're so clever


----------



## max_8579

Im waiting for shameless to come on too linlou i love it.


----------



## linlou17

isnt it good the creator was from the same town as i live!!! and lip is from next town (claim to fame!!)


----------



## cleg

i lost the plot with shameless after the 2nd one, it was good mind + still looks as batty as ever  

we have black hawk down on our tv at the moment, i dont know why he insists on putting films on that he has seen 1000 times or more   then i will admit his memeory is shot so he prob cant remember watching in the 1st place   ee good job he dont read these boards  

yeah thats a good one who is your claim to fame, les battersby kissed my hand when he appeared at our local night club years ago  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Well im not the only shameless lover then


----------



## linlou17

les battersby!! wit wooo


----------



## cleg

no he isnt as dishy as when he on corrie

NOTTTTTTT

  

how you feeling Kelli ??

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Im off to watch shameless then bed.night night


----------



## cleg

sleep tight sweetie   get lotsa hugs while your there too  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh I totally agree about men and films Cleg, my DH the same... for example he was mad on Sharpe and watched the whole series on telly, so I went and bought him the complete series on DVD for his b/d, hoping that would pacify him from re watching the same episodes again, but then not only does he sit and watch them all twice, but over Christms insisted on watching the complete bloody series on the telly again, he does the same with films... he explains it that,..... when a man comes in from a hard days work , he likes to relax in his cave a.k.a. watching so and so film... and then it takes him away from his worries and whilst watching this stuff he sorts them out... I asked him about the repitition and he says its like a woman listening to a song she loves as its familiar to her, he now want me to ask you what your dp's favourite film is     bloody men well never understand them and they go on about us women! ! 

Lou Im addicted to that mental blocks on there lol....

Hi kel  

and prob nite nite everyone cos im prob the only saddo still on here at this time of night xx

Nit nite Max


----------



## maj79

Hi all, I have read everything you have said but I have forgotten it all  

Well yesterday DP had a huge cyst appear on his neck, so we were atthe hospital, they kept saying they would use local and do it there in then. Then at about 2 in the morning they said they were  going to keep him in and do it today   So went to work on about 3 hrs sleep   ( he i know all sorted but still in so not long got in from hospital. Also I have decided that I am going to do something I hate doing, tomorrow I am going to phone in sick   I picked something up before which was a lot heavier than it seemed, and pulled my stomach, so while I was very quickly trying to rectify it ( ie drop it ) I pulled my back   I am still having some shooting pains in my stomach so I going to stay off tomorrow so I dnt do something else. It just goes hate phoning in sick  


Anywaysssssssssss anough of my rambling    Hope you are all OK


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, you naughty girl , you must not pick up anything heavy! ! and yes good idea to stay home and minimise any strains.... Waht kind of cyst was that to appear so suddenly and you have to go hospital, sounds nasty .. was wondering where you were hun xx


----------



## maj79

Dnt know what type it was I kept leaving when the doc came in to talk to him as I am a bit queasy over stuff like that   I did it twice Fi once with a bag that looked 3/4 empty, which it was, because it was just thick catolouges in there and bloomin heavy   and then with puting stuff on a trolley to take to th courier   Its just so hard as 3/4 of my job is lifting and moving stuff and if I cant do that I shouldn't be doing the job. Got to say I might be up early to get a mcD's brekkie tho


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lol or you may wake up in the mornin with the wrappers onyour face lol....

I understand its a big part of your job, and you dont want to loose it..but its so important you dont lift and they cant make you they will have to give you alternative work hun...

Me Im the opposite Id be wanting to squeeze it lol....

God Im having trouble sleeping again, Im led in bed playing on that game and listening to the new eagles album,sounds quite haunting through the head phones


----------



## maj79

No wrappers they have all gone now  

I am shattered was going to go to sleep after csi but you know what it's like when you get on here    In fact on that note I am going to leave you with your game and go and try get some bobo's Night night Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

nite nite hun... sweet dreams   xx


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls  

My tests all came back fine   Just have to keep an eye on my self and rest. Ho roll on april  

Hope your fine today  

Kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning girls..

Thats absolutely brill Kel... you must be so relieved... now hopefully you can enjoy your preg a bit more...do you still get the pain?
I think I remember you saying you'd have it til the end of pregnancy? ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Excellent News Kelli  

Em .. Glad you took day off cos you must not overdo it in your condition ..ooh isn't it nice to say that  

Fi I am addicted to that game on ******** too  

Hi to everyone else  

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

maj - please be careful, fi is right they will have to find you lighter duties at work dont worry bout phoning in sick make the most of it and have a lazy day 

kel - fantastic news im so please your results came back fine, april is not long off now you know!!!

i missed shameless   i was just too tired and dp has started with this awful stomach bug so we went to bed early. is it repeated this week sometime?

poor dp has thrown up about 5 times this morning, he went to work but had to come home he was worried he would be in trouble (with me - scary linlou!  ) as he does not get paid but if you're ill you're ill its when he is being a lazy git and there is nothing wrong with him and he tries to blag a playstation day that i tell im off Lol!!! ah hope he is better soon i will have to take care of him as he was ace with me when i wasnt well

have a good day all of you

l xx


----------



## cleg

hi all

Em you be careful missus you hear   bet your sick of hearing that   like Fi said i know its part of your job but on the other hand you cant put yourself in danger, have work done a risk assesment ?? they should have really + if not you can ask for one to be done around you + your needs  

Kelli soooooo pleased all is well with you + bub, wow what a weight lifted + you do as your told too  

Fi oooo DP's fav film ey, hmmm there are lots, he loves the war films from old to new so will ask him + let you know   love his explanation on why the repeats though   + yes DP likes the Sharpe, i tried to avoid him seeing the tv guide as they were on back to back werent they  

Cat you good hunny ??

cant stay for too long, still in jims + have to get ready, i have been awake though just didnt put clothes on  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat Im so sad was determined not to stop until I got on board its taken me about a month then last night I done it... how sad!
I think somebodies got to much time on their hands  

Lou... will he milk it lol?

Cleg, Like I said before the only way I get the remote is if he takes the battery out... he thinks thats funny.... But I guess if thats his only vice I cant really complain can I  

Its very quiet on here today

Jo your very quiet, you ok hun?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Fantastic news Kel, really briliant, hope that everything else goes really smoothly for you.

R
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

How you feeling today Staly?


----------



## katylou

Hi everyone 
That's fantastic news Kelli  
Oh, Linlou I hope your dp is feeling better soon, that sounds nasty. They do enjoy being ill though don't they  I know my DH is really ill when he _stops_ whining! He had really bad food poisoning earlier in the year when we went to China, and had to get IV antibiotics and saline, very scary! 
 Crazy Fi - I went through a few weeks of being _determined _ to beat the best time on Minesweeper on the laptop, and then all my efforts were wiped out when DH spilt coffee on it and we had to get a new one 
Hi cat, cleg, SV and anyone else who's reading 
Hope everyone's ok after the storms - our security door at the bottom of the close blew right in and burst the lock, a sash window in the close blew shut and smashed (why the f*** someone opened it is anyone's guess  ), and the roof blew right off the bin store leaving wood and corrugated iron all over the back garden  More repair bills...
Katy x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello everyone

Fi - I am doing fine, but things are very different this time round, I only want savoury things or Oranges - I am obsessed with them! I am usually such a sweet toothed person, its weird, I have even gone off chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and thats criminal.

Katy we have lost half our fence over night, and my car was white this morning where the giant hail stones had stuck and frozen onto the windscreen. I rang my aunty on the west coast of scotland and she was waiting in for a roofer as they had lost lots of tiles and most of the guttering!!!  Its nasty weather.

I think we should all get cosy under the duvets and not venture out til summer....


----------



## cleg

yes nasty weather last night girls ey, thought the windows were gonna come in but we were ok, dont think the cat was impressed mind, i heard it claw the hell out of the carpet at 4 this morn so got out of bed + put her out, 

DP let her in just before i go home + she is hanging LOL

yes very quiet on here today, hope your all ok 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi just a quick hello, dp is still poorly but has stopped being sick thank goodness i have pampered him a bit but am off out soon to see my friend im sure he will survive he has a supply of ribena and penny sweets!!!!! and has asked me to pick him up a KFC on the way home      

hope you are all doing ok work not bad but some of the girls have fallen out over the tea and coffee!!!! its a bit like baby house at times   i stay out of it the best i can and just try to get along with them all ( not always an easy job!)

have a nice night may pop on later if im not too late

still sticking to diet but am bloated a shell   no beer tonight being a good girl and driving  

L xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi linlou,

        Shameless is repeated 2night at 11,05.

        I dont think its as good this time.x


----------



## cleg

hi Max how you feeling today ??

Linlou hope your DP is better soon, not nice, you takecare too

hi all me dearies, another quiet day on the clomid chickies 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It drives me mad at work cos I am the only one who ever buys the tea/coffee yet everyone else drinks it like a fish and I have the odd cup ..but I can't be bothered to make a fuss about it .. just makes me laugh how cheeky some people are tho.. 

Ahhh just seen an SMA advert it is sooo sweet  

Linlou if we stick a pin in you do you think the bloating will go down..   I wish we were just designed with a zip, then if we felt like we had eaten too much or had trapped wind we could go outside and just empty it out lol great way of not gaining weight..  

Down south it has been ok weather wise its reasonably mild too at the moment so guess we have been quite lucky..

Cleg .. I am good apart from the metformin nausea and dodgy stomach   serves me right for stopping taking it for the last month, makes me not fancy food so maybe it will make me lose weight!

Fi ..I find them really addictive ..any games on here or on ********  

Stalyvegas..Ooh I am not a huge choc fan really .. I would rather have a sticky toffee pudding or syrup sponge pudding yum ..but I am imagining them covered in lard thick nasty goopy lard   so I don't fancy them at all..

Katylou ..Some people have no common sense do they .. I used to work in a claims dept and some of the things people did were hilariously dim.. bless them   hope the weather improves up there ..

Max ..Hi hunny 

Angelus, How are you hunny?

Katie .. Still have fingers crossed for you      

Hi to everyone else  
Cat x


----------



## cleg

i think its a cheek when you are at work + put stuuf in the fridge/cupbaord + ohters think they have thr right to use it without asking   obviously it doesnt happen now as i dont take anthing to work with only working part time but i know some staff there do have things taken which i think really is theft + no ohter word for it, but i guess they see it as if its there im gonna use it  

well i just had the last bit of the lush curry DP made, hhmmm he had so too of course, i aint that mean as to not give him any   it was the best one he has done yet, not runny, nice + thick, spicy + lovely lean beef hhhmmm

he has bought me a cream egg, dont suppose that will do much damage but then againg i am past caring for today 

oo oo did i tell you i got a eternity ring for mitmas + its ready for me tommorow BUT my engagement ring is being resized + that aint ready till friday so gonna pick the 2 up together + cant wait to see them both on me fat lil finger   feel naked without me engagement ring on   only 2 sleeps  

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya cleg im feeling ok thanx hun  How are you?x

  Hello cat how you doing hun?x


----------



## cleg

im ok , slight A/F aches still but thats a good thing  no i aint   but need A/F so can get cracking with TX  

you feeling bit better bout the whole con thing ??  there seems to be alot of ladies on here (all FF) at the moment who are struggling with their consultants + weight, they must all have a bee in their bonnets + have their grumpy heads on having to return to work   

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Hiya ladies!
Not sure if i have the right thread!?

I'm due to start my first (ever) lot of clomid early next week on day 2 of my cycle, I'm glad i am getting treatment which may help but nervous about any possible side effects they sound really bad some of them!

I've been ttc 3 years and after initial tests was found to be not ovulating very often (they did the internal scans) My consultant has given me four cycles of clomid then i have to go back and see him in april. Hope it gets me ovulating ok!

XX


----------



## cleg

there Abbybella + welcome to the clomid chicks 

you have found a great thread to come to as you are about to embark on your clomid journey, try not to worry to much about the side effects as they vary from person to person + you may be lucky enough to not have any, i didnt really suffer that badly 

the girls are fab here + will give you lots of support + advice when + where they can 

are you being monitored with these cycles ??

i will leave you a couple of links you may want to pop onto

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0 - introductions + starting out just a place where you can introduce yourself to the whole of FF 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0 - starting out + diagnosis, somewhere you can find others with the same type of condition as you are dealing with

just click + pop on2 them hun  they dont bite 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi i am back form my friends i must say dp has recovered remarkably   he is just stuffing down KFC!!!!

oh at work i stuck to water today to keep out of the arguments there are loads of different coffee jars, sugar bags etc with name labels on them!!!!   but seriously its not good what an atmosphere!!!
how is everyone

abbybella i have sent you a personal message home you get it ok

cleg you mentioned curry now im hungry!!! mmm i love curry may make one at weekend as a specail reward for being so good this week im proud of me  

cat my stomach is like a big balloon but i did eat a jacket potato the size of a football for tea!!!!! 

fi, maj, jo, staly, katylou and everyone else hope you are all ok and indoors and warm its awful out there again  

L xx


----------



## cleg

Abbybella your PM's (personal messages) will show at the top of your page in the right hand corner just click to see

linlou glad he all better now + ever so pleased it hasnt afffected his appetite   get yourself a little snack  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

max thanks but i dont think i can stay up to late i wish it was on 9 til 10 or it gets too late dp gets up at 5.45am!!!   i know what you mean the early series were the best

cleg im just about to rummage the cupboards trouble is all i have bought this week is salad!!!!!! i dont think a cherry tomato will hit the spot and all the KFC has gone!!


----------



## abbybella

It is freeeezing outside! Hope it doesn't turn icy, hate de-icing the car at 7 for work, in the dark!!

Thanks for the replies and the links are great i will have a proper look through everything. I haven't really been diagonsed with anything yet, except there are problems with ovulation.

No i'm not being monitored which i thought was strange as how can they know if the clomid works or not? I have ordered some opks and will use them instead i think! Maybe they will monitor me when i go back in April if nothing happens.

It is lovely to be able to find people going through the same thing! It has felt awful lonely up to now.

XX


----------



## linlou17

abbybella are they not doing any blood tests whilst you are on clomid? my first cycles i Had blood tests to check hormone levels but having scans this time

its cold raining and miserable and there is no car park at work i am like drowned rat by the time i have walked there!!!


----------



## cleg

now thats one thing i can do, if peckish + have a bag of salad will just sit + pick at that   weird i know but hey the rest of me is normal  

you didnt want any of that nasty salty KFC anyhoo  

abbybella dont worry bout them not monitoring you, even though they should really, i never was, it may seem silly but the OPK'S may do the trick for you + yes if you have no success with these cycles they may monitre you on any future cycles, as for your diagnosis you will prob learn more about that too at your next consult, the clomid is probably just a little boost in the meantime but hearsa hoping it works for you hun  

well i dont have to get up that early, thank god   i dont think i could do all that getting up at 6 lark for work again too lazy now  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

im not too keen on KFC and am really trying hard to be good if i break now i will feel guilty and just have to start again next week so i will look forward to a weekend treat  

think i have an easy day tomorrow at work well im hoping so!!! and then its weekend yay!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry just had to get back my championship lead on the poker game   

Max I am ok hunny thankyou bar the met side effects ..need to get some bananas tomorrow as they often help!

I had baked potato and cottage cheese for tea linlou.. very nice it was too nice and crispy skin yum

I never had any blood tests whilst on clomid but did have some scans on some cycles but only cos I put my foot down  

Oooh i couldn't be bothered with labelling anything but we are only in a small office of and they know that I bought the tea and coffee for the last 3 times .. one girl is the main culprit and she even said ooh I have drunk all your coffee.. I had had about 2 coffees out of the jar.. she has done that two jars running but it feels petty to lock things away and I can't be bothered with all that.. I guess I am probably too generous really cos always was buying them danishes etc but that has all stopped now I am on a diet so they will be feeling it too     ha ha 

Oooh I love KFC but luckily I have gone off all fast food.. 

Right my cats all have the right idea and are all cosied up and asleep so I am going too .. night girls sleep tight x
Cat


----------



## linlou17

its hard work there are too many women working together and we move form clinic to clinic but there are "clicks" im not in any of the clicks but like to think im neutral rather than a "billy no mates!"   and i get on with everyone and keep out of it apparently there was a food fight on the works Xmas do glad i did not go!!!

anyway im off to bed now will talk to you all tomorrow

cat in jacket potato mad at moment mmm the skin is the best bit i love them mashed with cheese but no cheese for me at moment on health kick

nighty night 

L xx


----------



## katylou

Night cat and linlou x
Hi abbybella - welcome to the crazy-clomid-chick threads.  You might start to wish that you hadn't found anyone else on clomid after a few days on here   
KFC Linlou?! Don't be giving that boy any more sympathy    As for the tea and coffee arguements - don't even start me!! I collect the social fund at work with another girl -and the fights and bad feelings that it causes.  Especially over nights out, where we're going to go, if non-drinkers should pay less, oh it's getting my blood pressure up thinking about it  
Don't really get the salad thing Cleg    Right enough, I would prefer to sit and pig piles of good bread and butter than chocolate or anything.  Watching the chicken programme again just now  
Katy x


----------



## cleg

Katy dont get me wrong i can troff with the best of them   but i dont mind salad actually i would go as far as to say i really like it  

right nighty nite me dearies will catch up with you all tommorow 

sleep tite

xxx


----------



## katylou

Hey ladies - know all you sensible girls will be sleeping by now but I had to post this link  Yeah, it's called "female porn" but it's funny, not rude at all  Think you'll all appreciate it...

http://www.allowe.com/Humor/femalePorn.htm

Katy x


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks for that Katy, made me giggle

how is everyone today?

welcome abbybella xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning all

Surrounded by sick people again - DH has got man flu and my gran is really rough with proper flu, have to go and do a tesco run to buy lots of honey and lemons for everyone!!!!  Its so horrid outside that I dont really want to even get dressed an venture out.

Cat, Even covering a delicious cake in lard wouldnt put me off usually - however I cant even stomach a little choccie biccie at the moment, I just fancy marmite!

Hi Jo - how you doing?

Maj, hope that you arent back to lifting heaving things at work today

R
xxx


----------



## max_8579

Gosh ive just realised its a year since i joined ff and im still no further in my journey!


----------



## cleg

Max sad to say but it takes time hunny, hopefully you will start to get somewhere soon 

Staly marmite ey, hmm you either love it or hate it + im the hate it  hope all them snot bags <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZZzer000%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F13%255F22%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







get better soon

Katy that was really good hunny









hi Jo you ok hunny ??

Cat, Fi, Angelus, Kelly, Em, Rosie,abby, linlou + all you other nutters hello today + hope your all being good (ish)

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Katy I was really worried about what Female Porn was going to be....  its very funny!!!!!! I especially love the last one.

Cleg - Marmite is Delish!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleg

to tell you the truth i have never tasted it i dont think  i think its the smell i dont like + if it dont smell good then it dont go in me mouth   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

im a hater too!!! its yuk yuk yuk!


----------



## Stalyvegas

You are both so wrong.....  its gorgeous stuff, on hot buttered toast! But you have to spread it really thinly.... 

Come on - I cant be the only Marmite Lover on here?


----------



## cleg

mite give it a bash, think me dad likes it so will try some of his next time im up there, dont think DP like its either 

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Well make sure its VERY thin.... Nothing worse than thick Marmite.

Its still peeing down here, and totally freezing cold - am sitting here in a cardi - I long for a sunny day


----------



## NuttyJo

im going to have to brave the cold as i was lazy this morning and left a bin bag of cat litter at the backdoor.... puppy found it and now its spread about the garden   yuk


----------



## cleg

very very windy here girls, not looking forward to going out BUT it has to be done  

Staly i will make sure its thin hunny  

right off to get ready for work

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

We have the wind here No, not me   and are now starting to get the rain with it. 

Staly ~ I hope you manage to not get the bug hun  
Max ~ I feel the same way hun and been on here a bit longer than a yr   keep   hun 
Abbybella ~ Welcome to the nutter house hun    

Marmite - I will only have a VERY small amount, but rarely have it, my DH on the other hand will spread it soooooo thickly  

Shelley xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hello girls 

Marmite yuck yuck and yuck


----------



## Stalyvegas

Im sorry but I am seriously rethinking my participation in this site - how can I be surrounded by ardent Marmite haters......
Kell, I expected better from you!


----------



## kellixxx

Stall its like eating cold gravy   What ever floats your boat i suppose   

Well I'm off again school run here i come. A full half hour walk in the rain   


kel


----------



## angelus

I HATE MARMITE


----------



## NuttyJo

i do like twiglets though staly... does that count?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im afraid I have to join the "I hate marmite brigade" too ... disgusting!!

Lol Kel... who makes the gravy in your house


----------



## USFL

Hey Everyone! New to FF.

On my second cycle of clomid and feeling....well...tired...I am in my 2ww. Not sleeping well. Not having trouble falling asleep, having trouble staying asleep. Some cramping..quess all normal though. 

Goold luck!


----------



## angelus

Hi USFL...welcome to the mad house...the side effects of the clomid can be really frustrated but if you look at some of us on her you will find some success stories which show you that it is all worth it. xx

Kelli and Fi ....GRAVY.........yum yum..the thicker the better xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi USFL,
Welcome to the site, and to the lady yesterday I didnt mean to ignore you...

Funny, do you find you find yourself suddenly wide awake, thats how it gets me, its quite weird, Ill be suddenly so awake and alert at some ludicrous hour... hope you find this site useful, its a good place to be


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah but not tasting of marmite Angelus.... oops better run or Kel might whap me one


----------



## angelus

You will be fine Fi...she has her hours worth of walking in the rain on the school run     i can only laugh as DD school is 2 doors away!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo - yes I still love you, Twiglets are marmite flavour really, so you can be my friend.
Everyone else - you are mental! Although I also like gravy, all over squishy chips and then with lots of vinegar!!!!  Yummy, I know what I fancy for tea.....

USFL - hello, blown you a bubble as a hello, hope you feel better in the next few days. I think I got off quite well, I took the Clomid at night as recommended by the good ladies on this strand, and it helped as all I got was insomnia really.     

Abbeyella, blown you one too - Hello.


----------



## USFL

hi,
I have been reading everyones posted 2ww journals. 

I hope this month works for me although, I have another month before I have to go to the doctor. My last two pregnancies the clomid worked the first month, so a little   this time around when AF came after first month.


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all your messages on tuesday... was a very difficult day and your support meant a lot. I went to the Early Pregnancy assessment unit today for a scan and a blood test. Luckily not long to wait for result, which was that i've had a early miscarriage. But somehow despite this news I feel more positive today - for four years we haven't managed to even get close to a bfp, yet after only 3 cycles of clomid we did. So there's no reason it can't happen again.

So thanks again  and     to all of you.

Katie x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Katie

Im so sorry to hear that hunny          its good that your seeing something positive at such a painful time, but you go very easy and be kind to yourself and were here for you, Im so sorry hun xx


----------



## angelus

Katiee - So sorry hun


----------



## KaTiEE

thanks fi, and for your pm i really appreciated it. luckily having been off work since tues my boss already expects me to be off tomorrow too so i can rest till after the weekend. has been quite a week.

thanks angelus x

it's not easy this business is it? how do we all manage to keep going?


----------



## Crazy Fi

I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but I know I cant, you need to grieve now hunny. Yes its a very tough painful journey, theres hope in seeing other ladies who had had your pain, who are now having a sucessful pregnancy, try and hold onto that when your ready.. but please dont feel you have to take it on the chin, you rant rave sceam cry, to us or pm me if you want to.. you must be very raw right now, to have been on such an emotional roller coaster is so draining too... you must take time for yourself  and partner right now... and were here for you    

xx


----------



## angelus

I think Fi has said it all....give yourself some time to deal with this. Your positive attitude is an inspiration to all xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi to you all far too much to catch up on!!! you chatter boxes!!  

had a nice day today and went out doing the home visits which i love its hard work but rewarding.

dp mum just rang she has seen a clairvoyant who said there would be a long awaited pregnancy in the family!!! fingers crossed she said she knew alsorts of stuff and bless her she is now so excited   (so am i!!!!) but trying to keep my head grounded and not build hopes up to much

dp better but stayed off work (recovery day!  ) is going back tomorrow i have pampered him for 2 days and bought him lots of treats (and nuts magazine!!!  )


just making tea so back in a bit

L xx


----------



## cleg

Katie sweetie thankyou for keeping us updated + massive  's for you, everything Fi said is good hunny + you just rest + heal now, i like your way of thinking about you being able to do it again + your right, you have got a BFP + YOU WILL do it again, rest up hun + we are all here for you

USFL welocme hunny  the girls (although a little mad) will keep you right  

Staly does it taste like cold gravy ??  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

so sorry katie


----------



## cleg

you doing ok Jo ?? has been very quiet while you aint been on 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol what you saying cleg?!!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Katiee, I agree with everything Fi has said - she is very wise. I am so upset for you, but hearing your positive attitude is wonderful, being able to see a way forward from a sad situation is very special, and I admire you. Lots of     and will keep everything crossed that next time its a better outcome.

Cleg -its is NOTHING like cold gravy.... its salty and dark - like savoury treacle (much nicer than it sounds)

R
x


----------



## cleg

i think you know but i will spell it out 

you are a gob*****    

nah just saying it aint the same when you dont post  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ok i will make more of an effort to keep you all occupied!

salty treacle...... hmmm..... errrrrr..... GROSSSSS!!!!

im ok btw, just felt a little depressed but am feeling a little better at the mo

hows everyone doin?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly] *I LOVE MARMITE *   [/fly]

                                

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Katie ..sorry to hear your news hunny   we are here if you need us hun x

Hi Newbies ..Welcome to the mad house  

Hi everyone else .. I know I am getting lazy at personals ..but have to do some jobs thats my excuse (slacker eh!) 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

i have sore eyes and keep itching them but it hurts more!!! ouuuucccchhhhh!  

lol i forgot to tell you that ive been banned from my husky forum   aparently i am a trouble maker   dunno where they got that idea from?!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh Jo what did you do ? what is the site can we read what you said lol you rebel you !


----------



## NuttyJo

nah you have to be a member to join it and read... they were just stuck up and dint like me saying what i thought about them!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh dear lol, does it cost to join we could all join and wind them up ha ha


----------



## cleg

Cat stop encouraging the trouble maker   

Jo i wouldnt bother with it anyhoo hun its not your dog   but you can tell us what you said   glad you are feeling better  

Cat thought you had stuff to do or are you slacking   

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo - you hooligan!!!!

DH called 10 mins ago, only just got out of a meeting - in Liverpool....  will be another hour before he is home! Fed up, he left the house at 6am this morning.

Cant wait til 8 for my tea, going to have to have a snack!


----------



## linlou17

katie sorry just read back and saw your post so sorry hun keep thinking those positive thoughts        fi has sent you some great advice xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I am slacking .. I have just enrolled in a husky forum; waiting for them to approve my account so may not get any further ..just to see what Jo has been up to lol
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol which one you joined cat? btw its free to join but the arguement thread has been removed according to my spies on there!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh thats no good shall I go and cause another one; you tell me what to say Jo and I will be your spy lol..sorry feeling rebellious ..I was always goody two shoes at school so I am rebelling late lol ..

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

jo thats so funny lol cant believe you got barred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleg

Cat you naughty gal what you like, i can tell you gonna be upto no good tonight  

Jo dont encourage her she is naughty  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

haha well if you find that girl on there then tell her shes mental and errmmm... smells or summit! thats hard core enough for you cat  

and cleg, i needed that forum for advice bout Loki lol... thats the only downfall!


----------



## cleg

is there not another forum you can go on hun ?? has the other lady been barred too ??

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi there

i have a friend who has just had a scan after being on clomid and she has  follicle 33mm and is so worried, the clinic said it looked like she had already released an egg but will be scanned again tomorrow.  ive never had this happen so wondered if u could tell me some comforting words/advice i can pass on...

Thanks xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

nope the other girl is a butt licker so shes still on there. the forum admin man just emailed me saying if i apologised to her i could come back.... you can guess what i said!!!      

and ive got some of the nicer members on ******** anyway so can ask them questions if i need to!


----------



## linlou17

ha ha good for you jo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleg

special mum sorry all i know about follie size is that anything over 26mm is over ripe so to speak, i wonder if it could be a cyst but it is good that she is being monitored, hope she is ok

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hello to all the newbies best of luck for a bfp     And have fun with all these   I'm the only normal 1    

Ya all know i love ya . Ya made   over the marmite and comment about walking to school for hours   

Katie     don't give up darl     Were all here for you

Maj is having comp trouble again but she is on light duty at work and has took the week off.

Cat just read back why don't you buy those little single coffee and keep them in your bag?? then let the cheeky gets buy there own  

Fi I'm OK but yea in pain 24/7 how is your long a/f?

Cleg don't you get led astray with marmite from 1 Northeasty 2 an other  its mining     

Staly your DH will be home soon. I never see mine   only 4 days a month if I'm lucky. Some times i don't mind if i have the bank cards    

Well a Big hello to you all you know who you are    


Love from MMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo did they add all these rules cos of you lol .. I can't be bothered with all that ..blimey what a palava to join .. do they tattoo your head too   I particularly like the bit about not using a third party ..umm me thinks that sounds like a Jo rule  ooh its a good job we are well behaved on here isn't it ..or Rosie would have our guts for garters 

*You have reached here because you've registered with Sibespace. You can only see this category at the moment. To get full membership, you must:

Introduce your self in the 'introduction' section.

Ensure you use your real name either as your displayed name or within your signature. If you have an approved Affix - please reference this within your signature too. You can change your details by clicking on the Profile button, and then Modify profile.

Please state WHO you are, WHERE you are from (town/city/country), and what your interest in Sibes is.

Once you have done all this, and we have reviewed your introduction, we will grant Full membership. Only then will you have access to the other areas of this Forum.

You will receive a Private Message from me once your account has been reviewed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forum Rules:

This is a free to use forum, where we want to encourage free speech and let everyone have their opinion. However, posting on this forum assumes that you have read, understood and agree to the following rules:

Use your real name in your posts, either as your sign-in name or within your signature. There is no need to hide.

Posts (& the information contained within) remain here.

Do not cross-post without permission, don't use any posts here to cause problems on other Forums, and don't take information from here & pass onto others with the express intention of causing trouble.

Please don't post on behalf of a 3rd party. If someone has something to say, get them to join & speak themselves.

We will not tolerate abusive, racial, sexist or otherwise deemed derogatory comments. Such posts will be removed and responsible members may be banned.

Remember that we all make mistakes. Members should not be attacked for this, but helped to ensure that such mistakes don't happen again.

If your an experienced Sibe owner, share your knowledge. If you are new to the breed, ask questions.

Above all, use this forum to learn, help others and have fun. *

Specialmum ..sorry not much advice to add apart from what Cleg has said it does sound a bit too big to be a viable follicle.. it will probably just disappear on its own.. give her a hug from us 

Kelli ..Thats not a bad idea actually ..I used to do that ages ago.. umm good thinking hun ahhh poor Em having bloomin pc trouble again what a nuisance.. will have to send her a nice text..telling her how much we all miss her and how much quieter it would be if Jo wasn't on here too lol ..how can you not like marmite its gorgeous just a nice scrape of it on toast yum yum ..might have a slice now you come to mention it ..but its nicer with butter and I am not allowing myself that 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooops think I have broken their rules already


----------



## cleg

Cat did you read through all that cos i havent   + trust you to break the rules already  

Kelli tell Em hello, she has had nowt but bother with that puter   + as for the marmite i am just gonna have to try it  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

HAHAHAHA yeah think they're made for me cat! 

yo kelli!

im gonna text em


----------



## kellixxx

HI JO 

Cleg you trarer.lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just have a scrape of marmite then its yum ..and its great with lettuce in a sandwich.. and it is full of B vitamins which us ladies tend to be lacking ..so its fab food .. hey I should be on commission for marmite  

Catx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

In fact I like it so much I have a 500g jar   right got to sort out my recycling rubbish..


----------



## kellixxx

cat how could you


----------



## cleg

right if i go AWOL i am having something to eat ladies   

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Cat - my wonderful salvation!!!!!!
See, I told everyone it was lovely - spread nice and thinly....

Kell - 4 days a month!!!! oh my god, I promise not to winge about him being late home again....

R
xx


----------



## kellixxx

Right im off my dd is on her way home from a pantomime   going to go and get her bath ready and bed all warm and snug  

Night night girls

Love kel


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thanks girls xx Will let u know how she gets on tomorrow xxx


----------



## cleg

night kel  

Staly you aint off the hook yet re the marmite, after all Cat will eat owt  

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Evening All!
It's that time of the month again when i am obsessing about possible pg signs (even though i am unlikely to have ovulated i still hope a rogue egg got through   ) 

I'm on day 21 and had a few tiny tiny spots of really light pink blood in my cm today ... they stopped really soon after. They were really weird like tiny dots, never had that before! (something new for me to obsess about ) Does that sound like implantation bleeding or is it just old af on her way as bleedin' usual?

How is everyone else doing today?

X


----------



## cleg

hi abbybella, beleive you me it is only to easy to start inspecting every change with your body + it can drive you   the different symptoms you have can be seen as good or bad eg implantation bleed OR A/F on her way  everyone is different + take my advice + dont try to obsess hun, i know it is easy said but you have to try preserve your sanity hunny   wait till test date then you will no, besides if you wait it out then you get a definate + accurate outcome  

xxx


----------



## abbybella

ha ha yeah you are right i always do go a bit mad at this time of month! I don't usually have spotting but who knows. 

My OPK sticks came today, i just did an Ebay cheapie after seeing the price of the branded ones 
Has anyone tried that pre-seed thing? Is it worth getting?

X


----------



## cleg

sure some of the girls have tried, i personally aint hun so cant say much about it, when you due to test ??

the cheapo OPK's are all you need, i would never have paid the price of the branded ones you can get in the supermarket although they may be a little more easy to understand, one of the problems i had with the cheapo ones is that in order for you to have a +tive OPK then the 2 lines had to be the same shade, not lighter or darker than the control line which drove me   as according to them i never OV'ed but i did OV   haha the joys the joys, just glad i dont have to do all that anymore   how long are your cycles ??

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Yeah i know the cheapie ones are more hassle and they are just strips you need to put in a cup of pee (nice!) But I refuse to pay £15 for 7 pee sticks!!

My cycles are usually 26 days, sometimes 27 or 28. I guess i will test when my period is due on day 26? Or should i wait longer (if i can!) They are usually very regular (its my ovulating thats not regular!)

I'm not sure if i ovulated this month or when its a natural month this month before the clomid begins next cycle.


----------



## cleg

if i were you i would do the OV sticks from CD10 onwards till you get a +tive, when you get a +tive you will OV 24-36hrs later, as for PG testing i would leave as late as you can manage without driving yourself insane  try to wait till CD27/28 any earlier you would not get a accurate result

right for all those who ahvent seen take a look

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124694.0

please post + show your appreciation for something that is very special to us all 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi cleg thanks for the link i have posted on there

night all talk again tomorrow

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey Cleg ..who says I will eat everything .. there are some things that are never coming near my mouth   night off to bedski x
Cat


----------



## cleg

nite hunny xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

Sorry I had doggy troubles thats why I suddenly left you last night! Little monkey was having a mad hour and jumping from one piece of furnature to the next and creating havoc! I swear hes been watching my cats do the same  

Im off out this morning for a bit of retail therapy... with £4!   lol. Least it gets me out of the house! 

How is everyone this morning?

Specialmum, sorry I think what the others have said is correct. Let us know how she gets on and wish her luck from us   Oh and I thought I would do an AF dance for you as I have been reading about how its not shown up yet and how blumin annoying that is for you!  

                  HOPE THAT HELPS! 

Oh and Em's gonna rob a bank and treat us all to a holiday she said   I helped her with the idea of robbing a bank and said she could then get the net sorted with all the money but she said she would also take us all on a holiday too! YAY! 

Love jojo (who is feeling gobby again!)


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo if you got the sales at Debs you can get 2 red herring t shirts for your £4 - I got lots of them!!!! Although you have to like stripes.....

Might have a wander to the shops myself!

Hello everyone
R
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning lovely ladies .. I am happy happy happy as by Boots scales I have lost 6lbs since last Saturday 
[fly]              [/fly]

Yay 

Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Thats fantastic !!!!! Well done Cat!!!


----------



## cleg

right Cat which boots store was it cos im going in  

morning all   have to be quick as must wash my greasy mop  

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi JoJo 

Thank u for the af dance!!  and i will pop back on when i know how she is doing...im awaiting news! xxxxx


----------



## max_8579

Well done cat thats brilliant 

Well i have just been for a smear test and the nurse was really nice.She sais that ive got a high up cervix whatever that means.So told me to put a pillow under my bum after   to keep the    in.

She had fertility prob an didnt get her 1st child untill she was 40 so she knows what im goig through and talked to me 4 ages bless her.She said my consultant had no right to speak to me like that either.Shes not thin but they still helped her.x

Hope everyones ok.xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi max, your nurse sounds lovely bless her. hope you;re ok  

wow cat thats fabbo news! i want some of them scales too lol. i did go to boots but didnt dare weigh myself  

oh didnt go into debenhams staly... did go to dorothy perkins and new look though and got 2 jumpers and a top - total of £9!!! so was pleased with that   oh and i have gone down a dress size aparently as had been buying size 16 tops but they were massive on me today   

hows everyone else?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Well done Jo - itsnt that the best thing when you try something on and its took big....  my jeans are like that at the moment and I am conning myself its cos I have lost weight, actually its cos they need a wash and they have gone a bit baggy - but I can dream!

Max, I have a tipped uterus (dont really know what that is either) but I also do the pillow thing, I stay like that all night, or I sleep with my feet up on the wall (at the head end).

Cleg - solution to a greasy mop, have hedgehog hair like mine and then you can wax i into oblivion!!!!!  I dont think I have the patience for long hair. Good job I massive (.)(.) or people would think I was a boy!!!

R
x


----------



## NuttyJo

nah i like cleg's hair... is it still curly?  

and im not sure of the right word for it but i was told my uterus is folded over my bladder or something... aparently wont effect fertility   but i aint so sure about that


----------



## USFL

? for anyone that might be able to answer....

I am on clomid and everything i have read says that you ovulate 5-7 days after you finish your last pill....i did an ovulation calculater and it said that i would ovulate a week later than if I got by the day I finished the last pill...

now I don't know if we did BMS on the right dates!!!!! I am on CD 19. 

any advise?? so  , should be on


----------



## NuttyJo

hi usfl

i would personally have bms cd10-cd20 (or longer if you can manage it!) and then you are bound to catch the right time! do you normally have longer cycles? as this could effect which day you ovulate on. i wouldnt worry too much about the 5-7 days after taking the last pill as clomid can make your cycles shorter or longer than they normally are anyway so its just a guessing game half the time!  

good luck


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi USF

Sorry cant really help, but I was advised (on here) to have BMS from CD 10 - and we carried on til about day 20 to try and catch any opportunity! (DH was quite happy!)


R
x


----------



## USFL

Going out of Town this weekend...    probably have to do another round of the clomid....my cycles are usually 31 days. usually have irregular periods but for some reason started reguler back in August. Although, every now and again it would be thrown off by a week or so. 
Well thanks for the advise....


----------



## NuttyJo

by that count, i would gestimate you ov'd about cd16/17 if your cycles are 31 days long , hope that helps?


----------



## USFL

well, had bms last night, so maybe I caught the ending of the ovulation time frame...thanks for your help. 
I really hope it works this month....I have been so tired, don't feel like doing anything but going to bed. 
I have been trying not to read to much into anything and trying to stay busy at work...but can't help but let my mind wonder..


----------



## katylou

Hi everyone  
Well done Cat!   
I'm on day 20 here, and I'm having af-type cramps and funny dragging feelings.  Since I didn't have any cycles before, and I didn't ov on first clomid cycle (don't think I have again either  ) I'm not used to this - does this sound normal?  
I'm sitting eating brazil nuts here - good for my lining, and they're covered in nice, bitter dark chocolate - good for my soul  
Hope everyone's having a good day,
Katy x


----------



## cleg

USFL Jo has give you good advice but i would say only do it every other day from CD 10 till you cant anymore   goodluck  

Staly my hair was short but trying to grow it out now  

Jo no my hair isnt that long anymore i had it all chopped but now its a long bob, still goes curly but the straightners sort that out  

Katy its easy to pick at every little niggle i wouldnt worry to much   when you due to test ??

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hello sorry not read your posts im just cooking a curry after a disastrous day at work and having a beer!!!!!  

hey everyone it weekend!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
L xx


----------



## cleg

aww there is a new girl in the flat above me + her parents have been helping her sort the flat out, the other morning they woke me up as she had locked herself out + i let them in + the mum has just knocked on the door with bunch of M&S tulips awwww bless isnt that lovely

linlou enjoy your beer hunny 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

ah cleg thats nice... of you and them its lovely to be appreciated aint it?  

im enjoying a bevy right this minute!!!!


----------



## cleg

i am not drinking now till after TX, i have decided   no i decided a while agao + have called it a day on the booze all in a good cause ey  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hi girls what plans do you all have for the weekend?

kel


----------



## abbybella

Evening all!

Just come back from a funeral (my DH's uncle) was very sad, he was only 54  
Got sore boobs and being a grumpy ass cow right now lol so everyone is avoiding me  

Not working this weekend which is great, going to lie in tommorow (hopefully!!) And then get round to some housework.... my flat is like a tip

XX


----------



## cleg

abbybella   not nice when anyone passes but so yourng is sad   hope you enjoy your lie in you sound liek you could do with it  

Kelli you good ?? i am off to the north easties meet tommorow, cant wait to see everyone   i know they all weird but they make me laff   shhh dont tell em  

  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Im ok thanks hun feel realy bloated today  

Enjoy your self at the meet  

kel


----------



## cleg

yes funny you should say you are bloated cos you look it hunny   i will be sure to have a good day, it always is they are a great bunch + love it when the little ones are all there  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

abbybella sorry about dh uncle its so hard especially when people are young hope you are OK and dh xx

weekend plans i am meeting my friend for lunch tomorrow we are going to a new bar in town im hoping its good!! dh is going on football match with my dad its so wonderful they get on so well then it will be a quiet night in for us and my mum and dads sunday for roast dinner and then back to work   short week though next week have booked some time off for my birthday - im getting a stepper machine to keep up the healthy routine!!!

mum is going away with her sisters on the 23rd and wants me to do pg test before she goes but i just hate doing the things and leave them as long as possible, i have put cycle as 36 days on ticker as it was last month but they vary from 31 days to 62!!!!

have a good weekend you all

L xx


----------



## abbybella

Hiya
Meant to be on a girls night out tommorow night but don't know if i can be bothered (lol) I always drink far too much wine and i'm meant to be trying to be healthier ttc.

Last time i went out with my friends we ended up in a gay bar and i was dancing (not very well) around a pole.... so i can't be trusted! lol

You got anything planned for your Bday Linlou? 

Hope everyone else has a lovely weekend   Anyone up to anything exciting?
X


----------



## cleg

linlou so you gonna test on the 20th is that right  well then your mam will knwo the result in time for her going, thats of course if you wanna tell her   keep her waiting i would  

abbybella a gay bar, dancing round pole, have i met you   when used to go out, many many moons ago my friends fella was a doorman in a pub then in a gay club after hours so we used to get in for free, well free admission, great music   i was the one on the bar most nights  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Cleg i measured my bump for 2nd tri and OMG 45 and ha half inches all round    Yey I'm a fatty   

I'm going to my DH aunty's party 2mrw but i don't like her much   she thinks she is stuck up and she is far from it. She not 2 keen on me cos i tell it how it is    Should be fun fun fun  


Hope you all have fun

kel


----------



## linlou17

hi not sure when to test im getting nervous already  

for my birthday we are having something to eat with my mum dad sis her bf and their kids not sure if going out or getting take away at mums as its hard with kids not too many places cater for kids near us where the food is decent, think me and dp will go out alone for a meal as well and a rest from work is always especially nice on your birthday, yes?

looking forward to seeing my friend its been a while so plenty to catch up on (gossip gossip gossip!!)

L xx


----------



## angelus

Cleg...im not talking to you anymore...you keep ignoring my ******** requests...jo asked you nicely to be my friend to and you have just left me out in the cold......


----------



## linlou17

dp thinks im obsessed hasnt said as much but im sure he does, maybe i should keep  but was talking about my job post baby and child care etc i know im not even pg yet but hopefully i will be soon and these things need planning and i like to be organised but then if i say " if i get pg" and he always corrects to "when i get pg" so he must think the same? i hope its _when_

sorry i know its friday night so i will buck up now!! 

L xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo u ok hun?

Hiya angelus,whats ur name on ********?x


----------



## linlou17

ooh ive not cleg as my friend either!!!!!  

please be my friend!!!!


----------



## linlou17

max are you on face book? can i find you too?


----------



## abbybella

Yeah we prefer the gay bar- its better music and you don't get any hassle from men trying to chat you up which is great    I always seem to make a fool of myself, i dance so bad   All a good laugh though

Not been on a girls night out since b4 Xmas though so will see if i fancy it tommorow. Been slobbing about a lot at home these last few weeks (when not working) so do me good to get out maybe.

I love eating out linlou, just don't get to do it much! I never cook really when i'm at home (or make really easy meals) I cook all day at work (i'm a chef) so when i get home i am SOOOO lazy its unreal.

XX


----------



## angelus

Yay max...be my friend....im carla emery xx


----------



## linlou17

abbybella my friend dp is a chef and im like "oooh you lucky thing i bet he makes you loads of good tea's" and she told me she does the cooking as he is at it all day, which i guess i understand but i dont think i could ever get fed up with food!!!!

i dont go out _out_ i haven't for ages i either go to friend house or have them here (although usually theirs as they have children ) or we go out for a meal or maybe its just that the clubs here are not my scene!!! or maybe im just past it LOL 

im lindsay zelly on face book and im in fi and maj's friends if you want to find me!!

L xx


----------



## cleg

aw angelus so sorry hunny i dont really go on there   i will pop on later + add you as me matey  

xxx


----------



## angelus

Cleg...apology kind of accepted ish....  

Linlou...you starting to freeze me out too?..your on mine aswell as fi and maj

Right thats it...full diva strop coming on...this is me flicking my hair and threatening to leave!


----------



## cleg

go on girl show us what you got   

xxx


----------



## maj79

[fly]HELLO[/fly]

11 pages  only been gone a couple of days  . I have read over but all I can remember is hello to the newbies  , Marmite urghhhhhhhhhh and KFC mmmmmmmmmm  Hope you are all ok tho 

After a few cuppas and a sob story of being of work with nothing to do the lad next door has given my his password to get onto his internet 

Em xx


----------



## cleg

right i am on funwall but cant see any friends requests, then i do have over 400   can you do it again angelus ??

hi em you got that naughty puter sorted now 

xxx


----------



## maj79

For now anyway Cleg   How is ya hun


----------



## cleg

im good hunny, cant believe i am only about a week away before TX kicks off   certainly has come snuck up round the back + tapped me on the shoulder  

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Waaaaaayy to many pages to catch up on  

Only thing I will say is I LOVE GAY BARS   Well one of my best mates is gay, a girls best accessory is a gay man


----------



## cleg

i wanna take you to a gay bar gay bar gay bar   have you all hear that song ??

hi there shelly you been ok, not seen you for bit  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Yep Shell we all got to have one   Gay Bars are wayyyyyyyy more relaxed then straight bars, well the ones I used to go to anyway

Flippin' Heck Cleg that has flown, how are you feeling ??


----------



## Shellebell

I'm good. DH has been home today so we have had a really relaxing day together.


----------



## cleg

im feeling ok, just want to get started to make sure all will go ahead, FSH levels were high at last bloods fingers crossed they will be lower now  

agree that gay bars are more relaxed   brilliant atmosphere  

xxx


----------



## cleg

right goodnight me mad muckers   really pooped so will probably catch you all on sunday now so dont gob too much  



xxx


----------



## maj79

Night Cleg


----------



## Shellebell

Right, just had a read back, I will try and remember as best as I can

Katie ~ So sorry to hear your news hun   but it was soo good to hear how   you are. But if you ever feel upset/angry/depressed make sure you share you hear   
Jo ~ I was   at you being thrown off a site, what on earth did you do   I hope you are feeling brighter tonight  
Maj ~ So you fluttered your eyes at the neighbour then   I hope you are resting well, you on light duties at work yet ?

Nope thats all   I am watching TV which ain't helping me remember  

Love ya all
Shelley XXx


----------



## maj79

I have been off since Tuesday and I will be on the helpdesk for 2 weeks when I go back to cover so it is just phone work which means I can take it easy. Just got to see what happens from there  

Its hard work trying to take it all in isn't it   Any luck on the job front yet


----------



## Shellebell

not yet hun, but haven't been looking 100% yet, but suppose I had better get a move on soon 

nighty night girls


----------



## max_8579

linlou17 said:


> max are you on face book? can i find you too?


Yes its maxine smith.x


----------



## max_8579

What treatment you having cleg? And who are you on **?x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Will catch up on personals, but Im on panic alert !!!!!

Can all you ladies on face book not mention FF or ttc to me on there "my daughter has just asked to be added as a friend" and I havent told her, for the obvious "mum thats terrible, your way too old" road I dont want to go down unecessarily  

Thanks xx


----------



## NuttyJo

wont mention it ok fi!

i hant read all ive missed yet cos i cant see   ooooops


----------



## Crazy Fi

_*KatiEE*, just to say I'm thinking of you hunny .. 

*Lou*, thanks for p/m, lets hope the clairvoyant is right ... I saw one last year and no matter how I pestered her, she wouldnt commit to answering that question for me , just kept saying that the spirits wouldnt answer her either way as to whether I would get pregnant.Enjoy your weekend girl xx

*USFL*...how you settling in here? I would do BMS from day ten up until your opk's show a result,

*Jo* glad to see your back to your old self ... GOBBY LOL! the forum youve been banned from, is that the one where you got
called a troll? Come on spill the beans, what happened? give us some juicy gossip lol.. How did the massive shopping spree go?

Congrats with the weight loss *Cat* ...

*Special mum*, hope you got the advice you needed, sorry I cant help on that..

How you doing *Kel*, you having roast dinner with Marmite gravy Sunday lol? A/F stopped on day 19 with tabs, thanks for asking Kel, saw doctor yesterday for smear and tests, but gotta wait 6 wks + for womb biopsy, not good eh!Nice to see you sound more cheery hun xx

*Maj*, your back hun HOORAY..... see I went on strike and didnt come on, till you came back....what a neighbour,

*Cat* have you got shares in mar yeuch mite?

*Cleg*, does that mean that whenever you go awol we can assume your eating lol?  I cant be doing with straighteners, unless DH does it for me,thinking of having all mine chopped off..fancy the short and razored look, but i bet ill age ten years, and be like Samson....Cleg is that the bloke who gave you all the craps' flat, has he left? A week til TX does that mean a/f has come?

*Staly* I agree I dont know how Kel does it I get DH withdrawal symptoms five minutes after Ive dropped him off for work .. 

*Abbybella*, fingers crossed its implantation, Gawd i was dancing round pole in club on my 40th, just like a hussy, scarey thing is I have no memory of it, was bladdered, got told next morning! now you ladies know why I avoid the tipple

*Max*, ditto again , I had my smear yesterday and doc said same to me about cervix , I had to put my hands under my bum so she could reach, which made it even more painful when she caught my pubes in screw thing, as I felt trapped ouch!!

*Katylou*, good luck for this cycle..

*Angelus*, you go strop girl! show em how its done, Cleg and Lou could be your enterrage for the day as punishment lol...

*Shelley*, good to hear you had a snug day with your other half, thats nice isnt it...

Well Ive had the most stressful day of 2008 so far, absolutely mentally drained, fingers crossed this weekend levels out ..._


----------



## cleg

o oo right Fi so many ??'s   i wont ever mention on face book that you are a FF'er hunny   right as for TX no it will be about a week till A/F, you know what she's like she might go AWOL, i have my EC penciled in for 17th march though so not long, when A/F does come it will be bloods then i have the pill here ready   as for the straightners i normally walk round like a shaggy dog   + yeah the bloke who was a nasty piece of work moved out, i could have sworn i told you i was that excited   he said he had enough of me complaining    eee cheeky blighter   + yes if i go AWOL its either a interesting bit on TV, toilet break or stuffing me face with summit scrummy  

right this was a quick one as getting picked up in a mo, i trust you are all going to be good today   yeah right, bet you got lots to be getting upto  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

oooops was about to say 'morning girls' then looked at the time!

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j260/jo_robinson01/?action=view&current=Video013.flv

thats my pup and next doors pup playing together the other day 

how is everyone today? am i the only one hungover and in a foul mood?!  sorry if i text anyone last night... i was a bit tipsy! 

i have reads through everything but i cant remember what you all wrote now so sorry!!!

someone asked why i was banned from another forum... well aparently i am a trouble maker and just cos of what happend with the foster dog really. cat said she would join and cause trouble for me instead lol


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and i meant to say... dh has agreed to look into adoption after august (when the bankruptcy finishes)        I am well chuffed! Am off the anti depressants too so that will mean I will have nothing that they can use to stop me from adopting hopefully   Although I am worrying that they will say no due to us not trying IVF etc first?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello everyone

Had a very frustrating day - been wedding dress shopping for my sister, and we have very different tastes! I wanted to shake her sometimes!!!! 

Jo, thats great news - I dont think they can hold the IVF thing over you... if you didnt want to have even more invasive treatment but did want a family, surely that choice is your right? Good luck with on this road.

R
x


----------



## Shellebell

Awwww Jo ~ That is fantastic news hun   I'm sure they would ask about history etc but it wouldn't go against you. Why not ask on the adoption boards 
Staly ~ Wedding shopping is a nightmare, I left my mate to it in the end until she had some idea of what she wanted  
Cleg ~ Oooo not long now til tx   
Fi ~ Loads of   hun, sounds like you need it  

Well DH has done some overtime today and isn't used to manual work anymore. He has aches and pains all over   He looks like a 90 yr old man   I have sent him to have a warm bath and he has gone to bed with ibuprofen. He is meant to be finishing off tomorrow   

love n hugs 
Shelley Xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

    I wont mention ff on ******** hun,wont she ask how u know us all though?
    Sorry bout your smear i couldnt help   though.I know i shouldnt, .x

Jo
thats good news hun i bet ur cheered upnow.x,

Hi stalyvegas.i love shopping for weddings,i wish i could do it all over again.I did get stressed though 

Hi cleg,maj and any1 ive missed.x


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh me and you could be wedding planners max! i love wedding shopping too  

ta for the good luck wishes   feeling well happy and excited... hurry up august!!!

how is everyone today? its well quiet


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

    That would b great hun lets do it,i can just see us now    Obviously we would have to sample the booze too


----------



## max_8579

Im bored so gonna bubble blow


----------



## max_8579

Wow ive jus looked at my bubbles for 1st time in ages,im way behind  

Im talking to myself now


----------



## maj79

Hello All

Fi dont worry I will keep my gob well and truley   on  FF. my neighbour is sound and it helps that he had a crush on me for years   

Jo shall we all join and cause havoc  

Hi Max how are you today  

Hi eveyone else, once again after reading I have forgotten   and it was only one page


----------



## NuttyJo

lol that sounds like a good plan max! especially the booze tasting part   i have blown you a few bubbles but it keeps going wrong when i try and do too many   will keep trying!

maj... scan soon init?   am excited!


----------



## maj79

Aweek tuesday bit it feels like a life time away, it is dragging so much   Are you still hungover?


----------



## NuttyJo

nah feel ok now, didnt drink last night cos still felt rough from friday night lol 

hurry up scan! hurry up scan!


----------



## maj79

Just trying to decide wether to buy you !!


----------



## linlou17

hi ladies will try to catch up with you all tomorrow just got back from mum and dads for tea and have been to get some videos so me and dp are guna snuggle up and be lazy now!!!!

talk to you again soon

L xx


----------



## cleg

Jo goodnews about you coming of the AD's hope you are doing it through the doc + not on your own though   + as for the adoption, WOW what a turnaround on DH's part   maybe the whole situation, you not being in a great place emotionally + financialy was taking its toll on him hence the probs + now you are coming out the other side thats great   as for them wanting to know why you wouldnt want to try with IVF its purely personal choice + as someone has already said they would not hold that against you, if you feel you have nowhere else to go regardign TX + dont want to put yourse;ves through it then so be it but understand that the adoption process is invasive too, all be it not physically but emotionally, maybe you should have a peak on the adoption boards + have a read, wouldnt hurt to get a little info  

aww Maj not long for your scan hunny   cant wait to hear your news  

right all me other beauties Fi, Cat, Angelus,Kelli, Staly, Max, Rosie, Shelley, Linlou, Specialmum (hows your friend ??), Abbybella, Kattie, USFL, Katylou hope your all good

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hey linlou have fun watching films with dh  

maj, buy meeeeeeeeeeeeee! although i am getting expensive lol  

cleg, yeah i have been looking on the adoption boards for a while now and i know it will be hard but if we're approved then theres a kind of guaruntee (sp?) of getting a child... it sounds bad putting it that way though   but i really dont think i could cope with ivf. my reasoning is that they actually put embies back in you and i would see it as them putting a baby in me and then if it didnt stick i would be totally gutted... if that makes sense?   i really dont think i could cope with that. 

me and dh   tonight so things are looking up! excuse the pun  

and i did mention comming off the AD's to the doc but we never arranged it so i started having one every other day, then every 3 days and so on until i didnt take any. this has been for the past 4-5 wks so i didnt do it over night. going to the docs to tell him and see what he says! i feel so much more in control of myself now im not on them though and i can actually feel happy or sad for a change. 

cleg i have bought you on ********


----------



## maj79

Cant afford you now Jo   no one wants o buy me  

Glad you got a bit


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello all

Its been a very quiet day on here today! I have been shattered, have spent most of the day on the sofa - just feel totally drained. If anyone hasnt already seen Pirates of the Carribean 3, save yourself 2 hrs 45 mins - its rubbish, even worse than the 2nd one!!!! Why cant they make all 3 films as good as the first.

Im off to bed soon as cant keep eyes open, hope everyone has had a good weekend.

Maj - I see the midwife for the first time when you have your scan. Good luck.

Night night
R
xx


----------



## cleg

night Staly hun  

Jo what do you mean bought me  was i cheap like   dont want you to think i was having a go there hun bout the adoption + i can completely understand that you dont want to put yourself through IVF just want you to be aware that the adoption process is far from easy + can put just as much pressure on you   as for the AD's as long as you are weaning yourself off + not doing it in one but you should see GP too hunny   glad you + DH are back on track  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i liked that film staly

and em you cant afford me cos you've stolen all my cheapo pets!!! lol   i have bought you  

and yeah you was well cheap cleg   you're now my pet! mwhahahaha! and no i didnt think you was having a go babe, appreciate the advice


----------



## maj79

Cleg the more we fight over buying you the more expensive you get  

I watched it the other week Staly and thought the same as you, went on for farrrrrrrr too long. Good luck with your midwife, it shouldn't be too long after that that you get your scan should it?? Night hun


----------



## cleg

Jo DP laffing asking if i your behitch   

Em so no one was fighting over me then ey  

 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

they are now cleg! em keeps stealing you off me!!!   i have given maj a nickname 'cheaky pet stealing monkey'


----------



## Stalyvegas

Im glad I got it on Sky Box office. so it was only 4 quid, rather than buying the DVD - I kept wondering how long it had left.....  my sister fell asleep hal way through!

Will be a couple of weeks after midwife app I think for a scan, was last time so probably be about 13 weeks (fingers crossed) when I get a scan.

Night ladies.
R
x


----------



## maj79

Was that you you tinker   well I decided to go for quantity


----------



## cleg

get to bed you said you were going aaaaaaaaaaages ago   nite again babe  

aww i got my eternity ring on friday, that means me + DP together forever, when i told him he laffed   cheek  

aww love it when someone fights over me  

xxx


----------



## cleg

right i am off for the night girls, been a long day today + wanna chill infront of tv, not that theres owt on like  

talk tommorow, until then be gooooood  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

night cleg.... you're getting expensive btw!


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj im fine thanx,how are you? bet ur looking 4ward 2 scan 

Thanx for bubbles jo 

Hi linlou hope you have a luvly snugly night


----------



## maj79

Night Cleg  

Hi Max I am sound ta, I am trying not to think about it so it gets her quicker   Glad to hear you are ok  

Jo stop nickin' my pets


----------



## NuttyJo

its war maj!  

god my tummy has gone massive   about time for ohss to set in.... getting worried  

max, i am fighting maj for you on ******** lol, she keeps stealing you off me!


----------



## maj79

Its the other way round Max she is taking you off me  

Its not fair to be war as you have more money


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh now you've been pinched off me maj!   

i think im off for the night, gonna watch tv and drink loads of water to help my tummy 

nighty night xxx


----------



## maj79

Night hun


----------



## max_8579

Nice to know somebody cares enough to fight over me


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning, its eerily quiet on here this am


----------



## NuttyJo

morning everyone!

maj have pm'd you

hey staly, hows u?

max, i wanna buy you but em might cry if i do lol... shes already stolen cleg from me!

how is everyone feeling?

linlou and angel, you're very quiet?

fi   

love jo x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning everyone

I am so tired, I thought a good nights sleep might help but I am still totally shattered, DD has gone for a nap so I think I might do the same!!!  I was going to go for a walk but I dont think i have enough energy....

Dont understand this buying people of ********...  its all too technical for me!

Got to tidy the kitchen, it looks like a man has been cooking and used every pan plate and utensil...
Have a good day
Rach
xx


----------



## cleg

im here all be it not awake fully but here  

like you Stally i had a awful nights sleep, kept waking tossing turning   + god awful dreams   but a new day + hopefully one closer to A/F  

have a nice nap hunny  

Fi how are you ?

xxx


----------



## linlou17

how are you all i am so poorly was being sick from 4am until around 11 this morning none stop think i got dp stomach bug ive had an hours sleep and have just eaten some toast but im so tired

hope you are all better than i am

L xx


----------



## cleg

aww linlou DP been sick this morn too   must be that last effects of that horrid bug, you rest though + drink plenty  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

dp is ok but he was unwell last weds thurs so think i must have picked it up off him, so nice of him to share his bugs with me NOT!!!! oh i fell terrible and look a state my hair is like edward scissor hands and my skins about the same colour as his too cant be botherd to get ready today tho. i have managed some toast and a bit of juice wish dp was home early but he got to work until 4 o'clock today


----------



## cleg

aww bless, snuggle up in bed + yes very very kind of him to share his bugs with you, i have been lucky that i have not caught anything off DP this time, i have a good immunity  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

i never used to get ill but in my new job there are so many bugs going around someone is always ill and thing just get passed around. i have got heating and fire on full and am starting to feel better just a little worn out i just woke up and thought OMG im going to be sick and couldnt stop but it seems to have gone as quick as it came (weird!) hope you have had a nice weekend? did i read you got ring off dp how lovely   dp told me it is leap year and i should propose to him lol i told him its a boys job and he gota do it!!!!!

L xx


----------



## cleg

yes lin i got my eternity ring   its lurrvely + perfect match for engagement ring   as for it being leap year i said i wouldnt mind gettign married on 29th feb, then you only have a anniversary every 4 yr   but he said no  

what do you think he would do if you did ?? 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

congrats on the ring i bet they are lovely, how nice that they are matching.  are you planning getting married soon?

i wont be asking i think he would say yes (ooh hope i dont sound too confident!!) he said he was scared to ask incase i said no, ok long story short but i have been married before (biggest mistake of my life) and when first met dp always said i was not interested in marriage and i think he worries although he knows i love him more than anything ever. i would love to marry him but he was saying to me - id ask if i knew you would say yes, would you? i told him there was only one way to find out!!!! do you think im cruel?


----------



## cleg

no not cruel just called self preservation + i think he knows that you love him, bless well he is testing the waters, my DP been married before, he always said that he would never do it again, once bitten twice shy kinda thing so when he proposed to me i was shocked, he done it just before his 40th + he went all weird + quiet so i though he was having a fit at turning 40   it wasnt he said he had a lot to think about + he never went into it lightly  

we in no rush now, i did say that if i fell would like to get hitched before bub comes but that will probably be the last thing on me mind  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

yes i had always thought would like to be married before i had a baby but just did not want one with my ex and things have just not worked out that way for me but dp is wonderful im so lucky to have him as my dp or dh. i think we will get married one day question is though when?... watch this space!! lol


----------



## cleg

1st things 1st let him ask you    it'll happen + when he does ask you there is nothing to say you have to do it there + then   we have been engaged coming up 5 yr this yr, yes yes really long engagement   we did set a date but decided to spend the cash + go on our jollies  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

id never rush him into asking me but would definitely say yes and then we could think about when and where. i spent my wedding fund off mum and dad last time   but not bothered about anything too fancy.  oooh i want a holiday thinking of going away for  a week end of april with mum and dad my uncle has an apartment in spain so parents will pay for that and we just have to fund flights and spends so that will be nice but mil and fil asked us to go to a fishing village with them also so in a dilemma    dp wants to go spain with my mum and dad as much as his parents are great dont know how we would cope a whole week with them!!! his mum has had a lot of problems and im not sure there would be much for us to do if dp and his dad were off fishing all day so i think it will be sunny spain for us. is it safe to fly if you are pg (   thinking)

L xx


----------



## cleg

if my TX works then i will be past 20 wks + if all is ok then nowt will stop me getting on that plane   i think i would'nt fly before 16wks + i know you aint allowed to fly after 28wks, my friend had to get a letter off her GP when she went away when PG, the thing being she was howge + looked full term   so needed a note to say she was only 26 wks + to say that on her return flight she would be under the 28wk mark

its weird when you have to think of all these things yet not even PG yet   ee the things we do  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

i know when i spoke to cons secretary she said that us ladies have to make so many changes to our lives that usually apply to most women once they get pg or have a baby and we have to do it all before hand!!!  my sister is getting married end of may and im supposed to be bridesmaid!!!  then theres the flying issue to consider and think im packing in the beer all together!!!

does clomid shorten/lengthen cycles or does it vary? mine are always irregular and were on 50mg (34, 31 and 43 days) cons always says i should get into 28 day cycle with clomid but i dont seem to last month was 36days ( without clomid) so thats what im thinking for this cycle. keep getting pains in my sides but no af yet

L xx


----------



## cleg

i think clomid affects different peeps in different ways hunny, my cycles were shortened ever so slightly, i was 28 days but went down to 25-26   not much difference, but they were the same while taking clomid, if you get me, all cycles were shorter than my cycles off clomid, some peeps get lengthened cycles  

as for you quitting the beer, you do + i will  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

it did not bother me all week but i f elt like i shoul dhave drink at weekend (tradition and all?!!!) but wasnt really alll that bitherd for it mon-fri is definate no no although my birthday is thursday will have to wait and see if af arrives before then. have you drank this week?

L


----------



## cleg

yeah i had glass wine last night, dont drink all the time nice to have a glass to unwind   once A/F here i wont be drinking no more  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

well you best make the most of it!!! is it all systems go when af arrives do you know when it is due?

im so praying mine does not come but if its going to i wish it would just come and then i can arrange scan and will hopefully be given injection to ovulate i have never had follicles measured before ive had internal scan though and was painless i hope that the follicles are ok i had scan to check for pcos but i dont have it so that was good news for me but that was a long time ago


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello there

Feel so much better after a nap - just feel drained all the time! 
Sorry you are not well Linilou, sick bugs are the worst, last time I had one I was ill all over the kitchen floor - it was horrendous - I couldnt even get up! Keep wrapped up and keep to plain foods & liquid - hope you feel better soon.

As for flying, I think Cleg is right, I wouldnt normally fly very early (although saying that I did fly when I was about 9 weeks with DD but it was just bad timing and I had to go), and then you can fly up to about 26 weeks ish and a bit longer if its under a 4 hours flight, but they can be a bit grumpy about things unless you have a doctors note.

I was gutted - I booked a holiday diving in Egypt before I found out I was pg with DD and even took out the insurance (something I never do) and then found out I wasnt covered for being pregnant!!!!! And I would have been going when I was about 37 weeks. Was raging, they let us swap it in the end for something else but I had to pay cancellation/amendment charges etc.... what a con!

R
xx


----------



## linlou17

yes sounds like a con staly!! will tell my mum i wont be going if im pg so its up to them what they do its my uncles apartment so its not too bad dont think mum would want to take any risks either.

i just fee like im planning my life on "ifs" at the moment

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg... flooding again Im afraid as soon as I came off tablets  

You ladies are making me go all melancholy talking about weddings, I had  the smallest one (just hate being centre of attention, so had only 11 guests,) then had meal jumped on plane and came back and friends had arranged all of our wedding night "disco" for us when we returned, it was like a fairytale from beginning to end.. Absolutely perfect, OH I wish I could re live that week...... it was perfect, and Im still so madly in love with him, and treasure every moment..... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... gotta be grateful for what we havve sometimes havent we... 

just remembered, funny moment,lol, I never wear skirts (hate them) but made exception on wedding day, when we got to airport I went to the toilet, and came out and walked for ages down to our terminal, Dh thought it was hilarious to let me do the walk before telling me my skift was tucked in my thongs, and then only when I was at a stand still at terminal and the same people looking  

Lou, hope your feeling better soon, and the little hope its not a bug    You let him propose to you, it'll keep him in his place, men need to go through the nervous thing lol me reckons , my Dh propsed to me in a pub, while my dad was on his death bed, so he could still ask my dads permission (not that he could answer) but it was a beautiful sentiment... but I told him he still had to do it the proper way on his knee   no escape...principal.... and he did hee hee ... 

Staly hope your better soon ..


----------



## abbybella

Afternoon girls
hope everyone had a good weekend? Hate mondays going back to work is awful ughhhhh
Didn't do much this weekend, played the wii! Oh i lead an exciting life  

XX


----------



## NuttyJo

fi... go to the doctors

i had a simple wedding... just me and dh in cyprus. the witnesses were the wedding co-ordinator and our travel rep lol. was scary but would reccommend it!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo doc said I may start to bleed again after tablets finished, but only if it persists to go back to her, it may wear off after few days, thanks for caring hunny


----------



## linlou17

if we get married abroad i just know my mum would want to come but dp mum is not well enough and has never been abroad, think will have a quiet one here somewhere but im letting him ask me!!!!  

jo your picci of wedding you used to have on was lovely  

fi im clinging to the hope its not a bug but feel more and more like af is about to start  
your wedding and honeymoon sounds perfect apart from the flashing of your ar*e bit!!!      
hope the bleeding stops soon you're really going through it, when did you stop the tablets?

abbybella we not too exciting here either had lunch with a friend but stayed in as we do every week watched films and dp played on ps3!!

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo thats what we wanted to do but were worried about offending people... then just as we'd made our minds up to do it, my mil unsuspectingly told us about her nephew who had gone off and got married and the mother hadnt even been invited and how awful she thought it was, without knowing we were planning similar... so we thought ..... for an easy life in the end lol

Lou, stopped Sat bleeding started more or less straight away


----------



## linlou17

fi if it doesnt ease soon i would go back to docs did they say how long it should take?

my mum wouldnt like to be there so thats why its a bit out of question for us although it should really be just about what the bride and groom want but i dont want to upset her or anybody else

ooo sorry to moan but my tummy is so sore  

dp home now yay!!! he says i gots eat but dont know what i fancy!!!
L xx


----------



## NuttyJo

just worried about you fi   you deserve some luck cos you've had loads to deal with lately  

and my family hardly get along and both our familes dont get on together either so we thought 'sod it, its our day, we'll do what we want'   his mum was upset to start with but she understood why we did it in the end and we did have a party for everyone after to make up for it

sorry you're feeling poo linlou   

i will put another wedding piccy up for you all to see!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah we tried to find a happy medium, had just close family for wedding and meal and then invites for all for party, when we got back.. but your right it is the bride and grooms day, especially when, like me its your 2nd wedding.... my mum never even bothered to come to our wedding do, and was quite happy if we wanted to elope  but it was the best week of my life, treated like a queen, and have been ever since..... Im so glad I kept believing there was a decent man out there for me... and then I got a million times better....

was gonna post a clip off a mobile of dancing on our own at wedding do, but its such a crapppy picture, never bothered, but to me its *very very* distorted treasure lol... Oh I wanna marry him all over again now   ... My knight in shining armour (ok sick bucket.. where are ya)


----------



## Crazy Fi

Excuse me  Maj, where are you? are still off work? cos if you are get back then you may actually get your **** on here !!


----------



## linlou17

ah fi your hubby sounds lovely you are so in love, im so happy with dp and know how lucky i am to have him even if we are not married although would love to be one day. 

its difficult being my second time i dont want a re run but still want it to be a specail day but what ever we do it will be specail i will be dp's wife (ooo ive gone all dreamy!) last time it was all wrong from the very 1st day but this time i reckon dp is worth the wait!!!!! our families are (mostly) ok and get on well with eachother its just dp mum very ill and cant travel, i dont want to get married in same church as last time but im sure we will work something out when the time is right

jo i love your picture it looks so beautiful there

if i lean on my right leg i get a shooting pain on that side really low down on my belly - i know the answer is probably not to lean on my right leg   but i keep checking if the pain is still there!! and it is


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lou    the answer was there in front of your eyes lol...... but yeah I know what you mean, even if I get toothache and it settles I find myself subconsciously prodding the tooth (massachist me!!)

Yeah totally agree, mine the same, youll find it very different this time cos your happy, Jos right its so about the couple especially when you know its right.... oh young love eh! or in my case old


----------



## angelus

BOO !


----------



## cleg

gobby bags  

FI big  's hunny, not nice you having to go through all this, listen to the girls though when they say go straight to GP's if it doesnt ease  

going to have a read back although i know you been gassing bout weddings  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

My wedding turned out really well, but was an absolute nightmare in the run up, in the end we have to dis-invite my MIL and we havent spoken since (peaceful bliss for almost 4 years now!). She is an alky and went mental when she realised we had invited DH's dad - from whom she divorced about 15 years before.....  all turned out for the best though, but I did think about eloping myself!

R
xx


----------



## cleg

we have thought about the whole white wedding thing, as i said earlier thats what we were planning but decided to go away instead   when we sat + looked at the guest list it was a no no, his mam is one of 12 so you can imagine + then there was my lot, we said we would go abroad but i would be happy down the registry office to tell you the truth  

had me tea now, was starving + wasting away  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Evening All you chatter boxes  

Fi I am back in work but was on a course today and I am on the helpdesk for the next 2 weeks so wont be able to come on in the day   How are you anyway hun  

Linlou I hope you feel better soon  

Staly how are you ??

The 2 angels (angel83 + ad7 have been quiet recently has anyone heard from them  

Hope every one is else is ok


----------



## cleg

hi Maj your right too the angels have been quiet   no doubt they have better things to do  

hope you are taking it easy missus

xxx


----------



## maj79

Yep I sat on my behind all day and slept with my eyes open   I tell you what I am shattered for it though   How long now till you start tx ?


----------



## cleg

not long hunny not long, A/F due friday hope she comes early  

glad you didnt staring yourslef   although they do say the less you do the tiring it is  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Evening girlies


----------



## cleg

evening chickie, you ok ??  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah cool except for hurty feet .. went round and round and round B&Q tonight and fell in love with loads of stuff ..it has so changed in there they do carpets and allsorts now !! I was in DIY heaven lol 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

you need to get out more  then if your owt like me i loooove the smell of new carpets + will sniff <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZZzer000%2526i%253D12%252F12%255F6%255F5%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







the life out of em in the shops 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi still feel terrible got cramping pains but no af!!!

its quiet on here so i will go back to BB and talk to you all tomorrow

L xx


----------



## cleg

nite nite Lin, have a good rest hunny  

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

maj79 said:


> The 2 angels (angel83 + ad7 have been quiet recently has anyone heard from them


Hiya all

sorry not been on clomid board  missed u all ........... im bk on the clomid again this mth

hope ur all ok?

xxxx


----------



## maj79

Hi AD how are you , get the feeling you need a big


----------



## angeldelight78

how u guess   .......sorry feeling a bit crap at the mo


----------



## maj79

Aw un you know we are always here if you are on Clomid or not


----------



## angeldelight78

thanks so much Maj         

On a good note its so good to see your pregnancy going well, thats made me smile   .........cant believe how quick its gone since you told us


----------



## angeldelight78

not sure if you seen already but i do have good news..........my progesterone was only 6.9/11.6 on 100mg clomid & was on 150mg this mth gone and my results were 105.07    i was well shocked      unfortuantly af got me on cd34 (getting cycles very regular now) and currently on cd 3 so started taking the dreaded pills yesterday 

when i rang for my results the nurse said i need to see the consultant within a week regarding my results shooting up so not sure whats going to happen, was worryin at 1st but i rang fertility clinic and registrar said as im due to take my clomid b4 seeing consultant then just to carry on taking the 150mg this mth


----------



## max_8579

OOH all this talk about weddings,ive only been married a year and would love to do the whole thing again,my d/h not too keen after the cost of the 1st one though 

We had a church wedding its what ive always dreamt off,i think having yourfamily and friends around you makes it really special.My brother gave me away because my dad isnt worth knowing,it did upset me though that my dad didnt give me away or come to the wedding because he didnt want to pay for anything.

Still it was the best day of my life and went much too fast.I was a bit shy and if i did it all again i wouldnt be as i know what to expect 

Im really happy though with my dh i love him to bits.xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi angel delight,

    Thats good news as mine was only 6 on 150mg.x


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya Max

thankyou xx  ..... how are you anyway?  are you on your break from clomid at the moment? hope ur well


----------



## maj79

I know it is flying. At least you are gettin regular and know you are ov'ing  

Max I think you should do it again


----------



## angeldelight78

max - just thought id say u look lovely in ur pic, havent seen you b4  xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Maj - have u had your 1st scan yet? or have i missed it


----------



## maj79

No its a week tomorrow that bit isn't flying


----------



## angeldelight78

aww brilliant - hope the week goes by......... i loved having my scans ..............do you know if having one baby or could there be a chance more     sorry had to ask


----------



## maj79

what you trying to do to me   Obv dnt know for deffo but it will more then likely just be the 1, neither of us have twins in the family


----------



## angeldelight78

you have to let us know and maybe show us ur scan pic


----------



## maj79

I will try my hardest to get my pic up here but no promises  

Anyways I a struggling to stay awake her so I am going to pop of to bo-bo land. Night Night


----------



## angeldelight78

night night xxxxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi angel delight,

          Yes im on a break from clomid as it wasnt working ive now got to lose 3st b4 any more treatment  Thanx for the compliment on my pic 

Maj stop encouraging me my dh will b on 2 u


----------



## angeldelight78

Max - sorry to hear clomid wasnt working        i hope you dont mind me saying but you dont look like you need to lose any weight


----------



## angeldelight78

think im gonna go 2 bed as im shattered - thankyou for being so lovely xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

morning girls, couldnt get online last night as had a mega powercut   ended up having to have takeaway for tea cos i couldnt cook anything and we were starvin but now feeling crap cos i have ruined the diet  

angel83 is ok, shes reading but not feeling up to posting lately   im sure she wont mind me telling you that as you're all worried about her

hi ad78 hope you're ok   great news about the cycles and ov'ing!  

max get married again! i loved my wedding and am planning on doing it again sometime lol (OBVIOUSLY WITH MY DH!) ohhhh Fi, you could renew your vows and me and Max could plan it as its gonna be our new business venture  

maj... ta for the pm   hope work isnt too poop! 

cat hi ya! we've got a b&q opening near me soon and im so excited! (saddo!!! lol)

cleg can me and max plan your wedding too? and linlous!   

hi to everyone else, this is getting to be a record number of pages we've got going now that we dont have a mod on ere   

love jo x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning Jo, I'd be as worried to have you as my wedding planner as Maj was to have you as her midwife lol   I'd prob end up with huskies in bridesmaid dresses, you p*sed up doing un enxpected speech, and Max too reading your boozy plans lol...  

Hi Angel  

Jo have we really got no mod looking over us, does that mean we have a licence then


----------



## max_8579

angeldelight78 said:


> Max - sorry to hear clomid wasnt working   i hope you dont mind me saying but you dont look like you need to lose any weight


Thanx angel delight,and everyone ive told what my consultant said has said the same as you,they look at me as if im bonkers when i say ive got to lose 3st.I am actually 16st ish though.


----------



## max_8579

Yeah jo lets arrange for fi to renew her vows  I wouldnt drink honest fi 

I would like to renew our vows when we been married 10yrs. x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol i need my eyes checked... read your post max as 'i'd like to renew our vows when we've been married jo' 

i thought you wanted to marry me!     

fi   how did you know what i was planning?!! hahahaha 

we have rosie looking after us but shes busy being a mummy so im guessing we can be naughty!


----------



## maj79

They must really really trust us on this site  

Hope you are all OK 

Big       to Angel83

Hope everyone else is Ok  

Fi run like the wind from Jo, or maybe I could help as well


----------



## max_8579

OOh jo u naughty girl  

Fi will never renew her vows with us 3 scaring her


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh I will...it will just be a big secret FROM YOU 3!! 

Thats all I'd need Maj joining the terrible twins and turning up as bloody santa or something!


----------



## maj79

A lovely red velevet dress, with white furry collars and cuffs


----------



## cleg

okok Jo i will let you + maj + linlou do me a virtual wedding plan   you better get started  

AD lovely to see you on the boards hunny, like it has been said before you can always pop on even thoughb you not on clomid  , i did notice that you levels had gone up + thats great news so fingers are crossed that the next lot of pills does the trick hunny  

Fi you good duckie ??

max, staly hellooooooo  

the board seems quiet it seems more like clomid chicks than clomid chicks lately, you dont think we scaring them owf   

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

It has gotten a bit quiet hasnt it Cleg,  

Ok Ive made a doctors appointment for Thurs, as Im getting a heavy aching feeling down there continually, started off on Sun like heavy a/f pains when the bleed restarted, but now its like this strong ongoing dull ache,but it keeps me awake, so thought best go back, but doctor will prob think Im hypochondriac, as she told me I may bleed a bit after coming off tablets, and said not to worry unless it became a problem, so I think she may be a bit exasperated by me this time .... Ive got this slight hope that maybe  its coincidence that it was normal a/f happened to arrive on Sun (day 2 thing is theyve been 40 days up to 60 plus since being on clomid...... oh this is driving me LOOPY!! Surely I couldnt get a/f after nearly 3 week bleed already Argghh!

Cleg are you mad! stupid question FI   Your gonna let them 3 loose on your wedding plans! ....can I watch


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg said:


> the board seems quiet it seems more like clomid chicks than clomid chicks lately, you dont think we scaring them owf
> 
> xxx


what, is it only me who doesnt get that sentance?!!!!  lol

i was thinking a nice sleigh pulled by huskies and lots of fake snow and a nice white dress with fluffy thing (dont remember the name for it... it covers the shoulders?) to keep you nice and warm. obviously its a winter wedding im planning lol!  then me, max and the other girlies will be bridesmaids of course


----------



## cleg

ok ok i meant more ex clomid chicks than clomid chicks  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

no expense spared eh Jo


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think the board mods have just given up on us and left us to it lol.... like naughty kids playing in a school with no teacher to observe


----------



## cleg

haha dont get too complacent Fi you never know who is watching  

glad you made another appointment + they wont think you are a hypo... yeah on of them, you need this to end now its been too long  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello all

Have had to do a mammoth trip to Tesco this morning as there is no food that I can stomach in the house! I have tried, unsuccesfully, to eat all sorts this week and in the end I gave up and went off to buy lots of things. And I have now managed to eat some lunch and it stay in my tummy....  I had half a tin of ravioli, 2 french fancies and then some haribo sweets! What a healthy lunch.....

R
x


----------



## maj79

Jo do you mean a Stole   Instead of throwing petals you could throw snow flakes, and instead a choir people dressed as old fashioned caroloers  

Fi hope you feel better soon  

Cleg I was thinking that the other day it seems to be more of us then actual clomid chicks, and they have started there own thread


----------



## cleg

how would you feel if we had our own thread?? i could start one off + then tell the other girls to take over this one  

we could call it NUTTERS  

xxx


----------



## maj79

I think it might be the best bet to be honest Cleg as 90% of us aren't on it now and those who are can still post with us as it will be a mixed journey. I think the name might be a little bit errrrr suitable


----------



## cleg

so are you all gonna start posting in the new thread then ladies, just so we can hand this one back to the clomid chicks ?? right any suggestions for a name ??

theres nothing to say we cant pop back on to offer support  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Is this an X clomid , preggars and anyone who wants to thread kind of idea? dont wanna loose my mates


----------



## Crazy Fi

But also understand if were treading on clomid toes too


----------



## linlou17

hey to you all just a quick message i am on my lunch break and am struggling today i have got constant achy pain down there its even effecting my walking i have developed a limp!!!!! taken pain killers and has eased slightly had some lunch but was a bit hot and sicky earlier, why is my body playing these cruel tricks on me. think its all a sign that af is due to arrive i just wish it would if thats the case and then i can get on with ttc and hopefully have scan this month. sorry i seem to have moaned for the past few days constantly.

how are you all?

fi - any better?

talk again soon

L xxx


----------



## maj79

And to see Rosie when she comes back errr I am thinking of a name 

Fi its for all of us, its just loads of newbies come on and our ramblings might scare them off


----------



## USFL

Is CD24 to early to test?


----------



## linlou17

i dont want to loose my mates  

can i post on both threads?

L x


----------



## linlou17

USFL when was af due hun?


----------



## cleg

yes FI its for us mad lot   just so we have somewhere we can call our own thats all + let the new clomid girls + girls who are still cycling can have this thread if they want it

linlou like i said there will be nothing stopping you from still posting on here to see peeps progress + offer support  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think its a great idea so long people dont feel segragated, it'd stop you preggars ladies and us x clomid chicks from feeling guilty.... and I think your right about that... just wouldnt want to upset anyone,

hows about "the after clomid cos were mates board"    .....................................  ................................  ........................   oh ok maybe not


----------



## maj79

USFL that is wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to early hun 

Linlou its an  'US' thread were any one is welcome, instead of it being a Clomid thread so of course you can


----------



## cleg

POST/INBETWEEN CLOMID GALS PART #1   what bout that


----------



## linlou17

cleg - sounds good and thanks i would miss ya's all too much if was not able to talk to you but i understand why you have suggested it

L x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah Lou, I think what girls are saying is that some people feel uncomfortable on this thread now. like they no longer belong, some feel guilty, some prob just want us off lol... it just clears the board for the newbies and ones still on clomid without us having to lose our virtual friendships, so its a you come to us board, (Lou you got no choice but to come on there, Id stalk you ) then nobodies intimidated or offended... that right Cleg? ?


----------



## angel83

Hi Girlies

Thank you all for wondering about me.

Im fine but as Jo told you i took the last BFN on 27th December quite bad. 

Im on CD20 today and Ovulated around 16 i think.....

Im just trying so hard to get through this cycle without it taking over me. Im trying not to talk about it to everyone like i always do, but ive been reading and keeping up with you all.

    to everyone.

I think im ok again now.

Angel83


----------



## linlou17

yeah i know i just paniced i was loosing me buddies!!!!

i think its a good idea to stop people feeling awkward


----------



## cleg

yep Fi 

new home ladies for those who are post, inbetween + pg clomid 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125197.0

xxx


----------



## USFL

AF is due Jan 23.


----------



## cleg

fingers crossed for yo ladies   

xxx


----------



## maj79

Angel     sorry you found it hard, and I think all of us at points have taken a break from here. Hope you feel better soon and we are always here  

We aren't going anywere we need to be were Rosie can keep an eye on us when she comes back   And in the mean time be modless  

USFL that is far too early  just be very prepared if you do test you are more then likely going to end up with a BFN


----------



## linlou17

USFL its too soon sorry sweeti wont get accurate result until at least 25th

good luck


----------



## cleg

Maj Rosie would find us hunny, she would know just by the amount of pages we have used  

USFL yes to early to test hun you wont get accurate result 

xxx


----------



## USFL

Thanks!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angel I totally agree sometimes you need to get your head away from it for a while, like you I have had little breaks but still read every day without fail......   good luck hunny, and everybody and anybody please use our new board xx

good luck everybody xx

USFL i totally agree with Cleg hun


----------



## maj79

Are you OK USFL


----------



## cleg

USFL not too long hunny to wait, i know its hard + drives you   but try to relax    

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ok so i leave you for a sec to do a good deed and you've started a new thread without me!   trying to get rid of me?!!! hmmmmmmmmmmmm?!!!!   well tough, you're stuck with me


----------



## USFL

yeah, I am ok...just nervous and ready to know. I have taken clomid with both of my other two pregnancies and got preg the first month. I had a different doctor then and she gave me a week by week guide. But she no longer does OB so I am seeing a Midwife and she just gave me the prescription (the md was not in the office), but we really didnt go over any week by week guide. I dont remember having so many side effects of the clomid with the last two pregnancies...going to run stairs at lunch, so I can get my mind off of it though. 
THanks for all your support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck USFL     the 2ww is defo the worst part!


----------



## cleg

wellll it worked 1st time round with your 1st two i have evrything crossed this time too  

xxx


----------



## angel83

Good its gone all quiet all of a sudden.

I had to come out of the wood work to get you all back here.

You do realise that we could have all chatted here without anyone feeling bad.

Angel83


----------



## USFL

yeah, the 2ww is nerve racking!!!! I just want a BFP!!! as we all do.  
trying to stay positive.


----------



## LittleGem

Hi Sorry to gate crash I'm pretty new to this.

I've just been given clomid 50mg and will start to take it on my next cycle. Just finished a 7 day course of provera to start a period then should take the clomid day 2 for 5 days.

I'm a little nervous but very excited, I know if I get a BFN I will be really dissapointed.

If anyone has advice please let me know.

Hi to everyone

Gemma


----------



## NuttyJo

hi gem

i would say take the clomid at night to save on most of the side effects! thats what we've found anyway... also check out the side effects thread which is helpful and i think theres a hints thread too... but i could be imagining that one! its somewhere on the clomid board anyway

good luck


----------



## abbybella

Afternoon all!

I hate these last few days (AF due any day now) I wish it would turn up early so as not to keep me in suspense (and driving myself insane!!)   

I was really naughty and did a test this morning which of course was bfn, next month i am not going to have any tests in the house at all so i can't be tempted to test.

How is everyone else? Been busy at work as just me for a few days so very hectic and i smell of lamb mince as was making bleedin' shepherds pies all day  

XX


----------



## USFL

hey,
I know how you feel, my AF is not due until the 23rd and it is driving me crazy, was asking just this am if cd23 was to early to test. I work in a doctors office so I have PG test available at anytime. so its hard not to want to go test. What day are you on?
       
for the both of us!!!


----------



## abbybella

I'm on CD26 and my period is usually 26-28 days. (though has been known to turn up a bit early/late) 
Drives you mad doesn't it! 

Been feeling really rough as well these last 2 weeks with AF pains (my boobs are soo painful!) So had my hopes up anyway a tiny bit, well just got to wait for AF now and start again. Though with the clomid this time  

Don't know how you manage not to be testing with all those tests available!I would be doing one a day from like day 16 lol
X


----------



## abbybella

Gah! Speak of the devil Af just showed her face   Well annoyed i had all these pains for just a period Grrr
So is this counted as CD 1 now and should i start the clomid tommorow?


----------



## NuttyJo

nope cd1 is classed as the first day of full flow bleeding and if it starts after 3pm that day then class the next day as cd1... eg

monday - brown bleeding/spotting
tuesday - fresh red bleed after 3pm
wed - cd1

its all confusing but hope that helps! 

p.s... sorry af got you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck Newbies ..Hope you get a BFP very soon


----------



## max_8579

Crazy Fi said:


> Oh I will...it will just be a big secret FROM YOU 3!!
> 
> Thats all I'd need Maj joining the terrible twins and turning up as bloody santa or something!


Fi this message made me  so much.x


----------



## cleg

right all you proper clomid chicks   thats the ones who are actually still on the pills + not the ones who act like they are, happy chatting in your home, the past clomid chicks will still pop on to see your ok + give advise when they can  

xxx


----------



## USFL

well by those dates that backs me up by like 2 days. I had spotting CD1 then CD2 light flow, CD3 reqular flow...I started Clomid on CD3....so did I take clomid to earlydid I miss count my days??if thats the case i am just now cd20...that makes my wait longer!!!!  ...wait that makes me cd21


----------



## cleg

USFL try not to worry it is very confusing + i was never told the do's + donts thats why glad i had FF

right just look forward to next cycle if you can then as Jo said CD1 is the 1st day of FULL FLOW bleeding, full flow after 3pm count the next day as CD1

XXX


----------



## USFL

yeah. I am in the US but I am glad you guys have this site, couldn't find anything like it. glad that everyone is so helpful and will try to answer your questions. For some reason this TTC on clomid has been way more confusing that my last two. But I will soon get thru it.


----------



## cleg

always here hunny, i would be lost without me virtual buds  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

Sorry if i confused you all back then! Hope clegs sorted you out now lol

And i will still be popping on to give you as much advice as i can confuse you with so dont worry girls


----------



## linlou17

i have never been told about those times either  i always just take my clomid on day 2 i didnt realise you had to wait for full af but mine are always quite light and only last for 3 days  

abbybella so sorry you got af its so frustrating and i feel like my body (and mind   ) are playing tricks on me!!! mine is due anyday i have been feeling sick and got achy pains in bottom of my back but each time i go to the loo no af!!!! the longer it goes on the more i build my hopes up why does it not come on time if its going to come at all!!!!  

USFL its an awful waiting game unfortunately try to keep  

cleg, fi, maj, jo and who ever else has left us   have fum on the new thread may catch you on there later. i miss you xx

L xx


----------



## cleg

Linlou feel free to pop on hunny 

oh + this is for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125266.0

all the new ladies feel free to click on the link + pass on your good wishes 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

ah you girls thank you so much thats so sweet im filling up here!!!


----------



## cleg

behave yourself  

 your welcome sweetie  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

where we posting now girlies?


----------



## kellixxx

I don't know Jo but I'm not going to post here any more its not fair on the girls who are on clomid. They don't want to look at my pick and tickers and things   its awkward as it is. I will still be around tho  

love Kelli


----------



## cleg

jo meet you on the ex clomid chick thread hun, the girls are gonna take over there now 

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106896.msg1824950;boardseen#new

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dont know dont fancy posting on a thread of strangers   just had a look


----------



## cleg

jump in they wont bite i'll go 1st

for all of those with bumps you can post on the BFP/BUBS + ANGELS thread on this board

xxx


----------



## linlou17

fi   
how are you doing has bleeding stopped?

hope you all are happy on your new thread


----------



## Crazy Fi

We got kicked off LOu, just been having cry with DH Im so miserable , changing every hour now and loads of big clots... cant even get my mind off it, it wont let me


----------



## maj79

Fi big hugs to you hung hopeit sorts itself out soon dont like to think of you going through this


----------



## cleg

right i have posted 1st just pop on + intro yourself

there are PG ladies there too, just a forewarning  

xxx


----------



## Suzie

kellixxx said:


> I don't know Jo but I'm not going to post here any more its not fair on the girls who are on clomid. They don't want to look at my pick and tickers and things  its awkward as it is. I will still be around tho
> 
> love Kelli


hi

members have the chance to turn off pics and tickers etc if they so wish so dont feel you cant post on here 

I am sure the other ladies dont mind

x


----------



## linlou17

of course we dont mind kel its always good to chat with you and great to keep up with your progress xx dont be a stranger


----------



## kellixxx

I know the girls on here dont mind. But it just feels wierd for new 1s thats all. Thanx tho. 

You all know you cant get rid of me  

Ive posted now come on you shy lot  

Fi plz ring the dr


----------



## linlou17

kel hope that you are doing ok

my af due any day and im feeling rubbish!!! hope i pick up soon its my birthday this week   glad you will still be posting on here

L x


----------



## cleg

right girls no more PM's from me as i have found out i have exeeded my limit of 20 an hour     well i never

right for all those who posted on our little thread earlier try this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125299.0

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

I cant pm ether so night girls


----------



## cleg

nite nite hunny, scrap that ?? i just asked on the other thread, hopefull tommorow we will all settle in to our bew home  

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hi all

what a performance with the threads    have u girls been playing up again    only joking ............. we gonna miss u all    

BIG HELLO TO THE NEWBIES      wishing you all luck on your clomid  

where is everyone on there cycles?    im on cd4 


love Nicky xx


----------



## linlou17

hi ad78

i have just seen spotting so af is here   but now im getting into a panic i have to go for tracking scan / injection to make me ov on day ten if tomorrow counts as my first day it will fall on a saturday i missed out last cycle coz of bloody xmas what do you think will happen?  

L xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi linlou

sorry to hear af arrived    

sorry i cant help much with the tracking side of things as they dont give them at my fertility clinic, im assuming you have to have the injection on day10 no earlier or later?  why dont you try ringing them tommmorow if you can and ask? try not to get your self in a panick though as stress can cause affects on af    

ad78 xx


----------



## angeldelight78

are you normally due today/tommorow in cycle or does it vary each month?


----------



## linlou17

thanks i am going to call them first thing in the morning i am not being put off for another cycle cons has said day ten but im sure they will do it a little earlier or later i have only 4 cycles of clomid this will be the second so it needs to be done. right im going to calm down and see what they say tomorrow

my cycles vary eachtime the last 3 before this were 34, 32 and 36 days but before that they were anything between 31 days (ON 50mg clomid) and 62 days but i was quite ill and stressed at that time!

L x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nicky 

Linlou


----------



## angeldelight78

I know its hard sweet but hopefully you will get sorted tom and know whats going to happen....im sure they could sort something one way or another         i can understand your fustration though .....im like it with blood tests and dont even have tracking  

my 1st cycle 100mg clomid was cd36...........2nd cycle was natural NO CLOMID cd35 & this last one was cd34 so seem to get shorter, i had no periods at all b4 taking clomid  

wishing you luck for tom, let me know  

ad78xx


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya Fi - how r u sweet?


----------



## Crazy Fi

oh flooding again and in pain,but got docs Thurs..... I'll get by, sorry you got a/f.....


----------



## angeldelight78

oh Fi sorry to hear that, hope everythings ok hun, let me know


----------



## KaTiEE

hi everyone, hope you're all well!  to everyone who's feeling a bit poo.

going to miss all the leaving ladies! i know i don't post on here much but i lurk about a lot and it's been brilliant to have you guys who've been through it all too about. for someone just starting with it all, it felt quite reassuring to know you were there, and you've really helped me with support and advice too. And you make me laugh! So i hope you come back and visit a lot.

katie x


----------



## angeldelight78

does anyone have or have they experienced any bloating feelings when your on the days ur taking the clomid pills as i dont normally have any till mid cycle but got some bloating now


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya Katiee xx


----------



## KaTiEE

hi angeldelight, how are things?

i've had 3 cycles of clomid so far, and can safely say that each one was completely different! it's really hard to try to work out what's going on isn't it? i'm not sure i've had bloating actually while taking the clomid, but have definitely had it at all other stages. i've given up trying to work out what's going on!


----------



## angeldelight78

not to bad thanku Katiee, how are you?  sorry to hear about ur loss sweet i didnt know    i had a very early miscarriage the start of december, hoping things work out for you and get a bfp soon  

ive giving up already lol  my progesterone was 105.07 this mth gone i couldnt beleive it ..im hoping for a good results this mth    i have appointment with fertility consultant tom morning im dreading it  

xx


----------



## KaTiEE

thanks ad x  sorry to hear about you too. it's certainly an emotional rollercoaster isn't it? Last week i was thinking that i wasn't sure i could keep going with it all, it was just too difficult... this week i'm feeling frustrated that i'm having to wait a month till i can take the clomid again! 

i'm a bit clueless with things like progesterone levels etc, what does 105.07 mean? Not sure if it's good or bad but really hope you get the right result this cycle    What is your appointment for tomorrow? Good luck for it


----------



## angeldelight78

certainly is a emotional rollercoster, ive been feeling the same sweet ive been up and down and even told dp thats it enough .....he said what we have come this far 2 stop it    next min i was ok again  

I can imagine how your feeling with having to wait....hoping it goes real quick for you  

progesterone levels (day 21 bloods) anything over 30 (40 some say ) means you def ovulated, i was advised that i may of released more than 1 egg


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Katiee, good to see how your getting on   , and glad to see your both moving forward still ....


----------



## angeldelight78

my appointment is because of my progesterone results they just want 2 check everythins ok cos they went from 11.6 on one cycle to 105.07 on the next cycle n such a big jump


----------



## max_8579

Im getting dizzy now


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Max.............. how r u?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Max...catch...... hopefully this is our final resting place... it was horrid being homeless 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125299.0


----------



## angeldelight78

right ladies im off 2 bed as shattered n gotta b up early  

love Nicky xx


----------



## KaTiEE

oh i see, hmm 105 is a little higher than 30... well good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you x

hi fi, how are you feeling? hope things are slowing down a bit...

hi max too, how are you?


----------



## abbybella

Morning ladies!

Well i was a bit upset last night when AF turned up (yet again) I hate having hope each month as it makes it sooo much worse    

Had a good chat with DH though and feeling a bit better today (still a bit sad/frustrated/useless/angry lol)

So as af turned up at 5pm does this mean today is CD1 and i should take my first clomid tommorow?

What time is the best to take the tablet? Before bed/in Am?

X


----------



## bev82

Hey everyone

I'm new to this thread but hopefully I'll manage to keep up with everyone   

Hope to chat to you all soon.

Lots of love, Bev XxX

P.S Hi Angeldelight!!


----------



## max_8579

Hi angel delight and katiee,

  Im fine thanx how r u2?


----------



## cleg

glad you girls have got the thread chattng as ever  

Linlou, Abbybella   sorry you got A/F

AD nice to see you posting more  

Katti you are doing really well hunny you take care  

to the new ladies on the thread hello + welcome, you will settle in in no time  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Cleg - are we back on this thread now? got a bit confused....
R
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning all 
All evictees to this site now 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125299.0


----------



## linlou17

hiya all

bev you found us yay!!!    

ad78 thanks for all your advice last night i have not contacted cons as no af!!!!  clomid and body playing tricks again i think, it will probably happen in the next day or so so i am preparing myself for it!!!

katiee how are you doing hun? been thinking of you and hoping you are ok xx

staly hope you found where you want to e it is confusing hope you all have fun on the new thread

cleg and fi glad to still hear from you please keep me up to date with you goings on!!!

hello max   hope you are not too dizzy

its my last day at work today for the weekend!! i have just been given flowers at work how lovely im made up

talk to you all later

L xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

All change round here, hope to get to know you newbies 



abbybella said:


> So as af turned up at 5pm does this mean today is CD1 and i should take my first clomid tommorow?
> What time is the best to take the tablet? Before bed/in Am?


Sorry to hear that AF got you hun  yep youve got it, any main bleed after 3pm means the following day is CD1. I usually take my clomid in the evening before going to sleep. It seems to minimise the side effects to when you are asleep.

AD ~ I hope the appoint today goes well hun 
Katiee ~ Glad to see you posting 
Linlou ~ Are you like me and popping between the 2  Do you have a long weekend for you b-day 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## cleg

sorry shelley just gonna say that again so that abbybella gets understands   any bleed you get after 3pm is NOT CD1 the following day is hunny, CD1 is the 1st FULL FLOW DAY OF A/F you have, 

so if your A/F arrives at 5pm thats not CD1 the next day will be, hope thats clear for you hunny   

xxx


----------



## USFL

hello everyone!!

On 2 cycle of clomid 50mg..on CD 22 (corrected after yesterday rec'd update on counting days from ff)
 has anyone stopped having any signs of anything... not cramping, no headaches, only cravings and i noticed veins in my breast when i was in the bath last night. never noticed it before but probably never paid any mind to it, they have just been so sore.

thanks, I know i have alot of questions...


----------



## abbybella

Afternoon all!

Usfl, i've given up trying to read  my bodies 'symptons' each month seems to be different for me think my body is trying to make me   lol. Some months i don't get any, other months i'm convinced i am finally pg cos i am sooo sore.  Whens your period due?

Cleg and shelle, Thanks for clearing up about what days count as 1 etc i never knew that before, always counted as from when my period started.  This months AF seems to be the period from hell its sooo heavy   

Has anyone added things to their diet/ changed the way they eat to improve chances of conception? There is so much advice out there of what not to have and what to have its confusing!

XX


----------



## USFL

23rd


----------



## Crazy Fi

abby clomid seems to do that to us, it alters a/f's and their strengths, mine went from 28 to 64 day cycles and anything from a day and a half bleed to the nightmare Im having at mo, so dont be suprised at changes


----------



## abbybella

oh no! Why does clomid mess up the cycle/AF so much? I thought it was just extra of that LH hormone.... (i must re-read the fact sheet i got   )

Due to start my first clomid cycle tommorow  
Good job i found out from these boards it can lengthen your cycle! I would have got my hopes up for no reason otherwise when AF was late.


----------



## linlou17

its so frustrating still no af

ufsl im hoping that you are pg its difficult as pg signs are the same as af (just to make things more complicated!!!)  our cons recommended the usual healthy eating stuff - no fried food, to take aways, plenty of fruit and veg, brown carbs etc etc oh and also reduce alcohol and stop smoking (that was dp!) but there are vitamins you can take to help also i am considering acupuncture or some form of relaxation therapy aswell but it can get expensive. i will warn you i went to herbalist for supplements spent 15 quid and could have go the same stuff in supermarket for  a third of the price  

shell - yes i get about!! Lol. new thread just makes it easier on here for any new members but con catch up with everyone on the other thread  

i once had a 62 day cycle but that was not when i was taking clomid is it possible that i could go that long when im taking clomid?

L xx


----------



## cleg

abbybella i would sugest that you just try to make your diet as healthy as you can   sometimes clomid has a nasty effect with your weight + it increases your apetite so be aware of your portion sizes, mine got considerably larger + even though i dont eat crap it was the fact that i ate more that done it  

USFL as someone has pointed out unfortunately PG signs are similar to A/F which leads to confusion + frustration thats why i tried not to analise every little change with my body, hard i know but self preservation comes 1st   hope these signs prove to be good for you though  

xxx


----------



## USFL

ok...just did a reply and my internet kicked me off as i went to save it.... 


Thanks for the support and the advise. seem to find more and more questions everyday. thanks for answering.

I find myself researching different aches, pains, illness on the internet. I have pretty much stopped since I joined FF though. I just read everyones info. 
these 2 weeks are the longest ever!!! lol...just want to know already. 
but like i said thanks for the support.


----------



## abbybella

Cleg- ha ha so i will have to be careful not to pile on the pounds. I lost 2 and a half stone last year to reach a healthy BMI so MUST keep it off (sooo hard sometimes though   )

Can clomid cause you trouble getting to sleep if i take it before bed? It takes me ages to get to sleep anyway.

USFL I check everything on the net as well, all possible symptons especially nearing the time AF is due  I will try not to in future though it drives me   and gets my hopes up all the time.

Linlou, which herbs did you try and did they do anything? I was considering acupuncture (in april- as skint till then   ) maybe to just relax me and not stress so much

X


----------



## cleg

i took my clomid through the day (cos im ard  ) no i have trouble sleeping too + didnt want the extra hassle , i was very lucky with my side effects + contrary to what DP says i think i was ok    

as for weight hmmm i had a helathy BMI + sooo glad that i dropped alot of weight before seeing my FT con, in 18 months i have gained prob over 3 stone, most of that in 2007 BUT thats not just the clomid, i had 3 surgerys done leading me to have 3 months off work so sat on me jackys for 12 weeks   + 2 more minor ops plus the 6 months of clomid, soo didnt really have a good run of it, starting to loose now though  

just watch what you eat   you should be ok  

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Sounds like you have been through a lot with the sugeries Cleg, its hard to keep the weight off normally without having to deal with other stuff too or being unable to be as active.  

As i've gotten older i have found it to become harder and harder to keep the weight off (or that could be my love of crisps, take aways and fresh bread!) remember being 18 and stuffing my face all day long and weighing less than 9 stone... lol (many years ago)

I think i will take the clomid earlier (when i get in from work) as i don't want to risk sleep problems... (worse than they are already!) You never know, the tablets may knock me out so i get a good nights sleep


----------



## cleg

oh my lordy i cant even remember being 18 + being able to stuff me face   i only had to look at food + would pout half a ton on  , my mam + sis on the other hand   wellllll what can i say, shorter than me + skinny, mam still eats a packet of biccy's with a cuppa + gets away with it, waiting to see her one day + will have all piled on over night  

have a dabble at the times you take your pills only you will know when is best for you + i hope the side effects are limited as i do for all you ladies  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh wish i was 18 again... could eat and drink all i wanted and still stayed at a size 8. few years later and thats all come back to haunt me big style! am now a size 14 and it seems to have happend overnight   

when do you all test? sorry not been paying much attention lately


----------



## abbybella

Evening Jo!

Well i got Af yesterday   so onto my first clomid month now  

Yeah the weight snuck up on me too, one day i was a size 10 next almost a 16! back to a 10/12 now (after a LOT of hard work   ) But its a constant battle as i seem to pick up weight sooo easily. (it doesn't help i work with yummy food all day)
XX


----------



## linlou17

the weight caught me to (bugger   ) but i am healthy bmi would ideally loose a bit but so long as it does not affect me treatment im ok.  but am sticking to the healthy stuff for now!!! although planning a curry out for my birthday   yum yum

usfl i know its hard to relax im just the same

i was also recommended yoga / meditation for stress relief and its cheaper than acupuncture


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya everyone

linlou -


linlou17 said:


> ad78 thanks for all your advice last night i have not contacted cons as no af!!!! clomid and body playing tricks again i think, it will probably happen in the next day or so so i am preparing myself for it!!!


your welcome linlou  just see how it goes sweet, sorry to hear it playing tricks - i know this feeling too well 

Shellebell - hiya hope u ok hun? thanku for ur message 

cleg - hiya, how r u? hope ok, it went a bit too quiet when u all went  glad 2 c u all posting still though 

Max - glad you ok hun............ im fine now i got today over with consultant 

Bev82 - hiya sweet glad you joined the clomid board, how r u ?

abbybella - sorry to hear af turned up  wishing you goodluck on your 1st clomid mth 

Katiee - how r u sweet? thanks for wishing me goodluck today 

USFL - hiya, any questions you have or worries just post away, i had so many questions at 1st too and have so much advice/support on here so as i say take no notice and fire away - wishing you luck on ur clomid xx

Jo- hiya hope ur ok & well xx

will post in mo about today appointment xxx


----------



## katylou

Hey everyone, how's things?
Sorry your AF is messing you about Linlou    Yoga is good for relaxation - I went to a yoga class yesterday through my work - only going to be a wee taster block of four lessons, but I think I might investigate finding a class because I enjoyed doing it again.

Hi Jo - I guess I'll be testing Sunday?   because that'll be day 29.  Don't have any cycles to compare how long it will be and I'm really scared    

Sorry the old witch got you Abbybella.  Welcome to the crazy pills, and   for your first cycle  

Cleg- I'm still waiting for my dh's fast metabolism to catch up with him - not fair    I swear if I eat a biscuit you can see an identically sized blob of fat appear on my belly  

USFL I know how you feel   I'm either analysing every symptom and I'm all excited or I'm in the depths of despair.  I was crying last night because I felt really grumpy and snapped at DH, then I was all upset because I thought I must be grumpy because it's PMT and so I'm heading for a BFN   

Hi bev - how're the crazy pills going for you this time?     for this lot as always - hope you're ok  

Hi Fi, Stalyvegas, Shellebell, Angeldelight, Katiee, and anyone else I've missed.

Still hanging on in here     
Katy x


----------



## katylou

Hey angeldelight  
Hope it went well today..
Katy x


----------



## angeldelight78

well today went very well with consultant, he said its excellent my response to clomid and my progesterone was brilliant and everythings seems to be going as it should        

as my progesterone was a little high last mth and doing so well,  today and tom (cd5-6) im only taking 100mg (took 150mg cd 2-3-4) just to reduce the risk of ohss, if im not pregnant he said to try taking 125mg next 2mths and also have cd21 and cd27 bloods done as my cycle is around cd34 and wanted blood done 7days b4 ovulation because my periods have in the past been irregular due to pcos

as some of you know i have bowel problems and was seen during my laproscopy/ ovarian drilling but the bowel consultant decieded im to be referred bk to my gp for him 2 deal with so when my fertility consult found out he rang him straight up nd it looks like there was a mistake with the letters and i have to go in for more tests     and i thought it was all over IM DETERMINED NOT 2 LET THIS GET ME DOWN THIS TIME  

He explained last mth i must of released 2-3 eggs    and as the registrar told me when i rang up to carry on 150mg (as was due to start clomid b4 i saw my consult) its possible i could this mth too, it doesnt ness mean there all going to get fertilised although obv means i possibily could, the way we see it though is taking fertility in general your risking multiples- i know a woman who last wk found out shes having triplets naturally which yes is rare but can happen  

so ladies its just a wait and see game - just hoping i can stick the clomid out


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya katielou

thanku sweet    wishing you goodnews from ur 2ww


----------



## angeldelight78

blown u some bubbles sweet xxxx


----------



## katylou

Ah, thanks for the bubbles.  Wow - get you and all your eggs!!!    That's fantastic you're responding so well!    And good they're going to do two lots of bloods for you too. 
Good on your for your positive attitude to your other round of tests, hopefully you can get that sorted and off your mind quickly.
Triplets    With twins at least you could put one on each if they're hungry, triplets one poor wee bun is going to miss out    That was probably a bit of a funny thing to think straight away  
All the best for this time round     
Katy x


----------



## angeldelight78

ur welcome with the bubbles hopefully bring you some luck  

omg i have 2 laugh at ur triplets/twins feeding            although less of me having em  

the way im going i could well n truly pass em around    i have to admit i was in total shock, i know some woman say they have these results the thing that shocked the consultant enough to say can u bring your appointment forward to few days rather than few wks was the prog levels b4 was  only 6.9 /11.6 then they shot upto to 105.07 this    i nearly fell off my chair


----------



## katylou

Well if you have any spare...    You deserve the consultant's awe    
I didn't get a result in figures for the first cycle, but since they doubled my dose I'm guessing it was pitiful    This time got 82.2 which I'm hoping is good news 
Katy x


----------



## angeldelight78

it goes to show though that yes fair enough im not pregnant (yet - hopeful im thinking) that these tablets can do alot even if your results are so low anything can change mth to mth and *hopefully this give you hope they can do something for you *   im a matter of 3mths i went from NO PERIODS AT ALL !!! so obv no ovualtion to regular periods & now ovualting (just a bit too much 

IT CAN WORK LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CLOMID - PREGNANT/MUMS LADIES HAVE PROVED THAT and theres so many


----------



## angeldelight78

katy im going round the bend    ive just noticed i replied to you on your milestone post not sure if you saw it
as i said then i say again        .........DOES THAT SAY IT ALL   

that result is excellent sweet - consultant said today thats ideal


----------



## angeldelight78

suppose i better get some sleep im shattered as they say ............  take care and speak soon xxx


----------



## katylou

Good night AD.  Yeah, I saw the message on the other thread.  There's just so much support and good wishes that I get/want to send on this board it's hard to keep track  
Catch up soon everyone, 
   to all
Katy x


----------



## abbybella

Angeldelight sounds like the clomid is really really working for you! Thats brilliant news and nice to hear it can work so well  (releasing all them eggs- thats great news   )  

Good luck katy on your 2ww      

I tried yoga a few times but found it hard going, it was very controlled/slow and lots of breathing etc i couldn't relax or get into it- though it has loads of people who love it so must just be me! Anyone tried acupuncture?


----------



## abbybella

oh btw katy i love your sig... the woman on clomid one! tee hee (though thats me normally i have to say!!)


----------



## NuttyJo

katylou said:


> Well if you have any spare...  You deserve the consultant's awe
> I didn't get a result in figures for the first cycle, but since they doubled my dose I'm guessing it was pitiful  This time got 82.2 which I'm hoping is good news
> Katy x


i was told anything over 30nmol was a good indication of ovulation so if your 82.2 was measured in nmol then yep it defo shows ovulation so good luck 

and whats the bfp thing for ad78? whos got one and isnt sharing the news?


----------



## cleg

morning ladies nice to see you chatting happily  

AD you sound very positive + upbeat, thats the way to be chick so you just keep you chin up   hope you get your this month

same to all you ladies  

xxx


----------



## Boofy

Hi Guys I am new here, starting second month of clomid and just bought some ovulation test kits from babyzoom, I have never tested before and was wondering how to go about it, my cycle is now 30 days it was 28 but this month is 30 so apparantly I should start testing on day 13, I was wondering really how often do I test from then? 

Thanks in advance

Bev


----------



## cleg

hi there Bev + welcome to the clomid chicks   the girls will look after you on here + help with any ??'s you have  

as for your OPK's i used to use them from CD10 just to be sure as the tests detect the LH surge in your system which usually occurs 24-36 hrs before ovulatuion, so by starting to test early i reduced the chance of me missing my OPK +tive, then i just tested till i got a +tive, i also used to use the test at the same time everyday 2pm, they will give you tips on the destructions you get with them too  

goodluck hunny    for you this month

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon girls

Well I am feeling pants today. Went to bed with a headache and woke up with a migraine. Been sick and slept all morning, but after munching on crackers things seem to have settled. I was panicing cause I thought I was coming down with that nasty bug  

AD ~ Great news from the appoint     Natural twins runs in our family and as I am the baby they all recon I am gping to have twins  
Katy ~    I take it you don't have regular cycles ? I'm the same and tend to hang on without testing for as long as poss   but resently I have reg out to av 32 day cycle (but have been known to be as long as 70 days  )
Bev ~ Welcome to the   Clomid Chicks   Sorry can't help with opk's as I have PCOS and they say they aren't reliable for girls with PCOS.   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley XXx


----------



## Boofy

Thanks for the welcome guys  

I was wondering whether anyone else had brown d/c the first month on clomid and whether they were successful falling pg, brown d/c is a new thing for me and I am just worried that it's a bad sign.  I know I am probably silly to worry but seeing as you are all on clomid too maybe you would be able to put my mind at ease.

Thanks

Bev


----------



## cleg

things change with clomid from your CM (cervical mucas) to the length of your cycles + everyone is different hun, some people see more changes + side effects than others but i did notice a change in my CM whilst taking clomid, never paid attention to it before  + on a couple of cycles i remember it being dark in colour, there is a thread on the main clomid page - useful info on CM + such, heres the direct link -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

that may help a little 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi everyone

well i am still the same no af and cramping although that seems to be easy in now    trying not to think about it today its my birthday and want to enjoy it. we are going to my mums later for tea and prezi opening!!! and then me and dp are going to a rent a dvd (my choice!!) and share a bottle of wine  

ad78 glad your appointment went well and you have a great   attitude

hello katylou how are you today?

abby ive pm'd you thanks for the birthday wish hun xx

boofy welcome to the thread, cleg given all you need. clomid does a lot of things that causes changes in your body its hard getting used to it and not to worry but we are all here to give you support and advice talk again soon

cleg have you got af yet? hope you are ok and looking forward to weekend mine has started already no work til monday YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!

catch up again later bye for now

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies glad your all getting on with things.....

Lou, happy birthday again hunny... when do you test?


----------



## Boofy

Hi again,  sorry to be a pain  I have had nearly a full day of half brown d/c and half red and was wondering whether that counts as my first day and should I start my new cycle of clomid tomorrow....

Just edited to say that AF is mostly red now  sorry if tmi.... so going to take this as day one.


----------



## abbybella

Hiya Girls!

Boofy i don't ovulate reguarly (sp) either so i'm hoping hoping HOPING clomid will sort that out. 

Just started clomid today. I have bought some OPKs too and am going to start them day 10 (as suggested by Cleg) They are the really cheap ones though, have to make sure the test line is the same darkness (or more) than the control line.

Hope you feel better soon Shelle its horrible feeling rough.

Happy Birthday LinLou! Hope you have a relaxing day X


----------



## linlou17

boofy i think today will be counted as day 1 so you should start clomid tomorrow dont worry about being a pain you're not we are all the same!!!! 

thanks fi for birthday wishes my last cycles have been between 32-36 days so was thinking to test not before day 37 as i just hate to test would rather af came without having to sit there staring at test willing line to appear   my mum goes away weds so she wants me to do it before she goes but we will have to see im sure af is about to arrive although i have been like this for days but it could just be that im getting used to the clomid again. its the not knowing that drives you   aint it?  

anyway im having some wine today as its my birthday and i have been so good lately i deserve it

have a good night ladies talk again in a bit 

got some dvds to rent and some nice wine so me and dp got a cosy night planned

L xx


----------



## angeldelight78

LINLOU - HOPE YOUR HAVING A LOVELY BIRTHDAY SWEET ​


----------



## linlou17

thanks chick off out now to my mums see you in a bit xx


----------



## max_8579

Happy birthday linlou.x


----------



## USFL

nothing new today...just saying hey to all the girls!!


----------



## cleg

hope your having a fabby  hunny 

Boofy your CD1 should be your 1st full day of bleeding, if you start after 3pm then class the next day as day 1, i know its confusing hun but better to get it right 

xxx


----------



## USFL

no questions today....lol!!!


----------



## cleg

USFL no worries im sure some will crop up soon   how are you today ??

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Hey girls! well i have some questions lol

On the day 21 blood test you get to check for ovulation mine came up indicating a high level in a hormone which showed ovulation had happened? But when i had the internal scans (the next month) I didn't ovulate... so do i ovulate some months and not others do you think? Or were the blood test wrong?

Also with the tracking scans are you meant to have more than one follicle growing at a time? I only had one growing

I hope everyone is well this evening  Took my first clomid tablet earlier...glad to finally be doing something that may help.
XX


----------



## cleg

abbybella dont think the bloods were wrong hunny + you will prob find that you did OV one month + not the other but dont worry thats not to say you havent OV'ed every month since  , were you taking clomid then ? 

as for your tracking scans all are different with the amount of follies that are produced, again was this scan done whilst you were on clomid ?? you only need one to release that lucky egg hunny, some produce more than others but clomid should give you a boost, are you having tracking scans with this cycle ??  

xxx 

ps lin no A/F yet   she better hurry her jacksy up   do me a dance if you like    xxx


----------



## abbybella

Hi cleg, no this is my first ever time on clomid (or any fertility treatment) I won't be having any more tracking done yet.... maybe when i go back to see consultant in April he will start tracking me then.

I'm going to use OPKS to hopefully let me know if i am ovulating (fingers cross i do!!)


----------



## cleg

well the clomid should help with you ovulating + the amout of follies you have, when you last seen your con were you told you had any probs with ovulating ??

sorry if you have already answered im bit   you know  

yes the OPK's should help hun, 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks for all the birthday wishes

usfl no questions you feeling ok?!!   LOL hope you are ok huni and ask away xx

back from mums going to put film on now

L xx


----------



## abbybella

Well  i only had one follicle that grew to a big enough size (and bigger and bigger!!) but never released an egg. He said he would try me on clomid to encourage ovulation. He said I didn't appear to be ovulating properly.

He never really said much else and i never think of my questions to ask at the time lol. We had all the initial tests and dh sperm was normal as were my initial stuff like that HSG thing (with the dye) and blood tests, just was my ovulation which wasn't as it should be


----------



## linlou17

abby i never ask when i m at hospital but to be honest the other girls on here know all the answers and more importantly understand so anything you need to know just ask on here and anything else write down ready for your next cons visit

L xx


----------



## linlou17

think i have nagged the brain s out of all the girls in here in my time but there always so patient and helpful. our tests were ok dp SA slightly low but improved worth healthy eating, i have slightly high FSH level but nothing major so unexplained IF just hoping clomid and scans work x


----------



## cleg

abby well if the con reckons that the clomid will help  then thats good hun, dont worry bout being tracked, i never was + the only scan i had was on my last cycle of clomid but was for other reasons

give it your all + lotsa   

xxx


----------



## abbybella

What film you got linlou? Oh what is FSH level? Yeah DH sperm was low-normal (according to our gp) and perfectly fine (according to the consultant) Maybe will get him eating healthier to improve the little swimmers... i have already got him on wellman vitamin tablets lol

Thanks cleg, i hope it works and it isn't anything else which they haven't tested for yet, don't want to be wasting  time


----------



## USFL

yeah feeling fine!!! don't know if thats bad or good...but staying busy at work, trying to keep my mind off of it. RIGHTlol keep my mind off of it, its all I think about. HA! I have 6 days til well AF is due..


----------



## katylou

Linlou!!!! Enjoy the rest of your evening hon!
Katy x


----------



## cleg

FSH is follicle stimulating hormone, having high FSH can cause some problems i have high FSH levels at my last bloods but not too concerned as my Con aint lol

i know what you mean about not wasting time, you could always speak to your GP/Con at your next meet + ask to have a MOT so to speak, if you have time on your side so to speak they tend to take there time, dont worry  have you not had any blood tests ??

USFL glad you are ok apart from going nutty 6 days hey, not long try to keep busy 

xxx


----------



## katylou

Hi and welcome Boofy    Hope the   pills work for you hun -   for your first cycle.  
USFL - bet you'll wake up at 3am and think of something to ask     Glad you're feeling fine, seems forever doesn't it? 
 cleg I've never seen the rude bananas smilie before!  Lol! This  is my all-time fav!  Wee banana AF dance for you         
Abbybella - good luck with the OPKs - don't get to hung up on them though.  This cycle I didn't actually get a +ve on OPKs.  Two days running I had two very faint lines, but not dark enough to be +ve, but day 21 tests showed a good ov result - who knows?!  
Hi Fi, Max, AD, Jo, anyone else reading    Someone- think Jo?- asked about my cycles on the other page, but I can't see the reply below.  Yeah, after coming off the pill I only ever had af a couple of times a year, and I ain't waiting until day 100 or anything to test this month!!!    
Well girls, it's day 26 and I'm still hanging on in here.  Sore (.)(.), cm, swollen tummy, disturbed sleep, feeling sicky...driving myself    Problem is because af was a surprise when it came for the last few years, I have no idea which of these I would get pre-AF because I didn't ever know I was pre-AF to pay attention to my body  
This  is agony.  Much more emotionally draining than the first when I knew I hadn't ov'ed  
Enough of my moaning - dh is chucking me off the laptop anyway.  Will try to check in later,
   to all,
Katy x


----------



## katylou

Ah, Shelley asked me about my cycles.  Jeez oh, you had a long wait with that monster cycle too.  Glad it's been regulated now,
 
Katy x


----------



## Shellebell

Yep Katy, the joys of an underactive thyroid and pcos    I'm surprised I ain't been put in the looney bin looong ago


----------



## abbybella

Morning all!

Hope you had fun linlou  

Yes i had blood tests, but he went through them so fast but i think all is normal he tested for like thyroid and hormones or something, oh and i had the swab for chlamidia as well . Then i had the blood tests on day 7 and 21 (twice) lol

Cor katy i hope the opks work on me and show ovulation! (Fingers crossed i ovulate!) would go insane having a whole month of negative pee sticks lol

Cleg good idea, will do a list of all stuff to ask Dr next time i see him  which is April!!! (he will love me!) I bet this is when it pays to be going private... you can contact your consultant for answers whenever you need to lol.

XX


----------



## Boofy

Happy Birthday for yesterday linlou x

Well I started my second month of clomid today and I have ordered my OPK's which are due to arrive at any time and I am feeling   now so let's hope I can just relax enough this month and try not to think about it too much so I don't feel like it's driving me nuts!! 

I have also noticed dryness that I never used to have and was wondering whether anyone had any tips or remedies, I have heard pre-seed is good but didn't know whether to order it online or is there anything you can just go and buy at the pharmacy....

sending     to everyone.

Bev x


----------



## cleg

hi Boofy   yes i have heard the girls talk about pre seed but dont really know much about it as i never really suffered from dryness, you could give it a try i suppose + see if it does the trick but sure one of the other ladies may know a little more remedies than me  

glad you are feeling positve about this   

xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks boofy and katylou for the wishes

abbybella i am not having my treatment privately but i still phone them up all the time!!!! most questions i have found the answers to off the girls on here but re my appointments and other stuff i just get on the blower!!!!

usfl only 6 days to go huni its so hard waiting think i now have about 3 days to go til test day but im a bit test phobic!!!! its torture if im not pg would rather af came and did not have to do test but heres hoping for  

my birthday was nice and tonight me, dp mum and dad are going to an indian restaraunt yum yum

we watched chuck and larry film and have still got another two to go there was an offer if you bought 3!!! the others are death sentence and death proof (dp choice!!!) the one last night was quite funny it was adam sandler!!!

anyone got weekend plans?

L xx


----------



## ccoombes

morning everyone! well i go away for a week and have so many pages to catch up on on this thread, think i will be here all afternoon.  well DH and i had a fab holiday, we talked alot about the ttc and fertility treatmet and both of us really openend up about it.  we have finally made a few decisions about our way forward, all depending on what may happen over the next few months.  we have also made a private apt at a clinic to get a second opinion (long story but had 3 people read test results with different answers!!!!  ) so all in all we had plenty of time to talk, which was good. well im off to catch up on the week i missed on here, have a good day


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou ..Was it your birthday yesterday hunny ??


----------



## linlou17

its was!!!!!!!!!!!!  im 29 ooops best update my profile!!!!


----------



## linlou17

ccoombes you're back glad to here you have had a nice time and that you have talked about things and a plan of action you are both decided on is a great idea. where did you go to?

L xx


----------



## USFL

ok...i know for sure af is coming..woke up this am with cramps....was prepared for it though..have to go get my clomid from the pharm today. Don't know if it will come a little early or not but do first of next week. 
maybe next month will be my lucky month!!!


----------



## linlou17

usfl hope af dont come but if it does keep   for next month  

im still waiting for af think the   is playing a joke on me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USFL

Good luck to you too .  not going to stress over it next cycle. just going to take the clomid and have bms as we feel like it, maybe that will help. DH is feeling pressured...it will happen!!!


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Boofy ~ I have used preseed as found I was a little dry, it hasn't helped me get my BFP (YET) but it has helped with the  You can only get it online http://www.preseed.com/ but you can google or ebay it for other sellers. There is also a thread on the Clomid board somewhere for this, I will try and find it for you 
USFL ~ I hope the cramping isn't a sign of AF making an appearance  
Linlou ~ Think you have the same thing as me, do you test and panic &/or  at -ve or wait pulling hair out for AF to appear   
ccombes ~ Welcome back hun. Glad it has given you time to have a chat about things  
abbybella ~ Consultants love giving you all the facts in the shortest amount of time poss. Luckly at my hosp you have a few mins between the conslu and seeing the nurse (she gives you the test forms/scripts/booking next appoint) and she usually answers any questions you have, and there are ALWAYS 

Well I am waiting for AF to book in my HSG, really don't think I will get a BFP this month as not really had much bms as loads on with work etc 

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## linlou17

usfl - it will happen!!! stay  

shel - i hate those damn tests i would rather af came it doesnt fell as much like "you're no pg" as when i get negative test (for some reason   ) but hate the waiting!! if i do test and af still doesnt come i start thinking maybe i did it too soon when i know deep down that i didnt. just wish cycles were more regular then didnt spend weeks thinking/hoping that im pg.
keep   hun there is stil time to get bfp this month even if not had loads of bms

well today i was going to get ready and go clothes shopping but cant be bothered its never stopped pouring rain today so i am now sat here with hair and make up all ready for tonight - only 4 hours til i get picked up!!!!  

L x


----------



## Shellebell

Boofy ~ Found that link for improving cm etc
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

Linlou ~ I am exactly the same with those damn tests too   So are you watching TV all dolled up in your slippers and having a cuppa


----------



## ccoombes

hi
we went to lanzarote for a week to chill out, i was getting far too stressed over work, ttc,fertility tx etc, so was lovely to get away. the weather was really good most of the time and the resort fab!!  hope everyone is doing ok, still trying t catch upo on whats been going on on here pver the last week...


----------



## abbybella

Afternoon girls!

Hope you have a lovely evening linlou  

I ordered some pre-seed from an ebay seller along with the OPKs so will use it this month, will let you know what its like.

Just had two fillings down dentist so trying to drink some tea without dribbling... dh thinks this is hilarious!!

I don't think i will test next month, i too hate the bfn and i get a bit obsessed   so i will try to forget about what dates i am/hpts etc after day 20 or so. I find AF easier to deal with as i always get my hopes up with hpts

XX


----------



## linlou17

ccoombes we went to lanzarote last summer for the same thing!! we had a lovely time where did you stay we were just outside del carmen a place called peurto de pocillos (or something like that) in a riu all inclusive hotel it was total bliss hope you enjoyed it as much as we did it was wonderful to get away just me and dp

going out soon CURRY TIME YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! ive dieted so much cant wait to stuff my face with lots of naughty indian food!!!!


----------



## cleg

Calire glad you had a nice time   everyone needs a break + glad you got one hun + better weather than ere ey  

linlou you enjoy your birthday curry hunny  

hi dears   i do agree that PG tests are a nightmare + cant say i really used them whilst on clomid, i just waited till A/F showed up  

right gonna have to have a early night me thinks, i am shattered + drained so if dont post again whatever you are doing have a good one  

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies 

how are we all?

xx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

Hi girls

I was wondering whether I can join you here as I am now officially a clomid girl?! 

I started 50mg last month but doesn't seem to have had much effect yet. I have regular 55 day cycles (ov on CD41) and I was hoping the clomid would make a difference. However I haven't had a + opk yet (CD30)so reckon I'll just hang on to day 41 like usual! My DP will actually be home at that time which would tie in nicely! (he works on an oil rig for two weeks of every month) 

Abbybella: I have some ebay preseed sitting un-opened in my bedside drawer, let me know if its any good! I'm worried about it making a big mess!

ccombes: Lanzarote is beautiful and even better that the time was right! I tried to time my first round of clomid with our hol to Canada over xmas but it doesn't appear to have worked. However I did get engaged on hol so it didn't bother me too much!  

USFL: My DP is a big stresser too! I find it best not to let him know when I'm ov so theres no pressure!

Shellebelle: HSG for me too soon, let me know how it goes as I'm not looking forward to it!

Linlou: hope you're still holding out!

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cleg

welcome to the loonie bin miss moneypenny + WOW do you have long cycles   i hope that you get good results from this + roll on DP coming home, that must be a wee bit hard him being away so often hun, anyhoo you will be in good hands here + the girls will look after you 

lotsa   for this month  

xxx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

Thanks Cleg. Whereabouts in North East are you from?. I lived in Eaglescliffe for a bit whilst I was teaching in Stockton.

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## abbybella

Hiya miss moneypenny! are you still on 50mg clomid this month? Sending loads of   
I just hope the clomid works on me (first month) and gets me ovulating!!

Hope you feel ok cleg, i'm knackered too after work all week and got a huge buffet to do tommorow at work for a function so will be in work  from 7   And on a saturday!!

Just found out my kitty cat is pregnant again! So i will have furry babies in a month   Last time she had 7 kittens


----------



## angeldelight78

hi & welcome missmoneypenny  

wishing you goodluck on your clomid & ttc   

love Nicky xx


----------



## kim77

Hello all

I cant possible keep up with this thread never used to be able to.

Just wanted to say hello. I am back on Clomid 50mg CD 1-5 Ive alread took my second month and with the pains I;m having at the moment guess I'm actually OV or at least something is happening.  I wont be having bloods till CD21 next months...if needed.  

Just wanted to really say Hello and to let you know that after 3 months of Clomid my little monkey was made.  

Good luck everyone and positive vibes to all.  I will try and post when I can but apologise for lack of personals I will post.

Kim xxx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

Wow Kim she is so cute!!! Out of interest did you conceive on 50mg or was your dose increased by month 3?

Thanks Nicky and Abbybella for the welcome! Congrats on the news of your cat Abbybella, will certainly keep you busy when the time comes. I have a cat myself but male.

Out of interest is anyone being monitored for ovulation via urine samples? I have to pee in a wee tub on the same day each week, freeze it (next to the fish fingers!) and drop them off at the hospital once a month. Seems a little old-fashioned if you ask me hence why I've been doing cheapie OPKs aswell!

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## abbybella

Hiya Kim, your little girl is gorgeous!!!!  

Miss moneypenny i've not heard of that (freezing wee then taking to hospital) is that to check ovulation on what days? OPKs sound a lot easier  

I'm not being monitored at all these next 4 cycles so i have bulk bought some Opks myselfXX


----------



## kim77

Hi Miss MP - I took 3 momnths of 50mg and had bloods done on CD21 on the 3rd month, then no AF and BFP!!!!  My dose stayed the same.  I only started having OV pains on my 2nd months last time but this time I have had them 1st and 2nd so fingers crossed.  I must say at the moment labour wasn't as painful as this....lol 

Never heard of freezing it  

Hi Abby, thank you.

I've updated Ella's photo.  Thats from Christmas day.  

Kim xxx


----------



## linlou17

hey everyone just back form indian and stuffed just a quick message as putting a film on my food was delic have had lovely night im still holding out no af and crampings seem to have stopped   my body doing weird things!!!!!

hope you are all having a good fri night talk again soon#

L xx


----------



## ccoombes

evening all, just got in from an evening with the girls, was fab, we went for dinner and ended up speding the last 3 hrs chatting and catching up, was really nice.
Linlou we stayed at H10 Hotel Rubicon in Playa Blanca, oh i want to go back the weather and the hotel was fab!!! It was such a lovely place, thinking of going back next holiday!! 
oh well must get some sleep,night everyone.


----------



## katylou

Hi everyone, how's things?
I am   today.  Day 27, feel too hot, dizzy and I've got very slight af-type pains and twinges.  Just want to curl up and cry/sleep   If no af by tomorrow I'm going to buy a test and do it 1st thing Sunday  
Glad you had a nice curry Linlou, and you had a good ol' girly night ccoombes  
Hi Kim - hopefully the pains were a good sign hun  
Hi and welcome Miss Moneypenny, and  on your engagement.  So you a teacher then?  I've got primary six this year (like year 5 I think?) Oh the joys!  
We're going to have to see lots of pics of the kittens when they come AB,      how cute!  
Hi AD and Cleg, how are you both?
USFL - remember it's not over until the fat AF sings hun... 
Shellebelle - you my cycle buddy then?  Shame I didn't notice until now or we could have obsessed together!     Hang on in there!
Hi to anyone else I've missed    Yay, it's the weekend! 
Katy x


----------



## linlou17

ella is so cute!!!!  kim where about in lancashire are you from? im from burnley having treatment at blackburn and st mary's manchester.

ccoombes we loved it there would definitely go back the weather was lovely but im not too good with the sun ie im as white as a ghost and just burn!!!   but the breeze broke up the heat, the food was lovely and the locals oooh im wishing i was back there  

hopefully going to spain end of april providing im not pg mum and dad are renting my uncles villa and have invited us too.

katylou sorry you are feeling like that i hope its not af   when was it due? i may test monday if no af last cycle 36 days im on day 35 today (fingers crossed for us!)

abby you're nearly finished at work and as katylou said its weekend HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kim77

Thank you, I think she is gorgeous   I'm from Haslingden.  So not that far from you.

kim xxx


----------



## linlou17

hey im working in haslingden on monday!!! i work for the pct and cover all east lancs health centres!!!


----------



## abbybella

Glad you hade a good time, when you due to test linlou?   

Hope you feel better soon katylou the 2ww is pure tortue   

Well work was exciting (as always) glad to be home i HATE getting up early ugh. Hopefully out tonight painting the town red   Must avoid wine though it gets me soo drunk so quick  

Can't wait for Jazz to have her kittens, they always cheer me up! Though they look like  fat furry caterpillars when they are first born... rather her than me as well having to breast feed 6 babies!! lol

XX


----------



## linlou17

good luck jazz!!!!!!!! i am due to test monday or later my cycles arent too regular but last one was 36 days and im 35 days today and now feel normal all cramping and af signs are gone im worried im going to have a crazy 60 odd day cycle like before when i was really ill but trying not to think about it as best i can but truthfully can think of little else please let me pg this is torture!!!  have a good night out abby dont get too drunk!! lol  

kim i have seen ella's piccis in the gallery she is beautiful and has such lovely big eyes

L xx


----------



## karen55

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me crashing but just wanted to ask you some advice.

i have been TTC 4yrs now db swimmers OK, i have PCOS tubes OK.  i have been on met for 6 months and have been having regular ish AF'S 30-44 days for 5 cycles now although i have only have one OV according to FF.

i am due to see my consultant on Monday and last time he said he would get me started on clomid.  I'm wondering now if he will bother and just see if met gets me up and running.  i wondered what your experiences have been.  obviously i don't want drugs that i may not need but am now thinking clomid will give me a better chance.  Do you think i should push for it if its not offered??

its typical tho, i spend my life waiting for AF and it has arrived today so if he does give me Clomid i will have to wait another 40ish days to take it as i will be CD4!!!

please help im obssessing and have 2 days to go yet-lol!

kaz
xx


----------



## kim77

Hi Kaz, I cant really help with the PCOS as I dont have it but...I think it has been used before from others to boost there chances.  I would say if its going to improve your chances then give it a go.  I know I would.  I so happy I took Clomid there are side effects but they are worth everyone when you get the outcome at the end.

L what do you do in Haslingden?  you brought a smile to my face with your lovely comments about Ella, It makes me feel happy when people comment.  She has always had big eyes and the eyelashes to match, lovely and long and she uses them to get her own way, very cheeky. Flutters them at her Grandad and she gets away with anything!!!! Tinker.

Abbey How lovely to have kittens due.  I have a 6months old exotic longhair and 3 other adult cat (1 shorthair exotic and 2 persians) I love them so much.

Kim xxx


----------



## cleg

Gnioto welcome hunny your in good hands here  

MP im in stockton hunny   not as posh as eaglescliffe though  

Kim what a stunner you have there on your avatar   she is beautiful 

linlou how are you feeling ??

AD how be you ?

right im sorry but thats it from me dears, been busy today + miffed that A/F still not turned up   hopefully tommorow  

thinking of you all + be good  

xxx


----------



## angelscout

Evening laides..

I am my second cycle of clomid and tbh i am not feeling at all hoepful that this is our month. 

We have been TTC for 12 months now and this is the first month i have felt quiet down about it.. 

DH is going to see the GP over the next few weeks to get himself checked out.

Hope you are all having a good weekend,

Gill -xx-


----------



## kim77

Gill  Dont loose hope hun, I concieved Ella on my 3rd month after a m/c (natural pregnancy) and then 12months of trying before going onto Clomid.  I think it taked time to get in your system and you might be feeling down due to the Clomid.  

Kim xxx


----------



## linlou17

kim i work as a dental nurse and we have an emergency dental clinic at haslingden its not my usual clinic but i cover It from time to time.  ella is stunning poor grandad dont stand a chance!! Lol  

cleg im ok keep getting belly ache but mot the same cramping like before i dont know what is going on with my body!!!! still no af!!!! i hope yours arrives soon then you can start your treatment i just hate all the waiting. have you had a nice weekend?

abbybella did you have a good night out?

hello AD, katylou, angelscout and gnioto hope you are all feeling ok and have enjoyed the weekend

at my mums today she is making my favourite cheese and onion pie as it was my birthday this week so YAY for my mum!!!!

L xx


----------



## abbybella

I am sooo hungover i feel like poo   was my friends 30th and we did a pup crawl and ended up in our favourite place (the gay bar!) I came home with a purple sparkly cowboy hat   

Also to make matter more humiliating my other mate has put all our drunken photos onto her ******** CRINGE. Was a brilliant laugh though 

Kim Our cats are British shorthairs, i have two Queens though one of them didn't want to mate with the stud cat last time we took her!! So going to try again when she is 6 months older. (she is almost 2 now)

Right got to go back to bed for a bit..... ughhhh


----------



## mrstrellis

Tested this morning, at something between 9-11dpo, and got a BFN.  Very silly, I know, but I felt hot and hungover all yesterday, and I haven't touched a drop.

Probably just getting a cold.


----------



## kim77

Abbey How gorgeous, I'd end up keeping them ALL!!!!! 

Mrstrellis   for testing.  Hope your not getting a cold, i'm just getting rid of mind, it knocked me for six last week when it was BMS time, I was brave and still managed.  DH didn't find me asking very romantic though as my words work "hurry up and get it over with!!!)   

Kim xxx


----------



## smashin_lass

hi girls im smashin_lass im going to be starting clomid in a few days i was just wondering if you had any advice dr didnt really tell me much other than you mitght need these to help you ovulate heres some info (1 peice of paper) see you soon. any advice would be great thanks xxxxx


----------



## linlou17

hi my message i was typing just went all funny computer bleeped and said something about _mobile_ and now my typing has vanished!!! 

hhmmm start again!!!! ....

mrs trellis hope its not start of a cold hun when was af due? sorry you got bfn 

no hangover for me only drank 1 glass of wine last night didnt feel like anymore so went on vimto very unusual for me Lol!! 

smashin lass - welcome to the thread you will get lots of advice and support here, the only thing i would say now is just to see how you go but for you and dp to be prepared you may experience side effects, i did with first lot and was not expecting to feel the way i did but this time on higher dose i have been much better but i think i was more ready for it and always remember that you are not alone in how you are thinking and feeling i found this board a life saver i thought nobody understood me until i came on here and found all my fertility buddies wishing you lots of luck stay 

kim bet dh didnt refuse though eh?!!! men


----------



## LAM

Question to you all....

I have now not taken clomid for two months..... but am now finding my BBT chart has gone really flat and CM is not as it was before starting clomid. I have had a really stressful week, which doesn't help.
But has anyone else noticed significant changes when they stop taking the clomid or is it just the stress I have been under this month?


----------



## karen55

im really worried about potential SE of clomid but i was warned met was horrendous and i have been ok-ish on it just the odd day so im hoping i will be ok.

i have been advised by different people to take aspirin, use preseed and take cough medicine and i have read some info on them but wondered if you guys take/use them and if so what points of your cycle when on clomid?  if he starts clomid tom im gonna go the chemist and get stocked up on what i need 

im having a nervous day ahead of my appointment tomorrow, just dont know what to do with myself!!

everyone ok
??
kaz
xx


----------



## linlou17

kaz just a quick message off out in a min lots of luck to you tomorrow let us know how you get on and if you go to the 10th thread down in clomid site there is lots of info on that thread re cough medicine, pre seed etc think you will find that useful (sorry i dont know how to post you the link!!!)

L xx


----------



## kim77

There is a thread on here which could help with your side effects question

Side Effects
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

I must say tho from someone who has taken Clomid and fallen pregnant, its well worth getting every side effect!!!

As for the preseeds, cough med, asprin......I didn't do any of them. I just had BMS every day sometime every other from about CD10-18 What I am doing now.

The only other thing I can suggest as it works better for me is to take them before bed as the side effect kick in while asleep and not half way through a day at work. By the time I've work up I not as loopy. If I take them in the morning by mid morning I'm a little fuzzy.

Yes I get loads of the side effect. I think I'm just more prepare for them this time so they dont really bother me as I know what they are from

L Well done on the not drinking.
Kim xxx


----------



## cleg

mrs trellis  gonna send the  out for you missus, hope you are ok though 

linlou no A/F yet now on CD31 + annoyed, how are you ??

*Gill* welcome to the clomid chicks along with *Smashin lass + Angelscout* your in good hands + the girls will give you tips + advice 

Kim, Max, Kaz, LAM, abbybella, USFL + anyone i have missed hope you are all doing as good as can be there me dearies 

nothing interesting on my part, as most of you know i aint on clomid BUT i still like to keep up with you all BUT i aint  honest   

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

OH YES SHE IS!!  

Just popped on to say hi all, you know where we are if you ever need advice, 

Lou good luck for tomoz if your testing xx


----------



## karen55

thansk for the advice.  im gonna go with the cough medicine and pre natal vitamins which i have been taking any way.  ill let you know how i get on tom and hopefully become an official clomid chick!!!

ill moider you all rotten i warn you now!!

hehe


----------



## abbybella

Morning ladies!
Feeling MUCH better today after having the hangover from hell yesterday   I don't think i can handle these late nights anymore!

Well i am on my final day of clomid for this cycle (CD 6)  and so far no side effects at all.... but there is still time i'm sure! Hope they work.

Gnioto good luck with appointment! Linlou how you doing?

Cleg hope af turns up soon how annoying!!! Fi hope you are feeling a bit better now?

XX


----------



## Boofy

Hi again  

Thank you sooo much to everyone who posted the link for the side effects and dryness  

Well I am on day 4 of my second month of clomid and I feel  , it's like I have multiple personalities at the moment! it wasn't like this last month though, I got hot flashes, nausea and the night sweats but my moods were quite stable but this month my moods can change from one moment to the next, for example this morning I was feeling really happy and then someone in work said something and I flew off the handle and then 5 mins later I was crying in the toilet because I shouldn't have reacted the way I did and I felt guilty!!!   I really hope I am not like this the whole month....

How is everyone else today? I hope you're all feeling better than me...

Bev x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Boofy, generally from my experience every month can vary with the side as do the ones we get.....I think the girls would agree with that, this is why we call them the crazy clomid pills.... I think the side effects mood wise are just on parr with pmt, well I guess its all the hormone changes etc.... You will prob find that youll feel better once youve taken the course for this month hun... strangely enough a change in dosage doesnt seem to have as much effect as the differences in side effects each month on the same dosage.. just hang in there and tell yourself your as normal as "any" of the ladies taking clomid   Hope you feel better soon  xx

Abbybella, thanks, still bleeding a bit, but just taking it a day at a time now, dont know that Ill even be going back on the clomid now

Hi to all other ladies


----------



## Boofy

Thanks crazy fi, I am feeling a bit better now but it doesn't take much to set me off, like you say it's a lot like my pmt used to be but for the about 3-4 months before I started the clomid I had gotten used to being quite stable around pmt time, even when I felt irritated it was easy to control, I don't feel very much in control now though, I am sure it will be worth it though I just have to think positively  .

Linlou did you test?


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I have had spotting today so looks like AF on her way, just wish she would make a proper appearance cause I have to make appoint for HSG  

Fi ~ Loads of   I hope you aren't as bad flow wise as you was hun 
Boofy ~ Every one of my cycles have been a bit different SE wise   
Linlou ~ Hows you hun   Testing AF or quite happily sticking head in sand   (like me most months )
abbybella ~ have you recovered completely from your hangover  
 to all the newbies and anyone I have missed  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Boofy

Hi girls,

I have added a ticker to my profile but it doesn't seem to be showing up, can anyone help?


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Boofy

You have added it to your ticker wall that will only show on your profile page. You need to use the code with the and put that at the end of your wr...ow as a picture.
Does that make sense ???
Xx


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies

hope ur all ok

sorry only a quick one but thought id let you know my pc has blew    im gutted, hoping its just a case of changing the power supply so ordered new one, hoping its not going to be too long as its driving me up the wall    

hopefully speak soon - using mil pc at hers  

love to you all

Nicky xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi sorry to be a bit quiet was at my mums all day yesterday as she goes away this week.

i have not tested yet dp said to wait this morning and now wants me to test, kit says can test anytime do you think i should do it tonight or wait until the morning?

af still not come and ive had lousy day had my mobile stolen at weekend (its like loosing a limb!!!) been trying all day to get it sorted and had to get nasty with provider they were offering me such a crappy replacement and im insured!!!   got my way in the end!!!! but only after threatening complaint and to cancel contract!!!

was late for work there was accident on motorway so was just sat in traffic and then on the way home the exit was closed so i think dp is treating mew to take away cant be bothered to cook now!!

hope you are all less stressed than i am!!!!

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Linlou, go for it


----------



## angelus

Linlou- Test Test Test Test Test      

Hi Fi Fi xx


----------



## linlou17

didnt think anyone was one line!! im so scared and feeling   

will keep you posted

L xx


----------



## linlou17

hi ive done it   so feeling very   but got to stay   so having a wine tonight without any guilt and a take out and then start again tomorrow healthy eating no beer and keep trying as dp explained hopefully get scan and bloods this cycle so its a step forward if get injection to ov and with the diet it may just work im wishing it does for the world

L xx


----------



## Shellebell

Well I am still spotting  I am out to lunch tomorrow so she is bound to show her face then 

Awww Linlou  We both have a big step foward for this next cycle  Oo and good for you sticking your heels in and getting your mobile sorted 
AD ~ I hope your pc gets fixed soon 
Boofy ~ You have the info in the right place, you now need to put [ url ] at the begining and [ /url ] at the end, but without the spaces. If I had put it on here without the spaces it would have put a link on the page

Hope everyone else is having a good night.
Shelley Xxx


----------



## angelus

Hi shellebelle xx

Linlou -sorry hun xxx


----------



## linlou17

shell - has terrible timing dont she im expecting her tonight after i have done test theres nowt no surer to make her show up here!!!!
ooooh dont get me started on that mobile i was fuming i have been on contract for 5 years never missed a payment and pay insurance and they offered me rubbish phones or refurbished one the same as my lost one!!! i told them if i had a flood at home and carpet was damaged insurance would not provide me with a second hand one!!!! but actually in the end i have ended up with an upgrade for nothing ( i should think so!!!)
happy lunching 2moz

thanks angelus just gota keep   for next time i guess

L xx


----------



## bev82

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. Linlou I'm sorry about your BFN, here's a   for you. 

I've been keeping a low profile at the moment. I guess I'm trying my best not to think about ttc too much this cycle. I've decided not to have scans or blood tests and just see what happens. I know that I ovulated last month on 100mg so I'm assuming it will work this month too. Even if it doesn't there is nothing I can do about it. I get so obsessed about ttc that it drives me and my DH    I've been having an occasional look on FF but not as much as normal. 

Anyway, I hope that all you clomid chicks are doing well and get that BFP very soon. 

I'll let you know what happens in just over 2 weeks time!!

Lots of love, Bev XxX


----------



## kim77

Linlou Sorry hun.

I've still got really bad crappy pains.  Started on CD18 and still sore feel very bruised.  Guessing it all relates to the Clomid, another wonderful side effect....dont you just love them.

Kim xxx


----------



## linlou17

its lousy clomid SE, af and pg all have similar symptoms and they are all crap!!!  

im not really that miserable now have just had a gorgeous curry so im belly full and happy (ish!!!)


----------



## kim77

Your right about the SE, when I fell pregnant with Ella I didn't test as i guessed AF was on its way as I started spotting, had sore boobs and stomach cramps!!! also hungry which is like AF.  The on CD34 BFP!!!!!  I just LOVE!!!!!! the hot flushes!!! your happily talking to someone at work and then you turn into some sort of freak as sweat pours down your face and you start going red.....really attractive!!!     I was in Asda at the weekend talking to my sisters mate (who I used to fancy) and along comes a hot flush,  he must have thought "what the...." my face was wet and I had to take my coat of   good job I'm not still trying to impress him  

Curry sounds yum, I;m starving 

Kim xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lou   is it possible you tested too early, do you know when you ovulated? just had a funny feeling about you this month xx


----------



## katylou

Hi everyone,
Sorry to hear your news Linlou    
Good to see you about Bev - remember we're all here if you need to talk    All the best for your    
Well, after all my symptoms disappeared I did a test on Sun (day 29) and     Still no AF - had the tiniest crampy feeling today but it disappeared.  SURELY because my progesterone was up, then it falling will give me af this month?  Really don't want another 8 week monster cycle because I have to wait about and then take the provera again    I think I ov'd on day 14 or 15, so surely I should feel something by now?  
Sorry, bit of a ranty me post!!
Hope everyone else is ok,
Katy x


----------



## Boofy

aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Sorry about that I just had to let off some steam, everything is irritating me today!!! I really hate feeling like this, I am   and   all at the same time and I have a lovely headache to go with it.... I fought with my DP last night (it was my fault I was being unreasonable  ) and I ended up crying most of the evening  .... I am on day 5 now so hopefully I won't be feeling like this for long but knowing my luck I will have this for the month and as kim says the hot flushes are just not funny and seem to hit exactly when you don't need them too!!!!

Sorry for ranting but none of my friends really understand how I am feeling and as understanding as my DP is trying to be he doesn't really know how I am feeling either, I just want to  ....

Linlou sorry to hear about your BFN but glad to see you are being  .  I hope the rest of you are feeling better than me.

Bev x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Boofy thats what were here for   and all us oldies have been there so dont hesitate to pop over to our new site if you want some advice ....

Lou, how are you this morning  

Katie


----------



## cleg

Linlou   hunny, not nice getting those flipping bfn's  

Bev you could do with a hug too  

right you gobby lot   hope you are all good today   sorry not many personals will have to have a read through as you accumilating nicely   + tlaking for england  

xxx


----------



## cleg

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125949.0

xxx


----------

